# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الحديث وعلومه >  أشار البخاري إلى ضعف حديث صيام يوم عرفة!

## محمد بن عبدالله

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيمالحمد لله وحده، والصلاة والسلام على من لا نبي بعده، وبعد:

فقد وقفت على رسالة مطوَّلة لبعض الباحثين في تخريج حديث صيام يوم عرفة الذي أخرجه مسلم في صحيحه، كتاب الصيام، باب ( استحباب ثلاثة أيام من كل شهر وصوم يوم عرفة وعاشوراء والاثنين والخميس )، وهو آخر حديث ذكره مسلم في هذا الباب.

وقد أخرجه (1162) من طرق عن غيلان بن جرير عن عبد الله بن معبد الزماني عن أبي قتادة: رجل أتى النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فقال: كيف تصوم؟ فغضب رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم -، فلما رأى عمر - رضي الله عنه - غضبه قال: ( رضينا بالله ربًّا وبالإسلام دينًا وبمحمد نبيًّا )، نعوذ بالله من غضب الله وغضب رسوله )، فجعل عمر - رضي الله عنه - يردد هذا الكلام حتى سكن غضبه، فقال عمر: ( يا رسول الله كيف بمن يصوم الدهر كله؟ )، قال: «لا صام ولا أفطر - أو قال: لم يصم ولم يفطر -»، قال: ( كيف من يصوم يومين ويفطر يومًا؟ )، قال: «ويطيق ذلك أحد؟!»، قال: ( كيف من يصوم يومًا ويفطر يومًا؟ )، قال: «ذاك صوم داود - عليه السلام -»، قال: ( كيف من يصوم يومًا ويفطر يومين؟ )، قال: «وددت أني طوقت ذلك»، ثم قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم -: «ثلاث من كل شهر، ورمضان إلى رمضان، فهذا صيام الدهر كله، صيام يوم عرفة أحتسب على الله أن يكفر السنة التي قبله والسنة التي بعده، وصيام يوم عاشوراء أحتسب على الله أن يكفر السنة التي قبله». 

هذا لفظ حماد بن زيد عن غيلان.

وقد قال البخاري في التاريخ الكبير (5/198): «عبد الله بن معبد الزماني البصري عن أبي قتادة، روى عنه حجاج بن عتاب وغيلان بن جرير وقتادة، ولا نعرف سماعه من أبي قتادة».

وقال فيه (3/67): «حرملة بن إياس الشيباني عن أبي قتادة وعن مولى أبي قتادة عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - في الصوم... وروى غيلان بن جرير عن عبد الله بن معبد الزماني عن أبي قتادة عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم -، ولا يعرف سماع عبد الله بن معبد من أبي قتادة».

وقال في الأوسط (1/266 ط. زايد): «... ورواه عبد الله بن معبد الزماني عن أبي قتادة عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - في صوم عاشوراء، ولم يذكر سماعًا من أبي قتادة».

قال ابن عدي بعد أن أخرج الحديث من طرق في الكامل (4/224، 225): «وهذا الحديث هو الحديث الذي أراده البخاري أن عبد الله بن معبد لا يعرف له سماع من أبي قتادة».

وقال العقيلي في الضعفاء (2/305): «عبد الله بن معبد الزماني، روى عنه غيلان بن جرير...»، ثم ذكر قول البخاري، ثم قال: «ومن حديثه ما حدثناه محمد بن إسماعيل قال: حدثنا الحسن بن بشير بن سلم قال: حدثنا الحكم بن عبد الملك، عن قتادة، عن عبد الله بن معبد الزماني، عن أبي قتادة، قال: سألت رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - عن صومه، فكره ذلك، فقال له عمر: يا رسول الله فصوم ثلاثة أيام من كل شهر؟ قال: ( ذاك صوم الدهر ) »، ثم قال العقيلي: «وفي صوم ثلاثة أيام من كل شهر أحاديث ثابتة الأسانيد».

وقد بوب البخاري في كتاب الصيام قال: ( باب صوم يوم عرفة )، قال ابن حجر في الفتح (4/237): «أي: ما حكمه، وكأنه لم تثبت الأحاديث الواردة في الترغيب في صومه على شرطه، وأصحها حديث أبي قتادة أنه يكفر سنة آتية وسنة ماضية، أخرجه مسلم وغيره»، وجزم العيني في العمدة (11/107) بأن أحاديث الترغيب في صوم يوم عرفة لم تثبت عند البخاري على شرطه.

وكأنَّ كلَّ ذلك إشارةٌ من البخاري إلى تضعيف إسناد هذا الحديث بالانقطاع، وإقرارٌ بذلك ممن نقل كلامه من الأئمة.

وقد قال ابن جرير الطبري في تهذيب الآثار (القسم الأول من مسند عمر، ص361) : «وثبت عندك - يعني : مخالِفَهُ - عن جماعة من السلف كراهتهم صوم ذلك اليوم لكل أحد ، في كل موضع وكل بقعة من بقاع الأرض ، وإنكار بعضهم الخبر الذي روي عن أبي قتادة عن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - في فضل صومه ...» .

وفي ألفاظ هذا الحديث اختلاف، ففي بعضها نقل كلام النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - مباشرة، وفي بعضها أن عمر سأل النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم -، وفي بعضها أن رجلاً سأل النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم -، وفي بعضها أن أبا قتادة قال: سألت النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم -.

فما قول المشايخ الكرام في هذا؟

ملحوظة: الكلام عن صحة هذا الحديث وضعفه، لا عن حكم صوم يوم عرفة.

----------


## الحمادي

بارك الله فيك أخي محمد

هذا الحديث من الأمثلة التي عرضَ لها الدكتور خالد الدريس في رسالته (موقف الإمامين...) فلتُراجع.

----------


## أبو الفيض الغماري

جزاكم الله خيراً

----------


## ابن رجب

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## أمجد الفلسطيني

فائدة : مما يقوي القول بسماع الزماني من أبي قتادة رواية شعبة لهذا الحديث
قال أبو حاتم كما في العلل لابنه (34) : قلت فأبو مالك سمع من عمار شيئا قال ما ادرى ما أقول لك قد روى شعبة عن حصين عن ابي مالك سمعت عمارا ولو لم يعلم شعبة أنه سمع من عمار ما كان شعبة يرويها.هـ

قيقال هنا رواه شعبة عن غيلان عن الزماني عن أبي قتادة ولو لم يعلم شعبة أن الزماني سمع من أبي قتادة ما كان شعبة يرويه والله أعلم

وذكر بعض أهل العلم أن البخاري يكتفي بما يقوم مقام اللقاء كأن يكون الراويان من بلد واحد أو من بيت واحد كابنا بريدة ا.هـ
يمكن أن يكون منها ما تقدم من حال شعبة رحمه الله والله أعلم

----------


## شريف شلبي

تم مناقشة مسألة لها صلة بهذا الموضوع في هذا المجلس : 
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=8022

----------


## أمجد الفلسطيني

> فائدة : مما يقوي القول بسماع الزماني من أبي قتادة رواية شعبة لهذا الحديث
> قال أبو حاتم كما في العلل لابنه (34) : قلت فأبو مالك سمع من عمار شيئا قال ما ادرى ما أقول لك قد روى شعبة عن حصين عن ابي مالك سمعت عمارا ولو لم يعلم شعبة أنه سمع من عمار ما كان شعبة يرويها.هـ
> 
> قيقال هنا رواه شعبة عن غيلان عن الزماني عن أبي قتادة ولو لم يعلم شعبة أن الزماني سمع من أبي قتادة ما كان شعبة يرويه والله أعلم
> 
> وذكر بعض أهل العلم أن البخاري يكتفي بما يقوم مقام اللقاء كأن يكون الراويان من بلد واحد أو من بيت واحد كابنا بريدة ا.هـ
> يمكن أن يكون منها ما تقدم من حال شعبة رحمه الله والله أعلم


قد يشكل عليه:

قال الإمام أحمد (المسند 394/38) حدثنا محمد بن جعفر حدثنا شعبة وحجاج حدثني شعبة عن قتادة عن أبي مجلز لاحق بن حميد وقال حجاج سمعت أبا مجلز قال قعد رجل في وسط حلقة....الحديث.
قال حجاج قال قال شعبة لم يدرك أبو مجلز حذيفة.

----------


## السكران التميمي

[CENTER]الطريق السادس: من رواية أبي قتادة الأنصاري رضي الله عنه[/CENTER]

أخرجه مسلم في (الصحيح ج2/ص819) قال:
حدثنا محمد بن المثنى ومحمد بن بشار، واللفظ لابن المثنى قالا: حدثنا محمد بن جعفر، حدثنا شعبة، عن غيلان بن جرير، سمع عبد الله بن معبد الزماني، عن أبي قتادة الأنصاري رضي الله عنه: أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم سئل عن صومه. قال: فغضب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال عمر رضي الله عنه: رضينا بالله ربا وبالإسلام دينا وبمحمد رسولا وببيعتنا بيعة. قال: فسئل عن صيام الدهر؟. فقال: "لا صام ولا أفطر أو ما صام وما أفطر" قال: فسئل عن صوم يومين وإفطار يوم؟. قال: "ومن يطيق ذلك؟" قال: وسئل عن صوم يوم وإفطار يومين؟. قال: "ليت أن الله قوانا لذلك" قال: وسئل عن صوم يوم وإفطار يوم؟. قال: "ذاك صوم أخي داود عليه السلام" قال: وسئل عن صوم يوم الاثنين؟. قال: "ذاك يوم ولدت فيه ويوم بعثت أو أنزل علي فيه" قال: فقال: "صوم ثلاثة من كل شهر، ورمضان إلى رمضان صوم الدهر" قال: وسئل عن صوم يوم عرفة؟. فقال: "يكفر السنة الماضية والباقية" قال: وسئل عن صوم يوم عاشوراء؟. فقال: "يكفر السنة الماضية".
وفي هذا الحديث من رواية شعبة قال: وسئل عن صوم يوم الاثنين والخميس؟ فسكتنا عن ذكر الخميس لما نراه وهما.
وحدثناه عبيد الله بن معاذ، حدثنا أبي. (ح) وحدثنا أبو بكر بن أبي شيبة، حدثنا شبابة. (ح) وحدثنا إسحاق بن إبراهيم، أخبرنا النضر بن شميل، كلهم عن شعبة، بهذا الإسناد.
وحدثني أحمد بن سعيد الدارمي، حدثنا حبان بن هلال، حدثنا أبان العطار، حدثنا غيلان بن جرير، في هذا الإسناد بمثل حديث شعبة، غير أنه ذكر فيه الاثنين ولم يذكر الخميس.
وحدثني زهير بن حرب، حدثنا عبد الرحمن بن مهدي، حدثنا مهدي بن ميمون، عن غيلان، عن عبد الله بن معبد الزماني، عن أبي قتادة الأنصاري رضي الله عنه: أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم سئل عن صوم الاثنين، فقال: "فيه ولدت وفيه أنزل علي".

وأخرجه الحاكم في (المستدرك على الصحيحين ج2/ص658) قال:
أخبرنا أبو عمرو بن السماك ببغداد، والحسن بن يعقوب العدل بنيسابور، قالا: حدثنا يحيى بن أبي طالب، حدثنا عبد الوهاب بن عطاء، أنبأ سعيد، عن قتادة، عن غيلان بن جرير، عن عبد الله بن معبد الزماني، عن أبي قتادة الأنصاري: أن أعرابيا سأل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عن صوم يوم الاثنين، قال: "إن ذلك اليوم الذي ولدت فيه وأنزل علي فيه". صحيح على شرط الشيخين ولم يخرجاه إنما احتج مسلم بحديث شعبة عن قتادة بهذا الإسناد: "صوم يوم عرفة يكفر السنة وما قبلها".

وأخرجه ابن حبان في (الصحيح ج8/ص403) قال:
أخبرنا الحسن بن سفيان، حدثنا محمد بن المنهال الضرير، حدثنا يزيد بن زريع، حدثنا سعيد بن أبي عروبة، حدثنا قتادة، عن غيلان بن جرير، عن عبد الله بن معبد، عن أبي قتادة: أن أعرابيا سأل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عن صوم الدهر، فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: "لا صام ولا أفطر أو قال لا أفطر ولا صام" فقام غيره فقال: يا رسول الله أرأيت رجلا يصوم من كل شهر ثلاثة أيام؟ قال: "ذاك صوم الدهر" قال: أرأيت رجلا يصوم يوم الاثنين؟ قال: ذاك يوم ولدت فيه ويوم انزل علي" قال: أرأيت رجلا يصوم يوما ويفطر يوما؟ قال: "ذاك صوم أخي داود".

وأخرجه ابن خزيمة في (الصحيح ج3/ص298) قال:
حدثنا محمد بن بشار وأبو موسى قالا: حدثنا محمد بن جعفر، حدثنا شعبة. (ح) وحدثنا بندار أيضا، حدثنا محمد بن جعفر، حدثنا عبد الأعلى، حدثنا سعيد عن قتادة. (ح) وحدثنا جعفر بن محمد، حدثنا وكيع، عن مهدي بن ميمون، كلهم عن غيلان بن جرير، عن عبد الله بن معبد الزماني، يعني عن أبي قتادة الأنصاري قال: بينما نحن عند رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أقبل عليه عمر، فقال: يا نبي الله صوم يوم الاثنين؟ قال: "يوم ولدت فيه ويوم أموت فيه" هذا حديث قتادة.
وفي حديث وكيع: سأل رجل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، ولم يذكر عمر. وقال: "فيه ولدت وفيه أوحي إلي".

وأخرجه النسائي في (السنن الكبرى ج2/ص146) قال:
أنبأ عمرو بن علي؛ قال: حدثنا عبد الرحمن بن مهدي؛ قال: حدثنا مهدي بن ميمون، عن غيلان بن جرير، عن عبد الله بن معبد الزماني، عن أبي قتادة: أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم سئل عن صوم الاثنين، قال: "هو يوم ولدت فيه ويوم أنزل علي فيه".

وأخرجه أبي داود في (السنن ج2/ص322) قال:
حدثنا موسى بن إسماعيل، ثنا مهدي، ثنا غيلان، عن عبد الله بن معبد الزماني، عن أبي قتادة بهذا الحديث؛ زاد: قال: يا رسول الله أرأيت صوم يوم الاثنين ويوم الخميس؟ قال: "فيه ولدت وفيه أنزل علي القرآن".

وأخرجه البيهقي في (السنن الكبرى ج4/ص286) قال:
أخبرنا أبو بكر محمد بن الحسن بن فورك، أنبأ عبد الله بن جعفر، ثنا يونس بن حبيب، ثنا أبو داود، ثنا حماد بن زيد وهشام ومهدي؛ قال حماد ومهدي: عن غيلان بن جرير، وقال هشام: عن قتادة عن غيلان بن جرير، عن عبد الله بن معبد الزماني، عن أبي قتادة رضي الله عنه: أن أعرابيا سأل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عن صومه فغضب حتى عرف ذلك في وجهه. فقام عمر رضي الله عنه فقال: رضينا بالله ربا وبالإسلام دينا وبك نبيا أعوذ بالله من غضب الله وغضب رسوله، فلم يزل عمر رضي الله عنه يردد ذلك حتى سكن. فقال: يا رسول الله ما تقول في رجل يصوم الدهر كله؟ فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "لا صام ولا أفطر أو قال ما صام وما أفطر" فقال: يا رسول الله كيف بمن يصوم يومين ويفطر يوما؟ فقال: "ومن يطيق ذلك؟" فقال: يا رسول الله كيف بمن يفطر يومين ويصوم يوما؟ فقال: "لوددت أني طوقت ذلك" فقال: يا رسول الله فما تقول في صوم يوم الاثنين؟ فقال: ذلك يوم ولدت فيه وأنزل علي فيه" فقال: يا رسول الله فما تقول في رجل يصوم يوما ويفطر يوما؟ فقال: "ذلك صوم أخي داود عليه السلام" قال: يا رسول الله فما تقول في صوم يوم عاشوراء؟ قال: إني لأحتسب على الله عز وجل أن يكفر السنة" قال: يا رسول الله فما تقول في صوم يوم عرفة؟ قال: إني لأحتسب على الله أن يكفر السنة التي قبلها والسنة التي بعدها".
أخبرنا أبو الحسين محمد بن الحسين بن الفضل القطان ببغداد، أنبأ عبد الله بن جعفر بن درستويه النحوي، ثنا أبو يوسف يعقوب بن سفيان، ثنا أبو النعمان محمد بن الفضل والحجاج قالا: ثنا مهدي بن ميمون، ثنا غيلان بن جرير، عن عبد الله بن معبد الزماني، عن أبي قتادة الأنصاري، عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال له رجل: يا رسول الله صوم يوم الاثنين؟ قال: "فيه ولدت وفيه أنزل علي القرآن".
أخبرنا أبو عبد الله الحافظ، أنبأ أبو بكر بن إسحاق الفقيه، أنبأ علي بن عبد العزيز، ثنا مسلم بن إبراهيم، ثنا أبان بن يزيد، ثنا غيلان بن جرير المعولي، عن عبد الله بن معبد الزماني، عن أبي قتادة: أن أعرابيا أتى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال له: يا نبي الله كيف صومك أو كيف تصوم؟ قال: فسكت عنه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فلم يرد عليه شيئا، فلما أن سكن عنه الغضب سأله عمر بن الخطاب فقال له: يا نبي الله كيف صومك أو كيف تصوم؟ أرأيت من صام الدهر كله؟ قال: "لا صام ولا أفطر أو قال ما صام وما أفطر" قال: يا رسول الله أرأيت من صام يومين وأفطر يوما؟ قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: "ومن يطيق ذلك يا عمر لوددت أني فعلت ذلك" قال: يا رسول الله أرأيت من صام يوما وأفطر يوما؟ قال: "ذاك صوم داود عليه السلام" فقال: يا نبي الله أرأيت من صام يوم عرفة؟ قال: "يكفر السنة والسنة التي قبلها" قال: أرأيت من صام ثلاثا من الشهر؟ قال: "ذاك صوم الدهر" قال: أرأيت من صام يوم عاشوراء؟ قال: "يكفر السنة" قال: يا رسول الله أرأيت من صام يوم الاثنين؟ قال: "ذاك يوم ولدت فيه ويوم أنزلت علي فيه النبوة".

وأخرجه الإمام أحمد بن حنبل في (المسند ج5/ص296) قال:
ثنا يحيى بن سعيد، ثنا شعبة، ثنا غيلان بن جرير، عن عبد الله بن معبد الزماني، عن أبي قتادة، قال شعبة: قلت لغيلان الأنصاري؛ فقال برأسه أي نعم: أن رجلا سأل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عن صومه فغضب، فقال عمر: رضيت أو قال رضينا بالله ربا وبالإسلام دينا. قال: ولا أعلمه إلا قد قال: وبمحمد رسولا وبيعتنا بيعة. قال: فقام عمر أو رجل آخر فقال: يا رسول الله رجل صام الأبد؟ قال: "لا صام ولا أفطر أو ما صام وما أفطر" قال: صوم يومين وإفطار يوم؟ قال: "ومن يطيق ذلك" قال: إفطار يومين وصوم يوم؟ قال: "ليت الله عز وجل قوانا لذلك" قال: صوم يوم وإفطار يوم؟ قال: "ذاك صوم أخي داود" قال: صوم الاثنين والخميس؟ قال: "ذاك يوم ولدت فيه وأنزل على فيه" قال: "صوم ثلاثة أيام من كل شهر ورمضان إلى رمضان صوم الدهر وإفطاره" قال: صوم يوم عرفة؟ قال: "يكفر السنة الماضية والباقية" قال: صوم يوم عاشوراء؟ قال: "يكفر السنة الماضية".
ثنا عبد الرحمن بن مهدي، عن غيلان بن جرير، عن عبد الله بن معبد، عن أبي قتادة قال: سئل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عن صوم يوم الاثنين؛ فقال: "فيه ولدت وفيه أنزل علي".
ثنا محمد بن جعفر، ثنا سعيد، عن قتادة، عن غيلان بن جرير، عن عبد الله بن معبد الزماني، عن أبي قتادة الأنصاري: أن أعرابيا سأل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عن صومه. فذكر الحديث، إلا أنه قال: صوم الاثنين؟ قال: "ذاك يوم ولدت فيه وأنزل علي فيه".

وأخرجه البيهقي في (شعب الإيمان ج3/ص388) قال:
وأخبرنا أبو علي الروذباري، أنا أبو بكر بن داسه، نا أبو داود، نا موسى بن إسماعيل، نا مهدي، نا غيلان، عن عبد الله بن معبد الزماني، عن أبي قتادة بهذا الحديث؛ زاد: قال: يا رسول الله أرأيت صوم الاثنين والخميس؟ قال: "فيه ولدت وفيه انزل علي القرآن".

وأخرجه ابن عدي في (الكامل في ضعفاء الرجال ج4/ص224) قال:
ثنا عبد الرحمن بن أبي بكر، ثنا الحسين بن محمد بن الصباح، ثنا عبد الوهاب، عن سعيد، عن قتادة، عن غيلان بن جرير، عن عبد الله بن معبد، عن أبي قتادة قال: سأل عمر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عن صوم عاشوراء؟ فقال: "يكفر السنة" وقال: "صوم يوم عرفة يكفر السنة وما قبلها" قال: يا رسول الله الذي يصوم ثلاثة أيام في كل شهر؟ قال: "صوم الدهر كله" قال: فالذي يصوم يومين ويفطر يوما؟ قال: "ومن يطيق ذلك" قال: فالذي يصوم يوما ويفطر يومين؟ قال: "وددت أني أطيق ذاك" قال: فالذي يصوم يوما ويفطر يوما؟ قال: "ذاك صوم أخي داود أو نبي الله داود" قال: صوم الاثنين؟ قال: "ذاك اليوم الذي ولدت فيه وأنزل علي فيه".
قال سعيد: قال قتادة: وكان يقول: "صوم يوم عاشوراء كفارة لما ضيع الرجل من زكاة ماله". قال الشيخ: وهذا الحديث هو الحديث الذي أراده البخاري أن عبد الله بن معبد لا يعرف له سماع من أبي قتادة.

وأخرجه أبو نعيم في (حلية الأولياء ج9/ص51) قال:
حدثنا حبيب بن الحسن، ثنا يوسف القاضي، ثنا محمد بن أبي بكر. (ح) وحدثنا أبو بكر بن مالك، ثنا عبد الله بن أحمد بن حنبل، حدثني أبي، ثنا عبد الرحمن بن مهدي، ثنا مهدي بن ميمون، عن غيلان بن جرير، عن عبد الله بن معبد، عن أبي قتادة قال: سئل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عن صوم يوم الاثنين؟ فقال: "ذاك يوم ولدت فيه وأنزل علي فيه".

وأخرجه القزويني في (التدوين في أخبار قزوين ج1/ص305) قال:
محمد بن صالح الأندلسي سمع بقزوين أبا الحسن القطان، حديثه عن الحارث بن محمد ابن أبي أسامة؛ قال: ثنا سليمان بن حرب، ثنا أبو هلال، ثنا غيلان بن جرير بن عبد الله بن معبد الزماني، عن أبي قتادة: أن عمر رضي الله سأل النبي صلى الله عليه آله وسلم عن صوم يوم الاثنين؟ فقال: "ذاك يوم ولدت فيه ويوم أنزلت علي فيه النبوة".

وأخرجه أبو نعيم في (المسند المستخرج على صحيح مسلم ج3/ص202) قال:
حدثنا محمد بن أحمد بن الحسن، ثنا عبد الله بن أحمد، حدثني أبي، ثنا محمد بن جعفر، ثنا شعبة عن غيلان بن جرير، أنه سمع عبد الله بن معبد الزماني يحدث. (ح) وثنا أبو أحمد، ثنا عبد الله بن محمد بن شيرويه، ثنا إسحاق بن إبراهيم، أنبأ النضر بن شميل، ثنا شعبة، ثنا غيلان بن جرير، سمعت عبد الله بن معبد يحدث عن قتادة. (ح) وثنا أبو بكر الطلحي، ثنا عبيد بن غنام، ثنا أبو بكر، وثنا علي بن هارون، ثنا جعفر الفريابي، ثنا عثمان بن أبي شيبة، قالا: ثنا شعبة. (ح) وثنا أبو بكر بن مالك، ثنا عبد الله بن أحمد، حدثني أبي، ثنا يحيى بن سعيد، ثنا شعبة، ثنا غيلان بن جرير، عن عبد الله بن معبد، عن أبي قتادة. (ح) وثنا علي بن هارون، ثنا جعفر الفريابي، ثنا أبو كريب، ثنا ابن إدريس، عن شعبة. (ح) وثنا عبد الله بن محمد، ثنا محمد بن يحيى، ثنا محمد بن المثنى، ثنا محمد بن جعفر. (ح) وثنا أبو عمرو بن حمدان، ثنا الحسن بن سفيان، ثنا بندار، ثنا محمد بن جعفر قالا: ثنا شعبة عن غيلان بن جرير، أنه سمع عبد الله بن معبد الزماني، يحدث عن أبي قتادة الأنصاري: أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم سئل عن صومه. قال: فغضب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، قال: فقال عمر: رضينا بالله ربا وبالإسلام دينا وبمحمد رسولا وببيعتنا بيعة. قال: فسئل عن من صام الدهر؟ فقال: "لا صام ولا أفطر أو ما صام وما أفطر" قال: فسئل عن صوم يوم وإفطار يومين؟ قال: "ليت أن الله قد قوانا لذلك" قال: وسئل عن صيام يوم وإفطار يوم؟ قال: "ذاك صوم أخي داود" قال: وسئل عن صوم الاثنين والخميس. فقال: "ذاك يوم ولدت فيه ويوم بعثت فيه أو أنزل علي فيه" قال: فقال: "صوم ثلاثة من كل شهر ورمضان إلى رمضان صوم الدهر" قال: وسئل عن صوم يوم عرفة؟ فقال: "يكفر السنة الماضية والباقية" قال: وسئل عن صوم يوم عاشوراء؟ فقال: "يكفر السنة الماضية".
لفظ غندر رواه مسلم عن بندار، وعن محمد بن المثنى عن غندر، وعن أبي بكر عن شبابة، وعن عبيد الله بن معاذ عن أبيه، وعن إسحاق عن النضر كلهم عن شعبة.

وأخرجه عبد الرزاق في (المصنف ج4/ص295) قال:
عبد الرزاق، عن معمر، عن قتادة، عن عبد الله بن معبد، عن أبي قتادة قال: جاء أعرابي إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يسأله كيف صيامك فأعرض عنه وكان إذا سئل عن شيء يكرهه عرف ذلك في وجهه، فسكت حتى ذهب غضب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، ثم قال له عمر: كيف تقول يا رسول الله في صيام الدهر؟ قال: "لا صام ولا أفطر أو قال ما صام وما أفطر" قال: فما تقول في صيام يومين وفطر يوم؟ قال:"ومن يطيق ذلك؟" قال: فصيام يوم وفطر يومين؟ قال: "وددت أن أطيق ذلك" قال: فصيام يوم وفطر يوم؟ قال: "ذلك صيام داود" قال: فما تقول في صيام ثلاثة أيام من كل شهر؟ قال: "ذلك صيام الدهر" قال: فصيام يوم الاثنين؟ قال: ذلك يوم ولدت فيه ويوم أنزل علي فيه" قال: فصيام عاشوراء؟ قال: "كفارة سنة" قال: فصيام يوم عرفة؟ قال: "كفارة سنة وما قبلها".

وأخرجه البيهقي في (شعب الإيمان ج2/ص135) قال:
أخبرنا أبو الحسين بن الفضل القطان، أنا عبد الله بن جعفر، ثنا يعقوب بن سفيان، ثنا أبو النعمان محمد بن الفضل والحجاج قالا: ثنا مهدي بن ميمون، ثنا غيلان بن جرير، عن عبد الله بن معبد الزماني، عن أبي قتادة الأنصاري، عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال له رجل: يا رسول الله صوم يوم الاثنين؟ قال: "فيه ولدت وفيه أنزل علي القرآن".

وأخرجه في (فضائل الأوقات ج1/ص515) قال:
أخبرنا أبو الحسين محمد بن الحسين القطان ببغداد، أخبرنا عبد الله بن جعفر النحوي، حدثنا يعقوب بن سفيان، حدثنا أبو النعمان والحجاج قالا: أخبرنا مهدي بن ميمون، حدثنا غيلان بن جرير، عن عبد الله بن معبد الزماني، عن أبي قتادة الأنصاري، عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال له رجل: يا رسول الله صوم يوم الاثنين؟ قال: "فيه ولدت وفيه أنزل علي القرآن".

وأخرجه ابن عساكر في (تاريخ مدينة دمشق ج3/ص66) قال:
أخبرنا أبو عبد الله الحسين بن عبد الملك الأديب، أنبأنا إبراهيم بن منصور السلمي، أنبأنا أبو بكر بن المقرئ، أنبأنا أبو يعلى، أنبأنا محمد بن منهال، أنبأنا يزيد بن زريع، أنبأنا سعيد بن أبي عروبة، عن قتادة، عن غيلان بن جرير، عن عبد الله بن معبد الزماني، عن أبي قتادة قال: قال عمر: يا رسول الله إني رأيت رجلا يصوم يوم الاثنين. قال: قال: "يوم ولدت فيه يوم أنزل علي".
أخبرنا أبو سهل محمد بن إبراهيم المزكي، أنبأنا أبو الفضل عبد الرحمن بن أحمد الرازي، أنبأنا جعفر بن عبد الله بن يعقوب، أنبأنا محمد بن هارون الروياني، أنبأنا أبو سعيد الأشج، قال: سمعت وكيعا يقول: حدثنا مهدي بن ميمون، عن غيلان بن جرير، عن عبد الله بن معبد الزماني، عن أبي قتادة: أن رجلا سأل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عن صوم يوم الاثنين؟ قال: "فيه ولدت وفيه أوحي إلي".

من موضوع شاركت فيه على هذا الرابط
http://www.ahlalathr.net/vb/showthread.php?t=1470

والحديث ثابت

----------


## السكران التميمي

تذنيب
والحديث له شاهد بنحوه جدا من رواية عبد الله بن عمرو بن العاص عند البخاري في الصحيح رقم (1877) و (1878).

وبالنسبة لإختلاف أحداث الحديث فلا ضير، أخي الكريم، فالقصة بتنوع أحداثها كانت في موضع واحد ومجلس واحد، فقد صرح أبو قتادة نفسه أن عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنهم جميعا هو الذي تجرأ من بينهم لما أحس رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قد غضب، حيث لم يجرؤ غيره على مخاطبة رسول الله في تلك الحالة.
بدليل أن بعض الرواة قد أخرجه في مسند عمر من قوله، وليس من رواية أبي قتادة. والقصة واحدة.

قال الدارقطني في (العلل الواردة في الأحاديث النبوية ج6/ص145):
وسئل عن حديث عبد الله بن معبد الزماني، عن أبي قتادة: أن رسول الله سئل عن رجل صام الدهر فقال: "لا صام ولا أفطر" وسئل عمن يصوم يومين ويفطر يوما؛ قال: "وأيكم يطيق ذلك" الحديث بطوله.
فقال: يرويه غيلان بن جرير، عن عبد الله بن معبد الزماني. واختلف عنه: فرواه قتادة، واختلف عنه:
فقال: سعيد بن أبي عروبة وحماد بن سلمة. وقيل: عن شعبة، عن قتادة، عن غيلان، عن عبد الله بن معبد، عن أبي قتادة.
ورواه منصور بن زاذان والحكم بن هشام، عن قتادة، عن عبد الله بن معبد، عن أبي قتادة. لم يذكر بينهما غيلان.
وقيل: عن الحكم، عن أيوب، عن عبد الله بن معبد. ولا يصح ذكر أيوب فيه.
ورواه شعبة بن الحجاج ومهدي بن ميمون وأبان العطار وأبو هلال الراسبي وحماد بن زيد، عن غيلان، عن عبد الله بن معبد، عن أبي قتادة. إلا أن أبا هلال من بينهم جعله عن أبي قتادة، عن عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه. والصحيح عن أبي قتادة أنه سمع رجلا سأل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عن الصيام فقال عمر بن الخطاب: يا رسول الله كيف من يصوم الدهر؟
ورواه حجاج بن الحجاج، عن غيلان. واختلف عنه:
فرواه إبراهيم بن طهمان، عن حجاج، عن غيلان، عن عبد الله بن معبد، عن أبي قتادة.
وخالفه هارون بن مسلم العجلي وكان ضعيفا؛ رواه عن حجاج، عن غيلان، عن عبد الله بن معبد، عن عبد الله بن أبي قتادة. ووهم في ذكر عبد الله بن أبي قتادة.
والصواب قول قتادة وشعبة ومن وافقهما.

----------


## القضاعي

- الحديث متلقى بالقبول , ولم يعله أحد , ولو سلمنا بأن البخاري يعله بتلك الإشارة , فهو إعلال بمحل النزاع , ولم يجزم بنفي السماع , وإنما صرح بعدم العلم به , فلا يُعتبر هذا من الإعلال , فسقطت الدعوى , وسلم الحديث من الإعلال , والله أعلم .

----------


## أبو المظَفَّر السِّنَّاري

> - الحديث متلقى بالقبول , ولم يعله أحد , ولو سلمنا بأن البخاري يعله بتلك الإشارة , فهو إعلال بمحل النزاع , ولم يجزم بنفي السماع , وإنما صرح بعدم العلم به , فلا يُعتبر هذا من الإعلال , فسقطت الدعوى , وسلم الحديث من الإعلال , والله أعلم .


 هذا كلام مستقيم. 
وأزيد عليه: بأنه ليس لمن أعله بالانقطاع دليل ! وتصحيح مسلم وغيره للحديث هو الدليل على اتصال سنده، وهذا الإثبات مقدم على مطلق النفي في هذا المقام.
وأيَضًا: فقد رواه شعبة عن الزماني عن أبي قتادة، وذاك دليل آخر على الاتصال كما ألمح إليه الأخ أمجد. جزاه الله خيرًا. ولا يعكر عليه ما ذكره بعد ذلك عند النظر.
والله المستعان لا رب سواه

----------


## أمجد الفلسطيني

بارك الله فيكم

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وإنما ذكر الشيخ محمد ما تقدم للمذاكرة والمدارسة

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وينبغي تحرير مذهب البخاري في الحديث
وهذا فيه فوائد 
لأنه يتعلق بمسائل كبار معروفة في الفن

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

الحديث لااشكال في صحته وفي فضل صوم يوم عرفة لغير الحاج ولايشترط ان يتفق الشيخان على اخراجه
وفي صحيح البخاري 
‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏عبد الله بن مسلمة ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏مالك ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏أبي النضر ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏عمير ‏ ‏مولى ‏ ‏عبد الله بن العباس ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏أم الفضل بنت الحارث ‏ 
‏أن ناسا اختلفوا عندها يوم ‏ ‏عرفة ‏ ‏في صوم النبي ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏فقال بعضهم هو صائم وقال بعضهم ليس بصائم فأرسلت إليه بقدح لبن وهو واقف على بعيره فشربه ‏

----------


## أبو صالح التميمي

> الحديث لااشكال في صحته وفي فضل صوم يوم عرفة لغير الحاج ولايشترط ان يتفق الشيخان على اخراجه
> 
> وفي صحيح البخاري 
> ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏عبد الله بن مسلمة ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏مالك ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏أبي النضر ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏عمير ‏ ‏مولى ‏ ‏عبد الله بن العباس ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏أم الفضل بنت الحارث ‏  
> ‏أن ناسا اختلفوا عندها يوم ‏ ‏عرفة ‏ ‏في صوم النبي ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏فقال بعضهم هو صائم وقال بعضهم ليس بصائم فأرسلت إليه بقدح لبن وهو واقف على بعيره فشربه ‏


عجيب كلامك أخي أبا محمد،يعله البخاري وتقول: لا إشكال في صحته!! ويعله البخاري ويقال:متلقى بالقبول!!

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

اخي الكريم تعليل البخاري لم يعتبره مسلم
 ولذا اخرجه في صحيحه 
وهومتلقى بالقبول عند الامة".
 وقدصححه الحاكم وغيره من الائمة

----------


## القضاعي

> اخي الكريم تعليل البخاري لم يعتبره مسلم
> 
> 
> ولذا اخرجه في صحيحه 
> وهومتلقى بالقبول عند الامة". 
> وقدصححه الحاكم وغيره من الائمة


بوركتم .
أبا محمد مناط ثبوت الحديث , ليس في عدم اعتبار مسلم لتعليل البخاري ###, وإنما في عدم ثبوت الإعلال عن البخاري , مع تلقي الأمة لهذا الحديث بالقبول , بالهيئة المجموعة تأكد صحة الحديث , وإن كان التلقي بالقبول كافي في إثبات صحته .
ففرق بين أن يعل البخاري الحديث فيقول لم يسمع فلان من فلان .
وبين أن لا يثبت الحديث على شرطه ويشير لذلك بقوله : لا نعلم سماع فلان من فلان .
ولو أن أخانا محمد بن عبد الله ترك وصف الحديث بالضعف لكان أحسن , ففعل البخاري يدل على توقف , والتوقف أرفع من التضعيف , فالتضعيف يفتقر إلى عبارة صريحة , والله أعلم .

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

اخي الفاضل القضاعي
تامل مانقله الاخ من كتب البخاري في الرجال وقد قال البخاري في التاريخ الكبير (5/198): «عبد الله بن معبد الزماني البصري عن أبي قتادة، روى عنه حجاج بن عتاب وغيلان بن جرير وقتادة، ولا نعرف سماعه من أبي قتادة».وقال فيه (3/67): «حرملة بن إياس الشيباني عن أبي قتادة وعن مولى أبي قتادة عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - في الصوم... وروى غيلان بن جرير عن عبد الله بن معبد الزماني عن أبي قتادة عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم -، ولا يعرف سماع عبد الله بن معبد من أبي قتادة».وقال في الأوسط (1/266 ط. زايد): «... ورواه عبد الله بن معبد الزماني عن أبي قتادة عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - في صوم عاشوراء، ولم يذكر سماعًا من أبي قتادة».
قال ابن عدي بعد أن أخرج الحديث من طرق في الكامل (4/224، 225): 
«وهذا الحديث هو الحديث الذي أراده البخاري أن عبد الله بن معبد لا يعرف له سماع من أبي قتادة».


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
 جزاكم الله خيرا على الإجابة لكن السؤال رقم 82899 وصلت إجابة عليه برقم 35437 
الذي أريده كما هو في السؤال الكلام على طرق الحديث إن أمكن أو الدلالة على من جمع ذلك. أما وقد ذكرتم أن الحديث أخرجه مسلم وهو حديث صحيح، فأنا كنت أعلم هذا قبل إرسال السؤال، وكان غرضي كما قلت الطرق التي روي منها هذا الحديث. والحديث الذي في مسلم من طريق عبد الله بن معبد الزماني عن أبي قتادة، وقد تكلم فيه البخاري وأورده ابن عدي في الكامل، والذهبي في الميزان من أجل كلام البخاري. وروي من طرق أخرى وعن غير أبي قتادة، وإن كان أحسنها حديث أبي قتادة. 
السؤال كان وما زال: ماهي الطريقة المثلى للتوفيق بين كلام البخاري وفعل ابن عدي والذهبي؟ وهل كلامهم مقبول أم هو اختلاف وجهة النظر واللاجتهاد؟ وإن أمكن الدلالة على من توسع في طرق الحديث.
الفتوىالحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أما بعد:

فعبد الله بن معبد الزماني متفق على توثيقه، وكلام البخاري عنه ليس في ذلك، إنما قال في تاريخه الكبير: لا يعرف له سماع من أبي قتادة. 
ولأجل ذلك أورده ابن عدي في الكامل، والذهبي في الميزان، والحافظ ابن حجر في لسانه.
والحديث صحيح على شرط مسلم، وإن لم يكن صحيحًا على شرط البخاري، فشرط البخاري في السماع أشد- كما هو معلوم-، وأكثر أهل الحديث على اعتبار شروط مسلم، وهو إمكان السماع لا العلم به، كما هو مبسوط ومقرر في كتب أصول الحديث.
ومع ذلك فللحديث طرق أخرى ليس فيها الزماني، وللحديث شواهد أيضًا.
أما عن طرق الحديث التي طلب السائل منا إيرادها، فإننا نعتذر عن عدم القيام بذلك، نظرًا لضيق الوقت، وكثرة الأسئلة المهمة الملحة التي ينتظر أصحابها الإجابة عنها، وقد أورد الألباني رحمه الله بعض طرقه في "الإرواء" (4/111).
والله أعلم.

المفتـــي: مركز الفتوى

----------


## القضاعي

من الخطأ يا أبا محمد , جعل حكاية عدم العلم بالشيء , مثل حكاية العلم به .
فالإمام البخاري توقف , وحكى عدم معرفة سماع هذا من ذاك , وهذا كافي على شرطه , ولكن تنبه أن ليس كل ما ليس على شرطه هو ضعيف !
فمنها ما يكون ضعيفًا , ومنها ما لا يكون كذلك , ولو نظرت في الفتح ستجد الكثير مما بوب به البخاري ولم يورده , لعدم تحقق شرطه لا لضعفه , ومن ذلك حديث تميم الداري رضي الله عنه (( الدين النصحية )) .
###########
فالإمام نفسه قد حمى نفسه من القول على حديث رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  بلا علم , فتكلم بعبارة فيها سعة , فلا يجوز أن يُحمل كلامه أكثر مما يحتمل , والله أعلم .
والحق أن عدم علم الإمام - أي كان هذا الإمام - يكون حجة علينا , حال عدم وجود كلام لغيره من الأئمة , أو عند الترجيح بين اختلافهم إن تساوت الأطراف والله تعالى أعلم , ولن أعدم من يقّوم هذا الكلام , فكلنا ما بين مفيد ومستفيد , والله الموفق .

----------


## أبو صالح التميمي

> اخي الكريم تعليل البخاري لم يعتبره مسلم
> 
> 
> ولذا اخرجه في صحيحه 
> وهومتلقى بالقبول عند الامة". 
> وقدصححه الحاكم وغيره من الائمة


ولماذا لايقال تصحيح مسلم لم يعتبره البخاري!!وهل أخرج البخاري والعقيلي وابن عدي من الأمة؟!عجيب كلامك في رد إعلال البخاري بتصحيح الحاكم !!

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

الاخ الفاضل القضاعي تقول :  فالإمام البخاري توقف 
اقول: كلامك يصح لوانه قال: لاادري هل سمع اولا ؟؟
اماقوله: لااعلم له سماعا فهو نفى معرفته بذلك ولم ينف معرفة الاخرين فمسلم عرف ذلك واخرجه في صحيحه 
الاخ الكريم   التميمي  تقول :ولماذا لايقال تصحيح مسلم لم يعتبره البخاري 
اقول : لو اخرج البخاري الحديث لصح كلامك وليس العكس

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

قال الألباني رحمه الله  في الارواء :
- ( حديث أبي قتادة عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال في صيام عاشوراء : ( إني أحتسب على الله أن يكفر السنة التي بعده ) . رواه مسلم ) . ص 229 صحيح . أخرجه مسلم ( 3 / 167 و 167 - 168 ) وكذا أبو داود ( 2425 و 2426 ) والبيهقي ( 4 / 286 و 293 و 3 00 ) وأحمد ( 5 / 297 و 308 و 311 ) عن عبد الله بن معبد الزماني عن أبى قتادة : ( أن رجلا أتى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال : كيف تصوم ؟ فغضب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فلما رأى عمر رضي الله عنه غضبه قال : رضينا بالله ربا وبالاسلام دينا وبمحمد نبيا نعوذ بالله من غضب الله وغضب رسوله فجعل عمر رضي الله عنه يردد هذا الكلام حتى سكن غضبه فقال عمر : يا رسول الله كيف بمن يصوم الدهر كله ؟ قال : لا صام ولا أفطر أو قال : لم يصم ولم يفطر قال : كيف من يصوم يومين ويفطر يوما ؟ قال : ويطيق ذلك أحد ؟ ! قال : كيف من يصوم يوما ويفطر يوما ؟ قال : ذاك صوم داود عليه السلام قال : كيف من يصوم يوما ويفطر يومين ؟ قال : وددت أنى طوقت ذلك ثم قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ثلاث من كل شهر ورمضان إلى رمضان فهذا صيام الدهر كله صيام يوم
عرفة أحتسب على الله أن يكفر السنة التي قبله والسنة التي بعده وصيام يوم عاشوراء أحتسب على الله أن يكفر السنة التي قبله ) . هذه رواية مسلم وأبى داود وفي رواية لهما وهو رواية أحمد والبيهقي : ( قال : وسئل عن صوم يوم الاثنين ؟ قال : ذاك يوم ولدت فيه ويوم بعثت أو أنزل علي فيه قال وسئل عن صوم يوم عرفة فقال : يكفر السنة الماضية والباقية قال : وسئل عن صوم يوم عاشوراء فقال : يكفر السنة الماضية ) . وأخرج النسائي ( 1 / 324 ) الرواية الاولى دون صوم عرفة وعاشوراء والترمذي ( 1 / 144 و 145 ) مفرقا وكذا ابن ماجه ( 1730 و 1738 ) والطحاوي ( 335 و 338 ) صوم اليومين المذكورين فقط 
وقال الترمذي : ( حديث حسن ) . كذا قال . وهو حديث صحيح رجاله كلهم ثقات لا مغمز فيهم لا سيما
 وله طريق أخرى عن أبي قتادة . أخرجه البيهقي ( 4 / 283 ) واحمد ( 5 / 296 و 304 و 307 ) عن أبى حرملة : حرملة بن إياس الشيباني عنه بحديث عرفة وعاشوراء فقط . وإسناده جيد في المتابعات وفي تسمية راويه عن أبي قتادة اختلاف ذكره الحافظ في ترجمة حرملة هذا من ( التهذيب ) والصواب كما قال أبو بكر بن زياد النيسابوري أنه حرملة المذكور ورواه ابن أبى شيبة ( 2 / 165 / 2 ) فاسقطه من الاسناد أو هكذا وقعت الرواية له . 
وللحديث شاهد أورده المنذري في ( الترغيب ) ( 2 / 76 و 78 ) عن أبى سعيد الخدري مرفوعا بلفظ : ( من صام يوم عرفة غفر له سنة أمامه وسنة خلفه ومن صام عاشوراء غفر له سنة ) . وقال : ( رواه الطبراني في ( الاوسط ) باسناد حسن ) _
_

----------


## أمجد الفلسطيني

> فائدة : مما يقوي القول بسماع الزماني من أبي قتادة رواية شعبة لهذا الحديث
> قال أبو حاتم كما في العلل لابنه (34) : قلت فأبو مالك سمع من عمار شيئا قال ما ادرى ما أقول لك قد روى شعبة عن حصين عن ابي مالك سمعت عمارا ولو لم يعلم شعبة أنه سمع من عمار ما كان شعبة يرويها.هـ
> 
> قيقال هنا رواه شعبة عن غيلان عن الزماني عن أبي قتادة ولو لم يعلم شعبة أن الزماني سمع من أبي قتادة ما كان شعبة يرويه والله أعلم


يشكل عليه غير ما تقدم:
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  شعبة ، عن أبي التياح ، عن سليمان بن مرثد ، عن عائشة ، قالت : "كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يصلي في الليل تسع ركعات" . خرجه أحمد وغيره
قال البخاري: لا يعرف لابن مرثد سماع من عائشة
وقال ابن حبان:"إن سمع منها". وابن حبان يتبع البخاري في تاريخه كثيرا

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  مسلم قال : حدثنا شعبة ، عن يزيد بن خمير ، عن سليمان بن مرثد ، عن أبي الدرداء قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " لو تعلمون ما أعلم..".
قال العقيلي:"وروى _أي سليمان بن مرثد_ عن أبي الدرداء ولا يتبين فيه السماع".ا.هـ
وخولف مسلم في شعبة
يحيى بن أبي بكير قال : حدثنا شعبة قال : أخبرني يزيد بن خمير قال : أخبرني سليمان بن مرثد قال: سمعت ابنة أبي الدرداء ، عن أبي الدرداء قال : " لو تعلمون ما أعلم...".
قال العقيلي :"هذا أولى".

----------


## أمجد الفلسطيني

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ويشكل عليه أيضا أن في المثال الذي ذكره أبو حاتم فيه التحديث بالسماع بين أبي مالك وعمار
وليس هو كذلك في مثالنا

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ولي عودة إن شاء الله في تحرير معنى قول البخاري :"لا يعرف له سماع" "لا يدرى أسمع من فلان أم لا".
والغرض تحرير مذهب أبي عبد الله البخاري لا غير

----------


## أبوعلي العنزي

السلام عليكم
الشيخ أمجد: كيف يروي مسلم عن شعبة؟

----------


## أمجد الفلسطيني

وعليكم السلام
مسلم هنا هو ابن إبراهيم الفراهيدي شيخ البخاري
وأنا حذفت أوائل الأسانيد لأن المراد يبدأ من عند شعبة
وذكرت مسلما لأن من خالفه زاد الواسطة التي تأكد عدم السماع

بارك الله فيكم

----------


## أبو محمد الطنطاوي

للفائدة :
قال ابن حزم في هذا الحديث :
وأما سماع عبد الله بن معبد من أبى قتادة فعبدالله ثقة - والثقات مقبولون - لا يحل رد رواياتهم بالظنون 
المحلى مسألة 793

----------


## التحدى

السلام عليكم
كما ان يحي بن معين حكم على الحديث بالارسال وقال ان ابوقتادة هو العدوى وليس الانصارى

----------


## مصطفى اباظة

وهذا بحث قام بة احد الاخوة 

*أولاً: من خلال النّظر في طبقة تلاميذ أبي قتادة وجدت أنهم كلّهم مدنيون، وهذا يدلّ على أنه توفي بالمدينة. ومن هؤلاء: عبدالله بن أبي قتادة المدني (ت95هـ) في خلافة الوليد بن عبدالملك، وعطاء بن يسار مولى ميمونة أم المؤمنين، المدني (ت94هـ)، ومَعبد بن كعب بن مالك السلميّ الأنصاري المدني (توفي سنة بضع وتسعين)، وأبو سلمة بن عبدالرحمن بن عوف المدني (ت94هـ). وروايات هؤلاء في الصحيحين وغيرهما**.*
*ثُمّ وجدت أن وفياتهم سنة بضع وتسعين، وهذه طبقة تلاميذ جابر بن عبدالله الأنصاري (78هـ)، وعبدالله بن عمر (74هـ)، وابن عباس (68هـ)، وأبو هريرة (57هـ)، فدلّ على أنّ هؤلاء التلاميذ لم يدركوا طبقة عليّ رضي الله عنه. وهذا يدلّ على تأخر وفاة أبي قتادة**.*
*قَالَ البيهقي: "وَالَّذِي يَدُلّ عَلَى هَذَا أَنَّ أَبَا سَلَمَةَ بْنَ عَبْدِالرَّحْمَ  نِ وَعَبْدَاللَّهِ بْنَ أَبِي قَتَادَةَ وَعَمْرَو بْنَ سُلَيْمٍ الزُّرْقِيَّ وَعَبْدَاللَّهِ بْنَ رَبَاحٍ الْأَنْصَارِيَّ رَوَوْا عَنْ أَبِي قَتَادَةَ، وَإِنَّمَا حَمَلُوا الْعِلْم بَعْد أَيَّام عَلِيٍّ فَلَمْ يَثْبُت لَهُمْ عَنْ أَحَد مِمَّنْ تُوُفِّيَ فِي أَيَّام عَلِيٍّ سَمَاع**".*
*قلت: وعطاء بن يسار لم يدرك أبا الدرداء (ت32هـ) فمن باب أولى أن لا يُدرك أبا قتادة لو كانت وفاته سنة (38هـ**).*
*وأيضاً أبو سلمة بن عبدالرحمن بن عوف (22 - 94هـ) روى عن أبي قتادة، وروى عن عطاء بن يسار الهلالي، وعطاء يروي أيضاً عن أبي قتادة، وهذا يدلُّ على تأخر وفاة أبي قتادة؛ لأنه لو فرضنا أنه توفي سنة (38هـ) فيكون عمره آنذاك (16) سنة، وهذا السنّ ليس سنّ سماع**.*
*والخلاصة أن الراجح في وفاة أبي قتادة الأنصاري سنة (54هـ)، وهذا يدلّ على أن عبدالله بن معبد الزّماني قد عاصره، ومن هنا أخرج الإمام مسلمٌ حديثه في صيام عرفه وصححه، وتبعه على ذلك آخرون**.*
*ولكن يبقى كلام الإمام البخاريّ -الذي يرى معاصرتهما- في عدم معرفة سماع عبدالله من أبي قتادة**.*
*ثانياً: هناك متابعة لعبدالله الزماني عن أبي قتادة، وفيها اختلاف كثير عرض له النسائي في سننه، والدارقطني في ((العلل) وأشير هنا إلى ما قاله الدارقطني في هذه المتابعة: "وأَحسَنُها إسناداً قولُ من قال: عن أبي الخليل، عن حرملة بن إياس، عن أبي قتادة**".*
*ثالثاً: فحرملة بن إياس الشيباني قد تابع عبدالله بن معبد في رواية هذا الحديث عن أبي قتادة. وحرملة والزماني كلاهما بصريّ**.*
*وحُكْمُ البخاري عليه بأن حرملة لا يعرف له سماع من أبي قتادة هو كإسناد الحديث الأول: لا يعرف لعبدالله بن معبد الزماني سماعاً من أبي قتادة**.*
*وكلامه –رحمه الله- متجه؛ لأن أبا قتادة مدنيّ، فكيف يتفرد بهذا الحديث عنه راويان بصريان! ولا يوجد عند أصحابه المدنيين. فابنه عبدالله بن أبي قتادة من المُكثرين عن أبيه، وأخرج له البخاري ومسلم أحاديث كثيرة عن أبيه، ولا يوجد عنده حديث صوم عرفة**!*
*وكذلك عطاء بن يسار وعمرو بن سُليم الزّرقي وأبو سعيد الخدري الصحابي وأبو سلمة بن عبدالرحمن، لا يوجد عندهم هذا الحديث! فمن أين جاء عبدالله ابن معبد الزّماني به؟*
*البخاريّ رحمه الله نَظَرَ إلى علاقات الرواية ومواطنها، فهذا مدني وأصحابه كُثُر، وذاك بصريّ، ولا يوجد الحديث إلا عندهما! فهذا محلّ ارتياب، فقال البخاري هذه المقولة من أجل ذلك**.*
*ومن خلال النظر في تعامل الأئمة في روايتهم لهذا الحديث، وتصنيفاتهم، وجدتهم أنهم على إجماع أن راويه هو أبو قتادة الأنصاريّ! ومن هنا جاءت بعض الروايات في حديث حرملة عن مولى لأبي قتادة؛ لأن مولاه يُعرف بالرواية عنه**!*
*ولكني أرى أن هناك خللٌ حصل في نسبة "أبي قتادة" الوارد في الحديث؛ لأن كلّ الروايات التي خرجتها فيما سبق –تقريباً- على عدم نسبته بالأنصاريّ**.*
*ثُمّ وجدت كيف نُسب (أبو قتادة) في الإسناد: فروى الإمامُ أحمد عن يَحْيَى بنِ سَعِيدٍ، قال: حَدَّثَنَا شُعْبَةُ: حَدَّثَنَا غَيْلاَنُ بنُ جَرِيرٍ، عَنْ عَبْدِاللَّهِ بنِ مَعْبَدٍ الزِّمَّانِيِّ، عَنْ أَبِي قَتَادَةَ - قَالَ شُعْبَةُ: قُلْتُ لِغَيْلاَنَ: الْأَنْصَارِيِّ  ؟ فَقَالَ بِرَأْسِهِ أَيْ نَعَمْ - أَنَّ رَجُلاً سَأَلَ النَّبِيَّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ عَنْ صَوْمِهِ فَغَضِبَ، الحديث**.*
*وفي ((مستخرج أبي عوانة)) من طريق روح بن عبادة، قال: حدثنا شعبة، قال: سمعت غيلان بن جرير يحدِّث، عن عبدالله بن معبد الزماني، عن أبي قتادة. قلت: الأَنصاريّ؟ قال: الأَنصاريّ، أنَّ رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم سئل عن صومه فغضب، الحديث**.*
*قلت: فالظاهر أن غيلان عندما كان يُحدِّث به عن عبدالله بن معبد لا ينسبه، فاحتاط شعبة لذلك، فسأله عن أبي قتادة هذا، من هو؟ فقال له شعبة: الأنصاري، أي هو أبو قتادة الأنصاري الصحابي؟ فهز غيلان برأسه، أي نعم هو. ومن هنا جاءت نسبة أَبي قتادة في هذا الحديث في الروايات عن شعبة، ثُم تصرف أصحاب الأصناف في الروايات كما تصرف الرواة فنسبوه بناءً على ما سأل شعبة شيخه**.*
*ولكن يبقى السؤال: هل أصاب غيلان في نسبته؟ أو لو لم يقل شعبة له: الأنصاري، فماذا كان سيقول؟! ففعل شعبة هذا أشبه ما يكون بالتلقين، وإن فارقه في عدم تقصد شعبة لذلك، وإنما خطر في ذهنه الأنصاري ظناً منه أن أبا قتادة هذا صحابي، وأشهر الصحابة الذين يعرفون بهذه الكنية هو الأنصاري، فذكره له، فوافقه شيخه غيلان**.*
*وغيلان –وإن كان ثقة- لكن قوله هذا لا يستقيم مع غرابة الإسناد عن أبي قتادة الأنصاري؛ لأن أبا قتادة مدنيّ، والزمانيّ بصريّ، وكذلك حرملة بصريّ. وهذا الحديث لا يُعرف إلا في البصرة**.*
*فروى الإمام أحمد قال: حَدَّثَنَا عَفَّانُ: حَدَّثَنَا هَمَّامٌ قَالَ: سُئِلَ عَطَاءُ بْنُ أَبِي رَبَاحٍ -وَأَنَا شَاهِدٌ - عَنْ الْفَضْلِ فِي صَوْمِ يَوْمِ عَرَفَةَ، فَقَالَ: جَاءَ هَذَا مِنْ قِبَلِكُمْ يَا أَهْلَ الْعِرَاقِ. حَدَّثَنِيهِ أَبُو الْخَلِيلِ عَنْ حَرْمَلَةَ بْنِ إِيَاسٍ عَنْ أَبِي قَتَادَةَ: أَنَّ النَّبِيَّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ: كَلِمَةً تُشْبِهُ عَدْلَ ذَلِكَ قَالَ: ((صَوْمُ عَرَفَةَ بِصَوْمِ سَنَتَيْنِ، وَصَوْمُ عَاشُورَاءَ بِصَوْمِ سَنَةٍ**)).*
*وهذا الإسناد موافق للإسناد الذي رجّحناه فيما سبق**.*
*والملاحظ أن بعض أسانيد الروايات عن غيلان بن جرير (ت129هـ) نازلة! وأقدم من رواه عنه قتادة (ت118هـ). وغيلان سمع من أنس بن مالك (ت92هـ)، فرواية قتادة عنه قديمة وتوفي قتادة قبله بسنين، ولم ينسب قتادة: "أبا قتادة" في روايته**.*
*ورواهُ عنه شعبة (ت161هـ)، وأبان العطار (ت في حدود الستين ومائة)، ومحمد بن سليم أبو هلال الراسبي (ت167هـ)، وجرير بن حازم (ت170هـ)، ومهدي بن ميمون (ت172هـ)، وحماد بن زيد (ت179هـ**).*
*والظاهر أن غيلان حدّث بهذا الحديث في أَواخر حياته، ولهذا كان يشك في بعض الألفاظ كما مرّ بيانه أثناء التخريج، ومنها: "ذكر الخميس" في بعض الروايات**.*
*روى عمر بن يزيد السياري قال: دخلت على حماد بن زيد -وهو شاك- فقلت: حدثني بحديث غيلان بن جرير، فقال: يا بُني، سألت غيلان بن جرير وهو شيخٌ كبيرٌ، ولكني حدثني أيوب. قلت: حدّثني به عن أيوب. قال: حدثنا أيوب عن غيلان بن جرير، عن زياد بن رياح القيسي، عن أبي هريرة قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((من خرج من الطاعة وفارق الجماعة فمات فميتة جاهلية، ومن خرج على أمتي يضرب برها وفاجرها لا يتحاشى من مؤمنها ولا يفي بذي عهدها فقتلة جاهلية، ومن قاتل تحت راية عمية يقاتل لعصبة أو يغضب لعصبة فقتله قتلة جاهلية**)).*
*وفي رواية: "يا بني سمعت غيلان وهو شيخٌ كبيرٌ**".*
*فيحتمل أن الذين سمعوه منه –غير قتادة- سمعوه وهو شيخ كبير فلم يضبطه، وعندما سأله شعبة ونسبه له وافقه، والله أعلم وأحكم**.*
*ومما يدلُّ على أن هؤلاء سمعوه من غيلان في أواخر عمره: أنّ سؤال شعبة له يدلّ على أنه كان شيخاً له معرفة جيدة في الحديث، وقد حاولت تتبع رحلات شعبة، ودخوله البصرة، ومتى سمع منه**!*
*دخل شعبة -وهو واسطيّ، ولد ونشأ فيها-، البصرة عدّة مرات للقاء الحسن البصري وغيره، ويبدو أن سماعه لهذا الحديث من غيلان في دخلته الأخيرة للبصرة عندما استقر بها وكان شيخاً معروفاً عند أهل العلم في كثيرٍ من البلاد، فقد روى عفّان، قال: حدّثنا حنّاد بن زيد، قال: قال أيوب: الآن يقدم عليكم رجلٌ من أهل واسط، يقال له: شعبة، هو فارسٌ في الحديث، فإذا قدم فخذوا عنه، قال حمّاد: فلما قَدِم أخذنا عنه**.*
*وحمّاد بن زيد ممن سمع هذا الحديث من غيلان كما سمعه شعبة، وحماد بن زيد وجرير بن حازم –وهو من أقران شعبة- ممن روى عن شعبة، وهذا فيه إشارة إلى أنهما سمعا الحديث من غيلان في الفترة التي سمعها منه شعبة**.*
*وحمّاد بن زيد (98 - 179هـ) أشار إلى أنه سمع من غيلان وهو شيخٌ كبير، ولذلك حدّثهم في ذلك بواسطة أيوب السختياني (ت131هـ)، وأيوب كان من أقران وأصحاب غيلان، ولم يرو حديث عرفة عنه**.*
*قال حماد بن زيد: "جالست أيوب عشرين سنة**".*
*قلت: فهذا يعني أنه جالس أيوب وهو صغير، فلمّا تشبّع من علم أيوب، سمع بعض الأحاديث من صاحبه غيلان بن جرير، وهكذا كان طلبة الحديث يكون في المدينة كثير من المحدثين، ولكنهم يلازمون أشهرهم وأكثرهم حديثاً وإتقاناً حتى يأخذوا علمه، ثُم يدورون على المشايخ الآخرين يسمعون منهم بعض الأحاديث**.*
*وقول حماد إنه سمع من غيلان وهو شيخٌ كبير لا يعني أن غيلاناً فيه شيء في الرواية، ولكن كان أهل العلم يفضّلون السماع من الشيخ قبل أن يكبر ويتقدّم في السنّ؛ لأنه قد ينسى أو يضطرب أو يخطئ، ولا شك أن هذا الحديث فيه إشارات إلى أن غيلاناً كان يشك في بعض ألفاظه، ولهذا عندما سأله شعبة عن أبي قتادة، فقال له: الأنصاري، فوافقه. وهذا من شعبة يدلّ على أنه كان شيخاً عارفاً بالحديث، وقد سمع من غيلان وهو شيخ، كما سمعه قتادة من قبل وهو شيخ، وقد روى قتادة وشعبة هذا الحديث؛ لأنه يتعلق بفضل يوم عظيم، ولا يوجد في هذا الباب إلى هذا الحديث، فلذلك روياه. رواه قتادة في حياة غيلان، وكأنه سُئِل عن صيامه في بعض مجالسه أو غير ذلك فحدّث به عن غيلان. وكذلك شعبة**.*
*وقد تتبعت رواية قتادة وشعبة عن غيلان، فلم أجد لقتادة إلا حديثاً آخر بجانب حديث صيام عرفة، وحديثين آخرين لشعبة، وهذا يعني ويؤكد ما قلته بأنهما سمعا منه وهما شيخان عندهما حديث كثير، وحديث عرفة مرغوبٌ كونه في الفضائل كما أشرت، ولا يوجد إلا عند البصريين**.*
*ويؤكد هذا أيضاً أن شعبة روى عن غيلان بواسطة خالد الحذّاء، وكأنه سمع من الحذاء قبل أن يذهب إلى البصرة ويسمع من غيلان، وشعبة ومثله من الكبار ينتقون من أمثال هؤلاء الشيوخ فيسمعون أو يسألونهم عن حديث أو اثنين أو ثلاثة؛ لأنهم ليسوا في مرحلة الطلب، بل يُرحل إليهم في سماع الحديث**.*
*ورُبّ سائل يسأل: فإِن كان حماد بن زيد سمع من غيلان في آخر عمره، فلم خرّج البخاري بعض أحاديث عن غيلان؟*
*أقول: روى البخاري عن حماد بن زيد عن غيلان خمسة أحاديث، كرر اثنين منها، وكلّها لها أصلٌ عند غير غيلان، وهي صحيحةٌ، فلا مشكلة في غيلان إن شاء الله إلا في شكّه في بعض الألفاظ أَو عدم ضبطها، ولهذا لا يُعتمد في تصحيح نسبة أبي قتادة بأَنه الأنصاريّ عندما سأله شعبة، أما روايته في الحديث فمستقيمة إن شاء الله**.*
*ذي أَراهُ أن (أبا قتادة) الذي في هذا الحديث ليس هو: (أبو قتادة الأنصاريّ)، وإنما هو: (أبو قتادة العدويّ البصريّ)، وهو تابعيّ كبير.
فإسناد عبدالله بن معبد الزماني البصري وحرملة بن أبي إياس البصري عن أبي قتادة البصري، فحصل وهم في نسبة أبي قتادة، فتتابع العلماء قديماً وحديثاً على هذا الخطأ! وأسانيد حرملة لم ينسب فيه أبا قتادة بأنه الأنصاري كذلك.
وعليه فيكون هذا الحديث مرسل؛ لأن أبا قتادة البصري تابعيّ، ولغة الحديث تشبه لُغَةُ المراسيل، والمراسيل تأتي على ما يشتهيه الناس وما يحبونه؛ فجاء في هذا الحديث كلّ أنواع صوم النوافل، وفي بعضها رتّب أجوراً عليها.
وكذلك نزول الإسناد عادة يكون أيضاً في المراسيل، فإذا جمعت كلّ هذه الدقائق الفريدة مع غرابة أن يكون راويه (أبا قتادة الأنصاري المدني) مع توافر تلاميذه، وليس عندهم هذا الحديث، أُرجّح أنه "أبا قتادة البصري، وهو حديثٌ مرسلٌ.
وأبو قتادة هذا تابعي مشهور، وإذا أُطلق دون نسبة عند البصريين فيكون هو.
فقد روى يعقوب الفَسوي عن أَبي بشر، قال: حدثنا وهب بن جرير، قال: حدّثنا أبي، قال: سمعت حميد بن هلال قال: قال لنا أبو قتادة: "عليكم بهذا الشيخ -يعني الحسن بن أبي الحسن- فإني والله، ما رأيت رجلاً قط أَشبه رأياً بعمر بن الخطاب منه".
ورواهُ أيضاً عن أحمد بن الخليل، قال: حدثنا شريح بن النعمان، قال: حدثنا مهدي بن ميمون، عن محمد بن أبي يعقوب، عن مُوَرِّق العِجلي قال: قال لي أبو قتادة: "الزم هذا الشيخ وخذ عنه، والله ما رأيت رجلاً أشبه رأياً بعمر بن الخطاب منه - يعني الحسن البصري".
وروى الإمام مسلم من طريق أَيُّوب، عَنْ حُمَيْدِ بنِ هِلَالٍ، عَنْ رَهْطٍ مِنْهُمْ أَبُو الدَّهْمَاءِ وَأَبُو قَتَادَةَ قَالُوا: كُنَّا نَمُرُّ عَلَى هِشَامِ بْنِ عَامِرٍ نَأْتِي عِمْرَانَ بْنَ حُصَيْنٍ ...
ثُم وجدت نصّاً لابن معين يؤيد ما ذهبت إليه –بحمد الله-.
قال العبّاس بن محمد، يقول: قال يحيى بن معين: «أبو قتادة العدوي اسمه: تميم ابن نذير». قال: وسمعت يحيى يقول: «كلّ شيء يُروى عن ابن سيرين، وعن البصريين، عن أبي قتادة، فهو أبو قتادة العَدوي».قلت: لله درّ هذا الإمام الناقد، فقوله هذا يَحسم الأمر إن شاء الله؛ لأن عبدالله بن معبد الزماني وحرملة اللذين رَويا حديث صوم عرفة عن أبي قتادة بصريان.
روى عبدُالرزاق، عن مَعمر، عن أَيوب، عن ابن سيرين، قال: تَعشَّى أَبو قتادةَ فوق ظهر بيتٍ لنا، فرُمي بِنجمٍ، فنظرنا إِليه، فقال: «لا تتبعوه أَبصاركم، فإِنّا قد نُهِينا عن ذلك».
قال الفضلُ بن محمد الشَّعرانيُّ: حدّثنا عمرو بن عون: حدّثنا هُشيم: حدّثنا منصور بن زاذان، عن ابن سيرين، قال: «نَزلَ بنا أبو قتادة، فبينا هو على سطحٍ لنا –قال: ونحن عشرة من ولد سيرين- فانقضَّ كوكبٌ من السماء، فأتبعناه أَبصارنا، فنهانا أَبو قتادة عن ذلك».
قلت: بحسب كلام ابن معين –وهو الصواب- فإنّ أبا قتادة هذا الذي كان في بيت آل سيرين هو أبو قتادة العدويّ، وقد اغترّ أبو حاتم الرازي –رحمه الله- فظنَّ أنه: "أبو قتادة الأنصاريّ الصحابي"، فوهم وهماً شديداً!
قال عبدُالرَّحمن ابنُ أبي حاتم: سمعتُ أبي يقول: "قد سَمعَ ابن سيرين مِنْ أَبي قَتادة الأَنصاريّ حديثاً أنه قال: إذا انقضّ الكوكب فلا تتبعوه أبصاركم. وكان أَبو قتادة نَزل على ابن سيرين".
قلت: كأن أبا حاتم رحمه الله اغتر بما جاء في رواية منصور بن زاذان: "نزل بنا"، فظنّ أنه أبو قتادة الأنصاريّ، وليس كذلك، وإنما هو أبو قتادة العدوي البصري.
والشخص إذا كان بنفس المدينة وزار بيتاً وأقام فيه، فيصلح أن يُقال: "نزل عند فلان"، فهذا اللفظ لا يقتضي أنه كان من بلدٍ آخر، وإنما يقتضي أنه من مكانٍ بعيد، ففهم أبو حاتم من هذا أنه ليس من البصرة، والمشهور عند أهل العلم هو أبو قتادة الأنصاري، فظنّه أبو حاتم هو، فَوَهِم.
ورواية أيوب واضحة في أن نزوله عندهم، أَي زارهم، وهذا يعني أن مسكنه كان بعيداً عنهم، والتنقل في ذلك الزمان كان يحتاج إلى أيام، ولو بالمدينة نفسها، فزارهم، وتعشّى عندهم تلك الليلة، ولو كان أبو قتادة هذا الأنصاريّ الصحابي لما تركه آل سيرين ولسمعوا منه أحاديثاً كثيرة؛ لأنهم بيت علم، ولكان لهذه الزيارة وقعٌ وانتشار عند أهل البصرة.
وروى الترمذيُّ وابن ماجه عن مُحَمَّد بنِ بَشَّارٍ، قالَ: حَدَّثَنَا عُمَرُ بنُ يُونُسَ، قالَ: حَدَّثَنَا عِكْرِمَةُ بْنُ عَمَّارٍ، عَنْ هِشَامِ بنِ حَسَّانَ، عَنْ مُحَمَّدِ بنِ سِيرِينَ، عَنْ أَبِي قَتَادَةَ، قَالَ: قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: ((إِذَا وَلِيَ أَحَدُكُمْ أَخَاهُ فَلْيُحْسِنْ كَفَنَهُ)).
قال الترمذيّ: "هَذَا حَدِيثٌ حَسَنٌ غَرِيبٌ".
واغتَّرَ بذلك الحافظُ المزيّ فذكر: أَن ابن سيرين يروي عن أبي قتادة الأنصاري!
والحديثُ مرسلٌ! فأبو قتادة هذا هو العدوي، وهو يُرسل عن النبيّ صلى الله عليه وسلم. وهذا الجزء من الحديث محفوظ من طريق آخر صحيح عن النبيّ صلى الله عليه وسلم، ولكن هناك تكملة له، لا تصحّ، تدلّ على أنه مرسلٌ!!*

----------


## احمد ابو انس

بارك الله فيكم جميعا .

----------


## احمد ابو انس

يرفع للفائدة ..

----------


## عالي السند

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

النَّصَفَة
في رد تضعيف حديث مسلم في صوم يوم عرفة**د/ بسام بن عبدالله الغانم العطاوي*
*أستاذ السنة وعلومها ورئيس قسم الدراسات الإسلامية في كلية المعلمين في جامعة الدمام*

*الحمدلله ، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله ، وآله وصحبه ومن اهتدى بهداه .*
*أما بعد :*
*فقد اطلعت على جزء فيه تخريج حديث صوم يوم عرفة لأبي عبد الرحمن فوزي بن عبدالله بن محمد الحميدي الأثري ، ذكر على غلافه أنه دراسة أثرية علمية منهجية في حديث صوم يوم عرفة ، وبيان كلام العلماء في إسناده ، وفيه حكم صوم يوم عرفة ، وبيان الآثار الصحيحة عن الصحابة والتابعين وغيرهم في عدم صومه ، وخلص في بحثه إلى عدم مشروعية صوم يوم عرفة لغير الحجاج .*
*وهذا شيء يخالف ما عليه المسلمون اليوم من اعتقاد مشروعية صيام يوم عرفة لغير الحجاج ، ويخالف ما يفتي به علماء المسلمين اليوم ويحثون عليه غير الحجاج من صيام يوم عرفة ، فلا أعلم عالما من علماء المسلمين اليوم لا يستحب صيام يوم عرفة لغير الحجاج فضلا عن أن ينهاهم عن صيامه وينفرهم منه . وقد رأيت أولا أن أعرض عن الرد على الجزء المذكور لوضوح بطلان ما يدعو إليه عند أهل العلم على اختلاف مراتبهم العلمية ، ثم رأيت الجزء المذكور منشورا في الإنترنت ، ثم أطلعني أحد أفاضل العلماء على نشرة توزع على الناس قبل الحج فيها ملخص للجزء المذكور تحت عنوان : أنكر أهل العلم حديث الترغيب في صوم يوم عرفة ، وطلب إلي أن أرد عليه ؛ حتى لا يغتر عامة الناس بما في تلك النشرة وذلك الجزء ، فرأيت إجابة طلبه وتحقيق رغبته ، دفاعا عن السنة ، ونصيحة لله ولرسوله وللمؤمنين مستحضرا قول الإمام مسلم في مقدمة صحيحه : " وقد تكلم بعض منتحلي الحديث من أهل عصرنا في تصحيح الأسانيد وتسقيمها بقول لو ضربنا عن حكايته وذكر فساده صفحا لكان رأيا متينا ومذهبا صحيحا ؛ إذ الإعراض عن القول المطرح أحرى لإماتته وإخمال ذكر قائله ، وأجدر أن لا يكون ذلك تنبيها للجهال عليه ؛ غير أنا لما تخوفنا من شرور العواقب واغترار الجهلة بمحدثات الأمور وإسراعهم إلى اعتقاد خطأ المخطئين والأقوال الساقطة عند العلماء رأينا الكشف عن فساد قوله ورد مقالته بقدر ما يليق بها من الرد أجدى على الأنام ، وأحمد للعاقبة إن شاء الله "(1)*
*ومما يزيد الأمر خطورة أن الذي يقرأ الجزء المذكور لا يشك في أن صاحبه يعتقد أن حديث أبي قتادة موضوع وليس حديثا ضعيفا فحسب ، مما يدل على ذلك أنه استعمل بعض القرائن التي تستعمل في الحكم على الحديث بالوضع كالركاكة ، وأيضا المخالفة لأصل من أصول الدين كما سيأتي تفصيله في محله ، وهذا يؤكد ضرورة الرد عليه دفاعا عن السنة عموما وعن الصحيحين خصوصا .*
*وقد جعلت بحثي في تمهيد وعشرة مباحث وخاتمة .*
*أما التمهيد فتكلمت فيه عن منزلة الصحيحين وخطر التعدي على أحاديثهما ، وأما المباحث فكانت كما يلي* 
*المبحث الأول : تخريج حديث أبي قتادة رضي الله عنه ، وبيان درجته ، وفقهه .*
*المبحث الثاني : رد إعلال الحديث بدعوى انقطاع سنده .*
*المبحث الثالث : رد إعلال الحديث بدعوى ركاكة ألفاظه .*
*المبحث الرابع : رد إعلال الحديث بدعوى اضطراب متنه .*
*المبحث الخامس : رد إعلال الحديث بدعوى اضطراب إسناده .*
*المبحث السادس : رد إعلال الحديث بدعوى مخالفته كون يوم عرفة عيدا فلا يصام .*
*المبحث السابع : رد إعلال الحديث بعدم عمل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم به .*
*المبحث الثامن : رد إعلال الحديث بدعوى عدم عمل الصحابة به .*
*المبحث التاسع : رد إعلال الحديث بدعوى مخالفته أصلا من أصول الدين .*
*المبحث العاشر : رد إعلال الحديث بدعوى إنكار أهل العلم إياه .*
*ثم ختمت البحث بذكر خاتمة ذكرت فيها أبرز نتائج البحث .* 
*وقد أثبت في هذا البحث أن حديث أبي قتادة رضي الله عنه الذي رواه مسلم في صحيحه حديث صحيح ، لا علة في سنده ، ولا علة في متنه ، وأنه يستحب صيام يوم عرفة لغير الحجاج كما هو قول عامة العلماء قديما وحديثا ، وأن العلل التي ذكرها المعترض وضعف بها الحديث لم يسبق إليها ، ولم يصب في شيء منها على الإطلاق ، وأن المعترض اختلطت عليه الأمور فعمد إلى الآثار التي تدل على عدم استحباب صيام يوم عرفة للحجاج فاستدل بها على عدم مشروعية صيام يوم عرفة لغير الحجاج ، والمسألتان مختلفتان .*
*وقد سرت في بحثي على منهج أهل العلم عموما وأهل الحديث خصوصا ، فسلكت مسلك المحدثين النقاد في الكلام على الأحاديث وطرقها وعللها على ما هو مقرر في أصول هذا العلم الشريف .*
*وأسأل الله تعالى بأسمائه وصفاته أن يوفقني لبيان الحق ، وأن يجعل عملي خالصا لوجهه نافعا لخلقه .*



*تمهيد :
بيان منزلة الصحيحين 
وخطر التعدي على أحاديثهما*

*إن من المسلمات عند المسلمين أن للصحيحين منزلة شريفة عظيمة ، وأنهما أصح الكتب بعد كتاب الله عز وجل . وقد تكاثرت نصوص العلماء في بيان هذا المعنى وتقريره .*
*قال الحميدي المتوفى سنة 488 هـ في مقدمة الجمع بين الصحيحين ، وهو يتكلم عن التصنيف في الحديث : "واتصل ذلك إلى زمان الإمامين أبي عبد الله محمد بن إسماعيل البخاري ، وأبي الحسين مسلم ابن الحجاج النيسابوري ، فخُصا من الاجتهاد في ذلك ، وإنفاذ الوسع فيه ، واعتباره في الأمصار والرحلة عنه إلى متباعدات الأقطار ، من وراء النهر إلى فسطاط مصر ، وانتقاده حرفا حرفا ، واختياره سندا سندا ، بما وقع اتفاق النقاد من جهابذة الإسناد عليه ، والتسليم منهم له . وذلك نتيجة ما رزقا من نهاية الدراية ، وإحكام المعرفة بالصناعة ، وجودة التمييز لانتقاد الرواية ، والبلوغ إلى أعلى المراتب في الاجتهاد ، والأمانة في وقتهما ، والتجرد لحفظ دين الله الذي ضمن حفظه ، وقيض له الحافظين له بالإخلاص لله فيه . وشاهد ذلك ما وضع الله لهما ولهم من القبول في الأرض على ما ورد به النص فيمن أحبه الله تعالى ، وأمر أهل السماوات العلى بحبه .* 
*ولما انتهيا من ذلك إلى ما قصداه ، وقررا منه ما انتقداه ، على تنائيهما في الاستقرار حين الجمع والاعتبار ، أخرجا ذلك في هذين الكتابين المنسوبين إليهما ، ووسم كل واحد منهما كتابه بالصحيح ولم يتقدمهما إلى ذلك أحد قبلهما ، ولا أفصح بهذه التسمية في جميع ما جمعه أحد سواهما فيما علمناه ؛ إذ لم يستمر لغيرهما في كل ما أورده ، فتبادرت النيات الموفقة على تباعدها من الطوائف المحققة على اختلافها إلى الاستفادة منهما ، والتسليم لهما في علمهما ، وتمييزهما ، وقبول ما شهدا بتصحيحه فيهما ، يقينا بصدقهما في النية ، وبراءتهما من الإقبال على جهة بحمية ، أو الالتفات إلى فئة بعصبية ، سوى ما صح عمن أمرنا بالرجوع إليه والتعويل في كل ما أخبرنا به عليه صلى الله عليه وسلم . وحين استقر ذلك وانتشر ، وسار مسير الشمس والقمر ، أردت تعجيل الفائدة لنفسي ... إلى أن قال :* 
*الصحة لا يستحقها المتن إلا بعدالة الراوي . وشهادة هذين الإمامين أو أحدهما بذلك ، وتصحيحهما إياه حكم يلزم قبوله ، وتبليغ يتعين الانقياد له ، ونذارة يُخاف عاقبة عصيانها ، قال تعالى :{ فَلَوْلاَ نَفَرَ مِن كُلِّ فِرْقَةٍ مِّنْهُمْ طَائِفَةٌ لِّيَتَفَقَّهُو  اْ فِي الدِّينِ وَلِيُنذِرُواْ قَوْمَهُمْ إِذَا رَجَعُواْ إِلَيْهِمْ لَعَلَّهُمْ يَحْذَرُونَ}(2). إلى أن قال : أيقنا أن العلم المقتدى به في الدين ، والظهير المحتج به بين المختصمين هو ما صح عمن صحت قواعد أعلامه وأنارت شواهد صدقه في إعلامه : محمد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم . ولم نجد من الأئمة الماضين - رضي الله عنهم أجمعين - من أفصح لنا في جميع ما جمعه بالصحة إلا هذين الإمامين ، وإن كان من سواهما من الأئمة قد أفصح بالتصحيح في بعض ، فقد علل في بعض ، فوجب البدار إلى الاشتغال بالمجموع المشهور على صحة جميعه "(3) .*
*وقال عبدالحق الإشبيلي في شأن الصحيحين : " قد اشتهرا في الصحة شهرة لا مطعن عليها ، وتضمنا من الأخبار ما لجأ الناس في الأكثر إليها ، وحسبك من هذين الكتابين أنهما إنما يعرفان بالصحيحين"(4) .*
*وقال ابن الصلاح : "جميع ما حكم مسلم بصحته من هذا الكتاب فهو مقطوع بصحته ، والعلم النظري حاصل بصحته في نفس الأمر . وهكذا ما حكم البخاري بصحته في كتابه ؛ وذلك لأن الأمة تلقت ذلك بالقبول سوى من لا يعتد بخلافه ووفاقه في الإجماع . والذي نختاره أن تلقي الأمة للخبر المنحط عن درجة التواتر بالقبول يوجب العلم النظري بصدقه خلافا لبعض محققي الأصوليين حيث نفى ذلك بناء على أنه لا يفيد في حق كل واحد منهم إلا الظن ، وإنما قبله لأنه يجب عليه العمل بالظن ، والظن قد يخطىء . وهذا مندفع لأن ظن من هو معصوم من الخطأ لا يخطئ ، والأمة في إجماعها معصومة من الخطأ . ثم ذكر قول إمام الحرمين : لو حلف إنسان بطلاق امرأته أن ما في كتابي البخاري ومسلم مما حكما بصحته من قول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لما ألزمته الطلاق ولا حنثته ؛ لإجماع علماء المسلمين على صحتهما " (5).*
*وقال النووي : " اتفق العلماء - رحمهم الله - على أن أصح الكتب بعد القرآن العزيز الصحيحان البخاري ومسلم ، وتلقتهما الأمة بالقبول " (6) .*
*وقال النووي أيضا : "اتفق العلماء أن أصح الكتب المصنفة صحيحا البخاري ومسلم ، وأجمعت الأمة على صحة هذين الكتابين ووجوب العمل بأحاديثهما " (7) .*
*وقال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية : " إن الذي اتفق عليه أهل العلم أنه ليس بعد القرآن كتاب أصح من كتاب البخاري ومسلم " (8) .*
*وقال العيني : " اتفق علماء الشرق والغرب على أنه ليس بعد كتاب الله تعالى أصح من صحيحي البخاري ومسلم "(9) .*
*وقال القنوجي : "لأن السلف والخلف جميعا قد أطبقوا على أن أصح الكتب بعد كتاب الله تعالى صحيح البخاري ثم صحيح مسلم"(10) .*

*وفي ضوء هذا كله لا يقبل أن يأتي أحد في هذا الزمن المتأخر فينتهك مكانة الصحيحين المتفق عليها بين المسلمين جيلا بعد جيل ، فيخرج أجزاء في تضعيف أحاديث في الصحيحين ؛ ويشيد بمن يفعل ذلك** ، كهذا المعترض الذي أخرج ذلك الجزء الذي ضعف فيه حديث مسلم ، وقال في أوله معللا فعله : " فإن الحافظ مسلم(11) - رحمه الله - أورد في كتابه الصحيح عددا من الأحاديث ، أصاب في صحة بعضها ، وأخطأ في البعض الآخر فله أجر على اجتهاده في تبيين السنة النبوية . وقد تعقبه الحفاظ كالحافظ ابن عمار ... وقد أعل العلماء غير ما حديث من صحيح مسلم رحمه الله بالانقطاع وغيره ، ولم يقل أحد من العلماء بأن هذا فيه طعن في صحيح الحافظ مسلم ، كما قال المعترضون الحزبيون دعاة الشهرة المظهرية ، ودعاة الفتنة بين المسلمين . ثم ذكر أن على المسلم الحق أن يعمل جادا في البحث ، ولا ينظر إلى شهرة الأحاديث والأحكام كصوم يوم عرفة بين المسلمين بدون نظر في هذه الأحاديث هل هي صحيحة أو غير صحيحة ، وإن صدرت من العلماء لأنهم بشر ، ومن طبيعة البشر يخطئون ويصيبون فافهم هذا ترشد "(12) .*
*وقال المعترض أيضا : " وليس هذه أول علة تذكر في صحيح مسلم المحكوم عليها بالانقطاع والإرسال فتنبه "(13) .*
*وقال المعترض أيضا : "ومن هنا تعرف بأن النظر في بعض أسانيد صحيح الحافظ مسلم يعتبر من التصرف الحسن ، إذا كان هذا النظر على أصول أئمة أهل الحديث ، ولا يعتبر ذلك مخالفة للإجماع كما يقال ؛ لأننا وجدنا الأمر خلاف ذلك ، فوجدنا أئمة أهل الحديث قديما وحديثا ينتقدون بعض الأسانيد التي في صحيح مسلم ، ولم يعتبروا ذلك طعنا في صحيحه ، بل ذلك عين العدل والإنصاف عندهم . ولا نقول كما قال المدعو محمود سعيد المصري(14) في كتابه تنبيه المسلم : (إذا جاء الحديث في صحيح مسلم الذي تلقته الأمة بالقبول ، وصححت أحاديثه ، فعدم إطلاق الصحة على أسانيده فيه مخالفة للإجماع) ، وهذا القول لغو من القول لا قيمة له ، ولا معنى على مافيه من إيهام " (15) .*
*وقال المعترض أيضا : " فمن أهل العلم ممن درسوا الكتابين ( يعني الصحيحين ) دراسة تفهم وتدبر مع نبذ التعصب ، وفي حدود القواعد العلمية الحديثية ، لا الأهواء الشخصية أو الثقافية الأجنبية عن الإسلام وقواعد علمائه " (16) .*
*والجواب عما ذكره المعترض من وجوه ، منها ما يلي :*
*الوجه الأول : أن المعترض يرى أن مسلما أصاب في بعض أحاديث كتابه ، وأخطأ في بعضها ، فصحيحه على هذا كسائر الكتب التي لم تلتزم الصحة ، وأن على المسلم الحق أن يبحث عن صحة الحديث ، ولو كان في صحيح مسلم ، وأن عليه ألا ينظر إلى شهرة الأحاديث والأحكام كصوم يوم عرفة بين المسلمين بدون نظر في هذه الأحاديث هل هي صحيحة أو غير صحيحة . فالمعترض لا يراعي مكانة صحيح مسلم المتفق عليها عند علماء الإسلام ، ويخالف ما عليه أهل العلم قديما وحديثا من الاستشهاد بأحاديث صحيح مسلم والاحتجاج بها مطلقا دون كلام في صحتها ، ولو كانت مما انتقد على مسلم ، كما يفعلون مع أحاديث غير الصحيحين من الكتب التي لم تلتزم الصحة .*
*وليت الأمر وقف عند هذا ؛ فإن الذي يقرأ كتاب المعترض في رد حديث أبي قتادة لايشك أن صاحبه يعتقد أن حديث أبي قتادة موضوع وليس حديثا ضعيفا فحسب ، مما يدل على ذلك أنه استعمل بعض القرائن التي تستعمل في الحكم على الحديث بالوضع كالركاكة ، وأيضا المخالفة لأصل من أصول الدين كما سيأتي تفصيله في محله ، فهو تجاوز الأئمة المنتقدين الذين أشار إليهم ؛ إذ إنهم لم يحكموا على تلك الأحاديث التي انتقدوها بالوضع في حين أن المعترض يتعامل مع حديث أبي قتادة على أساس أنه موضوع نسأل الله العافية .*
*الوجه الثاني : أن الانتقادات التي وجهت إلى الصحيحين لم تؤثر في صحة أحاديثهما عند العلماء ؛ لما يلي :*
*1- مكانة الشيخين في هذا العلم ، ورسوخ أقدامهما فيه ، فقولهما هو المقدم على كلام من انتقدهما قال ابن حجر : " والجواب عنه (يعني انتقاد المنتقد) على سبيل الإجمال أن نقول : لا ريب في تقديم البخاري ثم مسلم على أهل عصرهما ومن بعده من أئمة هذا الفن في معرفة الصحيح والمعلل ... فإذا عرف ، وتقرر أنهما لا يخرجان من الحديث إلا ما لا علة له ، أو له علة إلا أنها غير مؤثرة عندهما ، فبتقدير توجيه كلام من انتقد عليهما يكون قوله معارضا لتصحيحهما ، ولا ريب في تقديمهما في ذلك على غيرهما فيندفع الاعتراض من حيث الجملة " (17) .* 
*وقد ذكر ابن حجر حديثا انتقد الدارقطني فيه البخاري ، وأشار إلى اضطرابه ، فتتبع ابن حجر طرق هذا الحديث بدقة حتى أثبت رجحان الطريق التي رجحها البخاري وقوتها واتصالها وتمكنها من الصحة وبعد إعلالها . ثم قال ابن حجر : " وبه يظهر نفوذ رأي البخاري وثقوب ذهنه ... فانظر إلى هذا الحديث كيف حكم عليه بالمرجوحية مثل أبي حاتم وأبي زرعة ، وهما إماما التعليل ، وتبعهما الترمذي ، وتوقف الدارمي ، وحكم عليه بالتدليس الموجب للانقطاع أبو أيوب الشاذكوني ، ومع ذلك فتبين بالتنقيب والتتبع التام أن الصواب في الحكم له بالراجحية ، فما ظنك بما يدعيه من هو دون هؤلاء الحفاظ النقاد من العلل ، هل يسوغ أن يقبل منهم في حق مثل هذا الإمام مُسلَّما ؟! . كلا والله " (18).*
*لله در هذا العالم ! فما أحسن كلمته ! وليت هذا المعترض وأمثاله ممن يطعن في أحاديث الصحيحين على هذا النحو يتأملون هذه الكلمة العظيمة ويتوقفون عندها طويلا !* 
*2- أن قول المنتقد يعارض ما اتفق عليه من أصحية الكتابين وتلقيهما بالقبول ، فيقدم ماتم الاتفاق عليه على ما يعارضه(19) . وهذا هو واقع العلماء قديما وحديثا ، فهم يحتجون بأحاديث الصحيحين مطلقا ، دون تأكد من أنها مما لم ينتقد على الشيخين . بل يحتجون بها ولو كانت مما انتقده المنتقد .*
*3- أن الشيخين من المجتهدين في الجرح والتعديل وعلوم الحديث ومعرفة الصحيح من السقيم ، وأما من جاء بعدهما وفيهم المنتقد فالغالب عليهم التقليد للشيخين ولغيرهما من أهل عصرهما ، وذلك لبعد العهد عن الرواة ، وعدم المعاصرة للمجرحين والمعدلين ، فينقلون كلام المتقدمين ثم يستنبطون منه القول الذي يعتمدونه ، فإذا انتقد المقلد قول المجتهد قدم قول المجتهد ؛ لأن كلام المجتهد لا ينتقض بكلام مقلد(20) .*
*قال الذهبي : " وهذا في زماننا يعسر نقده على المحدث ؛ فإن أولئك الأئمة كالبخاري وأبي حاتم وأبي داود عاينوا الأصول ، وعرفوا عللها ، وأما نحن فطالت علينا الأسانيد ، وفقدت العبارات المتيقنة . وبمثل هذا ونحوه دخل الدخل على الحاكم في تصرفه في المستدرك " (21) .* 
*فإذا كانت تلك هي الحال في القرن الثامن ، فماذا يقال في حالنا في القرن الخامس عشر؟!* 
*وهذه الأجوبة الثلاثة يرد بها إجمالا على كل من انتقد أحاديث الصحيحين ، وأما الردود التفصيلية فقام بها كثير من أهل العلم قديما وحديثا في مؤلفات خاصة أفردوها للدفاع عن أحاديث الصحيحين ومناقشة منتقدها ، وفي ثنايا مؤلفاتهم العامة ولا سيما الكتب التي خدمت الصحيحين .* 
*قال السيوطي في ألفيته :*
*وانتقدوا عليهما يسيرا == فكم ترى نحوهما نصيرا(22)*
*وممن قام بذلك أبومسعود الدمشقي في كتابه الأجوبة(23) ، ورشيد الدين العطار في كتابه غرر الفوائد المجموعة(24) ، والعراقي في تصنيف له(25) ، ومقبل الوادعي في تحقيقه كتاب التتبع للدراقطني ، وربيع المدخلي في كتابه : بين الإمامين مسلم والدراقطني . وممن قام بذلك لا على سبيل الاستقلال النووي في شرحه على صحيح مسلم ، وابن حجر في شرحه على صحيح البخاري ، وفي مقدمته إذ جعل الفصل الثامن منها في سياق الأحاديث التي انتقدها على البخاري أبو الحسن الدارقطني وغيره من النقاد وإيرادها حديثا حديثا(26) . وبعد أن وفى بما وعد به ، وأجاب عن ذلك كله قال :*
*" هذا جميع ما تعقبه الحفاظ النقاد العارفون بعلل الأسانيد المطلعون على خفايا الطرق ، وليست كلها من أفراد البخاري بل شاركه مسلم في كثير منها ، وعدة ذلك اثنان وثلاثون حديثا ، فأفراده منها ثمانية وسبعون فقط ، وليست كلها قادحة بل أكثرها الجواب عنه ظاهر ، والقدح فيه مندفع ، وبعضها الجواب عنه محتمل ، واليسير منه في الجواب عنه تعسف كما شرحته مجملا في أول الفصل وأوضحته مبينا إثر كل حديث منها ، فإذا تأمل المصنف ما حررته من ذلك عظم مقدار هذا المصنف في نفسه ، وجل تصنيفه في عينه ، وعذر الأئمة من أهل العلم في تلقيه بالقبول والتسليم وتقديمهم له على كل مصنف في الحديث والقديم . وليسا سواء من يدفع بالصدر فلا يأمن دعوى العصبية ، ومن يدفع بيد الإنصاف على القواعد المرضية والضوابط المرعية ، فلله الحمد الذي هدانا لهذا ، وما كنا لنهتدي لولا أن هدانا الله ، والله المستعان وعليه التكلان "(27) .*
*وقال ابن حجر أيضا بعد أن ذكر وجوه الدفاع عن الأحاديث المنتقدة على الشيخين :* 
*" وإذا اعتبرت هذه الأمور من جملة الأحاديث التي انتقدت عليهما لم يبق بعد ذلك مما انتقد عليهما سوى مواضع يسيرة جدا "(28) .*

*المبحث الأول : 
تخريج حديث أبي قتادة رضي الله عنه 
وبيان درجته ، وفقهه*
*قال الإمام مسلم رحمه الله : وحدثنا يحيى بن يحيى التميمي وقتيبة بن سعيد جميعا عن حماد . قال يحيى : أخبرنا حماد بن زيد عن غيلان عن عبد الله بن معبد الزماني عن أبي قتادة : رجل أتى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فقال: كيف تصوم ؟ . فغضب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فلما رأى عمر رضي الله عنه غضبه قال : رضينا بالله ربا وبالإسلام دينا ، وبمحمد نبيا . نعوذ بالله من غضب الله ، وغضب رسوله . فجعل عمر رضي الله عنه يردد هذا الكلام ، حتى سكن غضبه ، فقال عمر : يا رسول الله ، كيف بمن يصوم الدهر كله ؟ . قال : "لا صام ولا أفطر " ، أو قال : " لم يصم ولم يفطر " . قال : كيف من يصوم يومين ويفطر يوما ؟ قال : " ويطيق ذلك أحد؟ " . قال : كيف من يصوم يوما ويفطر يوما ؟ . قال : " ذاك صوم داود عليه السلام" . قال : كيف من يصوم يوما ويفطر يومين ؟ . قال : " وددت أني طوقت ذلك " ثم قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " ثلاث من كل شهر ، ورمضان إلى رمضان فهذا صيام الدهر كله . صيام يوم عرفة أحتسب على الله أن يكفر السنة التي قبله والسنة التي بعده . وصيام يوم عاشوراء أحتسب على الله أن يكفر السنة التي قبله " .*
*حدثنا محمد بن المثنى ومحمد بن بشار واللفظ لابن المثنى قالا : حدثنا محمد بن جعفر حدثنا شعبة عن غيلان ابن جرير سمع عبد الله بن معبد الزماني عن أبي قتادة الأنصاري رضي الله عنه أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم سئل عن صومه ، قال : فغضب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فقال عمر رضي الله عنه : رضينا بالله ربا ، وبالإسلام دينا ، وبمحمد رسولا ، وببيعتنا بيعة . قال : فسئل عن صيام الدهر ، فقال : " لا صام ولا أفطر " ، أو "ما صام وما أفطر " . قال : فسئل عن صوم يومين وإفطار يوم ، قال : " ومن يطيق ذلك ؟! " . قال : وسئل عن صوم يوم وإفطار يومين ، قال : " ليت أن الله قوانا لذلك " . قال : وسئل عن صوم يوم وإفطار يوم ، قال: " ذاك صوم أخي داود عليه السلام " . قال : وسئل عن صوم يوم الاثنين ، قال : " ذاك يوم ولدت فيه ، ويوم بعثت أو أنزل علي فيه" . قال : فقال : " صوم ثلاثة من كل شهر ورمضان إلى رمضان صوم الدهر " . قال : وسئل عن صوم يوم عرفة ، فقال : " يكفر السنة الماضية والباقية " . قال : وسئل عن صوم يوم عاشوراء ، فقال : " يكفر السنة الماضية " . وفي هذا الحديث من رواية شعبة قال : وسئل عن صوم يوم الإثنين والخميس فسكتنا عن ذكر الخميس لما نراه وهما . وحدثناه عبيد الله بن معاذ حدثنا أبي ح . وحدثنا أبو بكر بن أبي شيبة حدثنا شبابة ح . وحدثنا إسحق بن إبراهيم أخبرنا النضر بن شميل كلهم عن شعبة بهذا الإسناد . وحدثني أحمد بن سعيد الدارمي حدثنا حبان بن هلال حدثنا أبان العطار حدثنا غيلان بن جرير في هذا الإسناد بمثل حديث شعبة غير أنه ذكر فيه الاثنين ، ولم يذكر الخميس(29) .*
*وأخرجه أبوداود(30) عن سليمان بن حرب ومسدد عن حماد بن زيد به بنحوه .*
*وأخرجه الترمذي(31) عن قتيبة وأحمد بن عبدة الضبي عن حماد بن زيد به مختصرا .*
*وأخرجه ابن ماجه(32) عن أحمد بن عبدة عن حماد بن زيد به مختصرا .*
*وأخرجه أحمد(33) عن يحيى بن سعيد عن شعبة عن غيلان به بنحوه .*
*والحديث مخرج في كثير من كتب الحديث على اختلاف أنواعها ، ذكر المعترض منها نحو أربعين(34) ولا حاجة إلى إعادة ذكرها هنا ؛ فمدار الحديث في تلك المصادر كلها على غيلان بن جرير يرويه عن عبد الله ابن معبد الزماني عن أبي قتادة عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم .*
*وهذا سند صحيح رجاله كلهم ثقات .* 
*فغيلان بن جرير المعولي الأزدي البصري ، متفق على توثيقه (35) .* 
*وعبدالله بن معبد الزماني البصري ثقة . قاله العجلي والنسائي والبرقي والذهبي وابن حجر(36) .*
*وأبوقتادة هو الصحابي الشهير الحارث بن ربعي الأنصاري (37) .* 
*وقد صحح الحديث الإمام مسلم فأخرجه في صحيحه كما تقدم . وصححه ابن خزيمة فأخرجه في عدة مواضع من صحيحه(38) ، وصححه ابن حبان فأخرجه في موضعين من صحيحه(39) .* 
*ونص على صحته وثبوته جمع من الأئمة ، منهم الطحاوي(40) ، والحاكم(41) ،*
*وابن عبدالبر(42) ، وابن حزم(43) ، والبغوي(44) ، وابن قدامة(45) ، والنووي(46) ، والذهبي (47) ، وابن القيم(48) ، وابن ناصر الدين(49) ، وابن حجر(50) .*
*وقال النسائي : " هذا أجود حديث عندي في هذا الباب " (51) .*
*وقال الطبري : " هذا خبر عندنا صحيح سنده ، لاعلة فيه توهنه ، ولا سبب يضعفه ؛ لعدالة من بيننا وبين رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم من نقلته " (52) .*
*وقال العقيلي بعد أن روى حديث مهدي الهجري في النهي عن صوم يوم عرفة بعرفة : " لا يتابع عليه ، وقد روي عن النبي عليه السلام بأسانيد جياد أنه لم يصم يوم عرفة ، ولا يصح عنه أنه نهى عن صومه ، وقد روي عنه أنه قال : " صوم يوم عرفة كفارة سنتين سنة ماضية وسنة مستقبلة "(53)* 
*فهو جزم بعدم صحة النهي عن صوم يوم عرفة مطلقا ، وأتبعه بذكر حديث أبي قتادة ، الذي يدل على استحباب صيامه ، ولم يتعقبه بشيء ، فيفهم منه أنه يرى ثبوته .* 
*وقال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية : "صح عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال :" صيام يوم عرفة يكفر سنتين ، وصيام يوم عاشوراء يكفر سنة "(54) .*

*وقال ابن قيم الجوزية : " صح عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم أن صيامه يكفر سنتين"(55) .*
*والمؤلفات الحديثية والفقهية التي استدل أصحابها بهذا الحديث أكثر من أن تحصر ، وسيأتي ذكر بعضها إن شاء الله في مناقشة الوجه الحادي عشر من الأوجه التي ضعف بها المعترض الحديث .*
*متابعة للحديث :*
*لهذا الحديث متابعة تزيده قوة ، وهي ما رواه أحمد في مسنده(56) قال : حدثنا يحيى بن سعيد حدثنا سفيان عن منصور عن مجاهد عن حرملة بن إياس عن أبي قتادة قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " صوم يوم عرفة يكفر سنتين ماضية ومستقبلة ، وصوم عاشوراء يكفر سنة ماضية " .*
*وهذا سند رجاله أئمة ثقات سوى حرملة بن إياس قال فيه ابن حجر : " مقبول "(57) . أي حيث يتابع .* 
*قال الألباني : " إسناده جيد في المتابعات . وفي تسمية راويه عن أبي قتادة اختلاف ذكره الحافظ في ترجمة حرملة هذا من التهذيب ، والصواب كما قال أبوبكر بن زياد النيسابوري أنه حرملة المذكور"(58) .* 
*ووقع في هذا الإسناد اختلاف .* 
*قال ابن عبد البر : " هذا الحديث اختلف في إسناده اختلافا يطول ذكره " (59) .* 
*وقد استعرض الدراقطني وجوه هذا الاختلاف بتوسع ، وحكم على بعضها بالاضطراب ، وقوى بعض الأوجه على بعض(60) . وأما أبو حاتم الرازي فرجح أحد وجهين سئل عنهما (61) .*
*شواهد الحديث :*
*وللحديث شواهد تزيده قوة ، وهي على قسمين :*
*القسم الأول : شواهد عامة لمعنى الحديث .*
*منها حديث أم الفضل بنت الحارث رضي الله عنها أن ناسا تماروا عندها يوم عرفة في صوم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال بعضهم : هو صائم ، وقال بعضهم : ليس بصائم ، فأرسلت إليه بقدح لبن ، وهو واقف على بعيره ، فشربه . متفق عليه(62) . وفي لفظ لمسلم : شك ناس من أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في صيام يوم عرفة ، ونحن بها مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم الحديث(63) .*
*ومنها حديث ميمونة رضي الله عنها أن الناس شكوا في صيام النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يوم عرفة ، فأرسلت إليه بحلاب(64) وهو واقف في الموقف ، فشرب منه ، والناس ينظرون . متفق عليه (65).* 
*قال ابن حجر : " هذا يشعر بأن صوم يوم عرفة كان معروفا عندهم ، معتادا لهم في الحضر ، وكأن من جزم بأنه صائم استند إلى ما ألفه من العبادة ، ومن جزم بأنه غير صائم قامت عنده قرينة كونه مسافرا ، وقد عرف نهيه عن صوم الفرض في السفر فضلا عن النفل " (66) .*
*ومنها حديث ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال : " ما العمل في أيام العشر أفضل منها في هذه " ، قالوا : ولا الجهاد ؟ قال : " ولا الجهاد إلا رجل خرج يخاطر بنفسه وماله فلم يرجع بشيء " . رواه البخاري(67) .*
*وقد استدل الطحاوي بهذا الحديث على فضل صيام هذه الأيام التسعة الأولى من ذي الحجة ، ومنها يوم عرفة(68) . وقال النووي مستدلا بهذا الحديث : "فليس في صوم هذه التسعة كراهة ، بل هي مستحبة استحبابا شديدا ؛ لاسيما التاسع منها ، وهو يوم عرفة ، وقد سبقت الأحاديث في فضله"(69)* 
*القسم الثاني : شواهد خاصة للحديث .*
*وهذه الشواهد كثيرة ، تنص على صوم يوم عرفة وفضله ، وأكثرها لا تخلو أسانيدها من ضعف ، لكنها بمجموعها تقوي الحديث ،حتى إن الحافظ السيوطي عد هذا الحديث : حديث " صوم يوم عاشوراء يكفر سنة ، وصوم يوم عرفة يكفر سنتين " في الأحاديث المتواترة (70) .* 
*ومن شواهده :*
*1- حديث سهل بن سعد . وأخرجه ابن أبي شيبة قال : حدثنا معاوية بن هشام عن أبي حفص الطائفي عن أبي حازم عن سهل بن سعد قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " صوم عرفة كفارة سنتين "(71) وعن ابن أبي شيبة أخرجه أبو يعلى الموصلي في مسنده(72) .*
*وهذا سند حسن . فمعاوية بن هشام صدوق(73) ، وأبوحفص الطائفي هو عبدالسلام بن حفص ، قال ابن معين : ثقة مديني(74) ، وأبوحازم هو سلمة بن دينار ثقة عابد(75) ، وسهل بن سعد صحابي شهير .*
*2- حديث ابن عمر . وأخرجه النسائي في السنن الكبرى(76) قال : أخبرنا محمد بن عبد الأعلى قال حدثنا المعتمر قال : قرأت على فضيل عن أبي حريز أنه سمع سعيد بن جبير يقول : سأل رجل عبد الله ابن عمر عن صوم يوم عرفة ، قال : كنا ، ونحن مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم نعدله بصوم سنة . وأخرجه أبويعلى في مسنده(77) عن ابن أبي سمينة عن معتمر به .*
*وهذا سند رجاله ثقات سوى أبي حريز فإنه عبدالله بن حسين الأزدي قاضي سجستان ، قال فيه ابن حجر : صدوق يخطىء (78). ويظهر أنه أخطأ في ذكر عدله بسنة ، والصواب أنه كفارة سنتين . وربما يكون هذا سبب استنكار النسائي هذا الحديث عقب تخريجه إياه فقد قال : أبو حريز ليس بالقوي ، واسمه عبد الله بن حسين قاضي سجستان ، وهذا حديث منكر . وقد يكون استنكاره بسبب ما ثبت عن ابن عمر من عدم صيامه هذا اليوم كما سيأتي تفصيله في المبحث الثامن ، لكن يجمع بينهما أن عدم صيامه كان في الحج ، والمستحب هو صيامه في غير الحج .*
*وأخرجه ابن حجر في الأمالي من طريق عبد الرحمن بن زيد بن أسلم عن أبيه عن ابن عمر رضي الله تعالى عنهما قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " من صام يوم عرفة غفر له ما تقدم من ذنبه سنة ، وما تأخر سنة " . ثم قال ابن حجر : " هذا حديث حسن رجاله موثقون إلا عبد الرحمن فكان من علماء أهل المدينة لكنه ضعيف في الحديث . وقد وجدت للحديث عن ابن عمر أصلا أخرجه الطبراني بإسناد جيد من رواية سعيد ابن جبير عن ابن عمر بلفظ " صوم يوم عرفة كفارة سنتين " ، وهي متابعة ناقصة ، ولذا حسنته "(79) .*
*3- حديث عائشة . وأخرجه أحمد في مسنده(80) قال : حدثنا عفان قال : حدثنا حماد بن سلمة قال : أخبرنا عطاء الخراساني أن عبد الرحمن بن أبي بكر دخل على عائشة يوم عرفة وهي صائمة ، والماء يرش عليها ، فقال لها عبد الرحمن : أفطري . فقالت : أفطر ، وقد سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول : "إن صوم يوم عرفة يكفر العام الذي قبله" .*
*وهذا سند رجاله ثقات لكنه منقطع ، فعطاء الخراساني عن عائشة مرسل كما قال ابن حجر ، قال : ويحتمل أن يكون رواه عن عبد الرحمن لكنه لم يسمع منه ، فيكون مرسلا أيضا(81) .*
*4- حديث عائشة . وأخرجه الطبراني في المعجم الأوسط(82) قال : حدثنا محمد بن هارون حدثنا العباس ابن عثمان المعلم الدمشقي حدثنا الوليد بن مسلم حدثني أبو داود سليمان بن موسى الكوفي حدثنا دلهم بن صالح عن أبي إسحاق عن مسروق أنه دخل على عائشة يوم عرفة فقال : اسقوني . فقالت عائشة : يا غلام اسقه عسلا ، ثم قالت : وما أنت يا مسروق بصائم ؟ . قال : لا ؛ إني أتخوف أن يكون يوم الأضحى . فقالت عائشة : ليس ذلك ؛ إنما يوم عرفة يوم يعرف الإمام ، ويوم النحر يوم ينحر الإمام . أو ما سمعت يا مسروق أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يعدله بصيام ألف يوم .* 
*قال ابن حجر : " رواته موثقون إلا أن في دلهم مقالا ، والمستغرب منه العدد المذكور . وقد روى الفاكهي في كتاب مكة(83) من طريق عبد الرحمن بن يزيد بن جابر عن أبيه عن عطاء قال : صيام يوم عرفة بألف يوم . وإسناده قوي ، ومثله لا يقال بالرأي ، فإن كان عطاء تلقاه عن عائشة فهي متابعة جيدة ، ويجمع بينه وبين الخبر المشهور بأنه قصد بالألف المبالغة ، والأصل سبعمائة وشيء ، فجبر الكسر تجوزا ، والله أعلم "(84) .*
*فهذه شواهد صالحة للتقوية ، وليس الأمر كما ذكر المعترض** في قوله : " وقد ذكر لهذا الحديث شواهد قواه بها بعض أهل العلم ، وهي منكرة الأسانيد . والأسانيد المنكرة لا يعتد بها مهما كثرت وتعددت ، ولا يجوز أن يستشهد بأحاديث المجهولين ولا المتروكين ولا المتهمين " (85) .* 

*فقه الحديث* 
*دل الحديث على استحباب صوم يوم عرفة ، وهو قول عامة الفقهاء كما سيأتي تفصيله في المبحث العاشر. وظاهر الحديث يدل على أنه يستحب لكل أحد أن يصومه ؛ لكن جمهور العلماء خصوا الاستحباب بغير الحجاج ، أما الحجاج فاستحبوا لهم الفطر يوم عرفة وعدم الصيام(86) ؛ لما يلي :* 
*1- أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ثبت عنه أنه كان يوم عرفة في حجته مفطرا ، كما في حديث أم الفضل وحديث ميمونة اللذين تقدم ذكرهما . وقد شرب أمام الناس ، ليقتدوا به .* 
*قال الطبري : " إنما أفطر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بعرفة ؛ ليدل على الاختيار للحاج بمكة ، لكي لا يضعف عن الدعاء والذكر المطلوب يوم عرفة "(87) .*
*2- أن الفطر يقوي الحاج على وظيفة ذلك اليوم العظيم من الدعاء والتضرع . قال النووي : "المستحب للحاج فطر عرفة ليقوى على الدعاء ، هكذا علله الشافعي والأصحاب . قال الشافعي في المختصر : ولأن الحاج ضاح مسافر . والمراد بالضاحي البارز للشمس ؛ لأنه يناله من ذلك مشقة ينبغي أن لا يصوم معها"(88) .*
*3- أن الحجاج أو غالبهم مسافرون . قال الذهبي : " وقال عليه الصلاة والسلام : " ليس من البر أن تصوموا في السفر "(89) ، والأفضل للمسافر إفطار صوم الفرض ؛ فالنافلة أولى"(90).*
*وقد روى أبوداود في سننه(91) حديثا في النهي عن صوم يوم عرفة بعرفة قال : حدثنا سليمان بن حرب حدثنا حوشب بن عقيل عن مهدي الهجري حدثنا عكرمة قال :كنا عند أبي هريرة في بيته ، فحدثنا أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم نهى عن صوم يوم عرفة بعرفة . وقد صحح هذا الحديث ابن خزيمة فرواه في صحيحه (92) ، ولم يتعقبه بشيء . والراجح أنه حديث ضعيف ؛ لأجل مهدي الهجري ، فإنه مجهول كما قال ابن حزم ، وابن حجر(93) .*
*قال العقيلي : " لا يتابع عليه . وقد روي عن النبي عليه السلام بأسانيد جياد أنه لم يصم يوم عرفة ، ولا يصح عنه أنه نهى عن صومه ، وقد روي عنه أنه قال : " صوم يوم عرفة كفارة سنتين سنة ماضية وسنة مستقبلة "(94) .*
*وبهذا القول الذي قاله جمهور العلماء تجتمع الأدلة الواردة في هذا الباب .* 
*قال القاضي عياض : "ويجمع بينهما أن الأفضل لسائر الناس غير الحاج صومها للآثار الواردة في ذلك والأفضل للحاج فطرها ؛ لاختيار النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ذلك لنفسه ، وسنته ذلك لمن بعده" (95) .*
*وقال الذهبي : " وقد ثبت أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أفطر بعرفة ، وجاء النهي عن صوم يوم عرفة بعرفة في السنن بإسناد لا بأس به ، وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم : " ليس من البر أن تصوموا في السفر" ، والأفضل للمسافر إفطار صوم الفرض ، فالنافلة أولى . فمن صام يوم عرفة بها مع علمه بالنهي وبأن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ما صامه بها ، ولا أحد من أصحابه فيما نعلم لم يصب ، والله أعلم . ولا نقطع على الله بأن الله لا يأجره ، ولكن لم يكن صومه له مكفرا لسنتين ؛ لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إنما قال ذلك في حق المقيم لا المسافر"(96) .*
*وقد ذكر المعترض في بحثه كثيرا من الآثار الدالة على عدم صوم يوم عرفة للحجاج ، واستدل بها على عدم مشروعية صيامه لغير الحجاج أيضا ، وهذا لا يسلم له ؛ لأن المسألتين مختلفتان فلا يحمل حكم إحداهما على الأخرى كما سيأتي تفصيله في موضعه .* 
*أسباب تضعيف المعترض الحديث ، ومناقشتها* 
*ذكر المعترض اثني عشر وجها ضعف بها هذا الحديث ، وبين بعض هذه الوجوه تداخل ، ويمكن رد بعضها إلى بعض . وفي المباحث التالية ذكر تلك الوجوه أو الشبهات التي ضعف بها المعترض الحديث ومناقشتها بالتفصيل .*

*المبحث الثاني : 
رد إعلال الحديث بدعوى انقطاع سنده*
*قال المعترض في ذكر وجوه ضعف الحديث : " الوجه الأول : بأنه معلول بالانقطاع بين ابن معبد وأبي قتادة كما قال البخاري وغيره من المحدثين "(97) .*
*وقال المعترض أيضا بعد أن ذكر أن هذا الحديث حديث معلول ضعيف : " وإسناد الحديث رجاله ثقات إلا أن عبدالله بن معبد الزماني لم يصح له سماع من أبي قتادة ، فهو إسناد منقطع ضعيف . [وأبو قتادة اختلف في وفاته فقيل : مات سنة 28 هـ (98) ، وهذا هو الراجح وظاهر صنيع الحافظ البخاري رحمه الله يدل على أنه مات بعد الخمسين ، فقد ذكر أبا قتادة في فصل من مات بين الخمسين والستين وأما عبد الله بن معبد الزماني فلم يذكر له تاريخ ولادة ، ولا تاريخ وفاة على وجه الدقة واليقين إلا أن الحافظ الذهبي رحمه الله قال : مات قبل المائة . ولم يبين حجته في هذا ، وأظنه قال ذلك تخمينا وتقريبا ؛ لأني لم أجد أحدا من العلماء ذكر لعبد الله بن معبد الزماني تاريخ وفاته ، حتى الحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله لم يذكر وفاته في التقريب . وقد نص الحافظ أبو زرعة رحمه الله أن عبد الله بن معبد الزماني لم يدرك عمر . فمعاصرة عبد الله ابن معبد الزماني غير محتملة ، أو محتملة ولكن لا دليل عليها ولا نستطيع تأكيدها والقطع بتحققها ](99) ، ولذلك أعله الحافظ البخاري رحمه الله بالانقطاع " (100) .*
*أقول : الحديث المنقطع عند البخاري ومسلم وجمهور المحدثين ضعيف ؛ لفقده شرطا من شروط الحديث الصحيح ، وهو اتصال السند .*
*قال ابن أبي حاتم الرازي : " سمعت أبي وأبا زرعة يقولان : لا يحتج بالمراسيل ، ولا تقوم الحجة إلا بالأسانيد الصحاح المتصلة ، وكذا أقول أنا "(101) .*
*وفي مقدمة مسلم : "والمرسل من الروايات في أصل قولنا وقول أهل العلم بالأخبار ليس بحجة"(102) .*
*وقد ذكر المعترض أن البخاري أعل حديث أبي قتادة بالانقطاع . والواقع أن البخاري لم يصرح بانقطاع هذا السند ، وإنما نفى ثبوت سماع عبد الله بن معبد من أبي قتادة .*
*قال البخاري : " ورواه عبد الله بن معبد الزماني عن أبي قتادة عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في صوم عاشوراء ، ولم يذكر سماعا من أبي قتادة "(103) .*
*وقال البخاري أيضا : " وروى غيلان بن جرير عن عبد الله بن معبد الزماني عن أبي قتادة عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، ولا يعرف سماع عبد الله بن معبد من أبي قتادة "(104) .*
*وقال البخاري أيضا : " عبد الله بن معبد الزماني البصري عن أبي قتادة ، روى عنه حجاج بن عتاب وغيلان بن جرير وقتادة ، ولا نعرف سماعه من أبي قتادة "(105) .*
*وهذه العبارات ليس فيها ثبوت عدم السماع ، وإنما فيها نفي ثبوت السماع . وبين العبارتين فرق ؛ لأنه إذا ثبت عدم السماع فالسند منقطع عند البخاري وعند مسلم ، أما إذا لم يثبت السماع ولا عدمه ، مع المعاصرة وإمكان السماع وانتفاء التدليس فهذا السند متصل وليس منقطعا عند مسلم وأما حكمه عند البخاري ففيه ثلاثة أقوال :*
*الأول : أنه منقطع . ورجح هذا الذهبي وابن حجر (106) ، ووافقهما إبراهيم اللاحم(107) .*
*الثاني : أنه لايعد متصلا ، كما لايعد منقطعا . وهو قول أبي الحسن بن القطان (108)، ورجحه خالد بن منصور الدريس (109) .* 
*الثالث : أنه متصل . وهو قول فريقين من العلماء ،وهما :*
*الفريق الأول : من يقول بأن البخاري يشترط ثبوت اللقاء بين المتعاصرين في السند المعنعن في صحيحه فقط ، وليس في أصل الصحة ، ومن هذا الفريق ابن كثير(110) ، والبلقيني(111) ، ووافقهما عبد الفتاح أبوغدة(112) ، وهو قول الألباني ، فإنه يصف هذا الشرط بأنه شرط كمال لا شرط صحة(113) .*
*الفريق الآخر : من يقول بأن منهج البخاري لا يختلف عن منهج مسلم في عدم اشتراط ثبوت اللقاء بين المتعاصرين في السند المعنعن . وهم جماعة من المعترضين المعاصرين ، منهم عبد الكريم صباح(114) ، وأبو بكر كافي(115) ، وحاتم العوني(116)، وحمزة المليباري(117) .*
*فإذا كان في المسألة ثلاثة أقوال لأهل العلم فيستغرب من جزم المعترض بأن السند منقطع عند البخاري ، وإصراره على تضعيف الحديث بذلك ، وهو في صحيح مسلم ، مع العلم بأن القول باشتراط ثبوت اللقاء بين المتعاصرين في السند المعنعن لا يلزم منه أن الأحاديث التي لم يتوافر فيها ذلك في صحيح مسلم ضعيفة كما هو مذهب المعترض .* 
*يوضح هذا أن العلماء الذين قالوا : إن عنعنة المدلس لا تقبل ، ولابد من تصريحه بالسماع لم يعلوا أحاديث المدلسين في الصحيحين بالعنعنة ؛ لتلقي الصحيحين بالقبول ، ولاحتمال ثبوت التصريح بالسماع في طرق أخرى خارج الصحيحين . فمادامت عنعنة المدلس في الصحيحين أعطيت حكما خاصا يختلف عن حكمها العام ، فكذلك الأحاديث التي لم يثبت فيها اللقاء بين المتعاصرين في السند المعنعن في صحيح مسلم ، وليس لها متابعات أو شواهد يكون لها حكم خاص عند من يشترط ذلك في الاتصال ؛ لمنزلة صحيح مسلم وتلقي الأمة له بالقبول(118) . وقد نقل السيوطي عن ابن حجر قوله : "كل علة أعل بها حديث في أحد الصحيحين جاءت رواية المستخرج سالمة منها "(119) .*
*والحاصل أن هذا الحديث متصل الإسناد عند مسلم ومن على مذهبه ممن لا يشترط ثبوت اللقاء بين المتعاصرين في السند المعنعن ، بالضوابط التي بينها مسلم في مقدمة صحيحه(120) ، فقد كان مسلم دقيقا جدا حين حرر محل النزاع ، وأنه في رواية راو توافر فيها عدة شروط : كونه ثقة ، غير مدلس عاصر من روى عنه ، وأمكن لقاؤه والسماع منه ، ولم يثبت ذلك صريحا ، ولم يكن هناك دلالة بينة على أنه لم يلقه ، أو لم يسمع منه . وهذه شروط محكمة جدا ، تضيق دائرة الخلاف بين مسلم ومخالفه ، فإذا لم تتوافر الشروط أو بعضها فإن مسلما لا يثبت السماع ، ولا يحكم بالاتصال(121) .*
*والضوابط التي أوضحها مسلم متوافرة في رواية عبد الله بن معبد الزماني عن أبي قتادة ، فعبد الله بن معبد ثقة غير مدلس معاصر لأبي قتادة ، ولقاؤه وسماعه منه ممكن ، ولم يأت ما يفيد أنه لم يسمع منه فروايته عنه محمولة على السماع .*
*ولهذا لما ذكر ابن حزم أن بعضهم تكلم في سماع عبد الله بن معبد من أبي قتادة قال :*
*"وأما سماع عبد الله بن معبد من أبي قتادة فعبد الله ثقة ، والثقات مقبولون لا يحل رد رواياتهم بالظنون "(122) .*
*ومما يدل على معاصرة عبد الله بن معبد أبا قتادة ، أن أبا قتادة توفي سنة أربع وخمسين في قول الأكثرين وقيل : إنه توفي سنة ثمان وثلاثين . قال ابن حجر : والأول أصح وأشهر(123) . وقال عن الثاني : "وهو شاذ والأكثر على أنه مات سنة أربع وخمسين . ومما يؤيد ذلك أن البخاري ذكره في الأوسط(124) في فصل من مات بعد الخمسين إلى الستين ثم روى بإسناده إلى مروان بن الحكم قال : كان واليا على المدينة من قبل معاوية أرسل إلى أبي قتادة ليريه مواقف النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وأصحابه . وقال ابن عبد البر : روي من وجوه عن موسى بن عبد الله والشعبي أنهما قالا : صلى علي على أبي قتادة وكبر عليه سبعا قال الشعبي : وكان بدريا . ورجح هذا ابن القطان ، ولكن قال البيهقي : رواية موسى والشعبي غلط لإجماع أهل التاريخ على أن أبا قتادة بقي إلى بعد الخمسين . قلت : ولأن أحدا لم يوافق الشعبي على أنه شهد بدرا ، والظاهر أن الغلط فيه ممن دون الشعبي ، والله تعالى أعلم "(125) .*
*وقد ذكر الذهبي أن عبد الله بن معبد مات قبل المائة(126) ، فعلى هذا تكون معاصرته لأبي قتادة ظاهرة وأما ما ذكره الدريس وتبعه عليه المعترض من أن الذهبي قد يكون ذكر ذلك تخمينا وظنا فهذا لا دليل عليه . والذي يراجع تراجم شيوخ عبد الله بن معبد وأقرانه وتلاميذه يجد أن التاريخ الذي ذكره الذهبي ليس ببعيد* 
*وقد ذكر أبو حاتم الرازي أن عبد الله بن معبد الزماني روى عن عمر ، وأبي قتادة , وأبي هريرة ، وعبد الله بن عتبة ، ثم ذكر ابن أبي حاتم بعد هذا أن أبا زرعة سئل عن عبد الله بن معبد ، فقال : "لم يدرك عمر"(127) فهو لم يستثن سوى روايته عن عمر ، ولم يتعقب روايته عن أبي قتادة وأبي هريرة بشيء ، فلو كان إدراكه أبا قتادة غير ممكن لبينه غالبا كما بين ذلك في روايته عن عمر .* 
*وقد ذكر أبو حاتم كما سبق أن عبد الله بن معبد روى عن أبي هريرة . ولم يتكلم أحد في سماعه منه . وروى البخاري في التاريخ الكبير (128) حديثا من رواية عبد الله بن معبد الزماني عن أبي هريرة ، ولم يتعقبه بشيء يتعلق بسماع عبد الله بن معبد من أبي هريرة . وأبو هريرة توفي سنة سبع وخمسين على المعتمد كما ذكر ابن حجر(129) ، فعلى هذا يكون سماع عبد الله بن معبد من أبي قتادة ممكنا ؛ لتقارب وفاتي أبي قتادة وأبي هريرة .* 
*وأما قول المعترض : "وقول أبي زرعة : لم يدرك عمر ، يتبين من ذلك بأن عبد الله بن معبد يرسل ، ولذلك أرسل عن أبي قتادة كما ذكر أهل العلم ، ثم أحال المعترض على الجرح والتعديل لابن أبي حاتم الرازي 5/173" (130) .*
*فالجواب أنني راجعت الموضع المحال عليه وغيره من مظان المسألة في هذا الكتاب وغيره فلم أجد أحدا من أهل العلم صرح بأن عبد الله بن معبد أرسل عن أبي قتادة ، وإنما يذكرون ما ذكره البخاري من عدم ذكر عبد الله بن معبد سماعه من أبي قتادة .*
*وأما روايته عن عمر التي استدل بها المعترض على أنه يرسل فهي من تصرف الرواة ؛ لأنه لم يرو عن عمر حديثا مستقلا ، وإنما روى عن أبي قتادة هذا الحديث في الصيام ، وفيه ذكر عمر رضي الله عنه فبعض الرواة جعل الحديث من رواية عبد الله بن معبد عن عمر مباشرة .*
*وقد سئل الدارقطني عن حديث أبي قتادة عن عمر عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في فضل صوم يوم عاشوراء ويوم عرفة فقال : "هو حديث يرويه أبو هلال الراسبي محمد بن سليم عن غيلان بن جرير عن عبد الله بن معبد الزماني عن أبي قتادة الأنصاري عن عمر عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم . وغير أبي هلال يرويه عن غيلان بن جرير عن عبد الله بن معبد عن أبي قتادة أن عمر سأل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فيكون من مسند أبي قتادة عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، كذلك قال شعبة وأبان العطار ، وهو الصحيح "(131) .*
*وقال الدارقطني في موضع آخر : " والصحيح عن أبي قتادة أنه سمع رجلا سأل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عن الصيام فقال عمر بن الخطاب : يا رسول الله ، كيف من يصوم الدهر ؟ "(132) .*
*فرواية عبدالله بن معبد عن عمر ليست حديثا مستقلا ، وإنما هي وجه من وجوه الاختلاف في رواية حديث أبي قتادة ، وهو وجه مرجوح ، فعلى هذا لا يصح الاستدلال على أن عبدالله بن معبد يرسل فيبنى على هذا أن يتوقف في روايته عن أبي قتادة لاحتمال أن يكون أرسل عنه كما أرسل عن عمر .* 
*وبعد أن تبين أن هذا الحديث متصل الإسناد عند مسلم ومن على مذهبه ممن لا يشترط ثبوت اللقاء بين المتعاصرين في السند المعنعن يحسن التنبيه على أن مذهب مسلم في هذه المسألة ليس قولا شاذا ولا رأيا مهجورا ، وإنما هو مذهب صحيح له وجاهته وقوته ، وقد قال به كثير من العلماء ، بل نقل مسلم إجماع المحدثين عليه ، وشنع على من يخالفه فيشترط ثبوت اللقاء فقال :* 
*"وهذا القول - يرحمك الله - في الطعن في الأسانيد قول مخترع مستحدث غير مسبوق صاحبه إليه ، ولا مساعد له من أهل العلم عليه . وذلك أن القول الشائع المتفق عليه بين أهل العلم بالأخبار والروايات قديما وحديثا أن كل رجل ثقة روى عن مثله حديثا وجائز ممكن له لقاؤه والسماع منه لكونهما جميعا كانا في عصر واحد وإن لم يأت في خبر قط أنهما اجتمعا ولا تشافها بكلام فالرواية ثابتة والحجة بها لازمة إلا أن يكون هناك دلالة بينة أن هذا الراوي لم يلق من روى عنه أو لم يسمع منه شيئا . فأما والأمر مبهم على الإمكان الذي فسرنا فالرواية على السماع أبدا حتى تكون الدلالة التي بينا . إلى أن قال : وكان هذا القول الذي أحدثه القائل الذي حكيناه في توهين الحديث بالعلة التي وصف أقل من أن يعرج عليه ويثار ذكره ؛ إذ كان قولا محدثا وكلاما خلفا لم يقله أحد من أهل العلم سلف ، ويستنكره من بعدهم خلف ، فلا حاجة بنا في رده بأكثر مما شرحنا ؛ إذ كان قدر المقالة وقائلها القدر الذي وصفناه ، والله المستعان على دفع ما خالف مذهب العلماء ، وعليه التكلان"(133) .*
*قال ابن رجب : " وكثير من العلماء المتأخرين على ما قاله مسلم رحمه الله من أن إمكان اللقي كاف في الاتصال من الثقة غير المدلس ، وهو ظاهر كلام ابن حبان وغيره "(134) .*
*وقد ذكر خالد الدريس في كتابه في هذه المسألة جمعا من العلماء ممن هو على مذهب مسلم ، وهم : ابن حبان ، والحاكم ، وابن حزم ، وابن القطان الفاسي ، وابن دقيق العيد ، وابن تيمية ، وابن جماعة والمزي ، والطيبي ، وابن التركماني ، وابن كثير ، والصنعاني ، وشبير العثماني ، وأحمد شاكر ، وعبد الرحمن المعلمي ، وعبد الفتاح أبوغدة ، والألباني ، ثم نبه الدريس على أن جل المشتغلين بالحديث في هذا العصر ممن لهم تصانيف متداولة على مذهب مسلم(135) .*
*وذكر الألباني أن ممن رجح مذهب مسلم في الاكتفاء بالمعاصرة مع إمكان اللقاء النووي والطيبي والعلائي والذهبي وابن كثير وابن الملقن وابن حجر والصنعاني ثم قال عنهم : " وأكدوا ذلك عمليا في تصحيحهم للأحاديث المروية بأسانيد لا يمكن التحقق من ثبوت التلاقي بين الرواة في كل الطبقات ، هذا يكاد يكون مستحيلا ، يعرف ذلك من مارس فن التخريج ، ولم يكن من أهل الأهواء"(136) .*
*وقد استدل مسلم على صحة مذهبه بأمور ذكرها في مقدمة صحيحه ، وزاد عليها موافقوه أدلة أخرى ، ليس هذا محل ذكرها(137) .*
*وذكر عبد الفتاح أبوغدة ومسفر الدميني أن العلماء تلقوا صحيح مسلم بالقبول وحكموا لأحاديثه بالصحة مع معرفتهم بشرطه بالعنعنة ، فإذا كانت أحاديثه صحيحة لزم أن يكون الشرط الذي بنى عليه كتابه صحيحا هو الآخر(138) .* 
*وقد نبه الألباني على أن أهل الأهواء وأعداء السنة قد يتخذون اشتراط اللقاء سلما للطعن في الأحاديث الصحيحة ، حتى ما كان منها متفقا عليه بين الشيخين وغيرهما ، وبخاصة إذا كان هناك قيل بعدم السماع من الراوي عن المروي عنه . قال : "ولذلك فإنه يجب تبني قول جماهير العلماء بالاكتفاء بالمعاصرة من باب سد الذريعة أيضا الذي هو من القواعد الهامة في الشريعة" . ثم ذكر أمثلة عصرية ضعفت فيها أحاديث في الصحيح بهذه الحجة(139).* 
*وبعد هذا يحسن التنبيه على قول المعترض رادا على من انتقده بأن الحديث الذي ضعفه لم ينتقده الدارقطني ولا غيره ممن تعقبوا الصحيحين : " من المعلوم بأن العالم يجتهد على حسب وسعه في بيان العلم من نقد وغيره ، لكن لا بد أن يخفى عليه بعض العلم ، وذلك من طبيعة البشر . ولذلك فات الحافظ الدارقطني وغيره بعض الأحاديث التي انتقدت على مسلم في صحيحه ، منها حديث صوم يوم عرفة ... والأئمة حينما استثنوا ما انتقده الحفاظ لم يقصدوا بالحفاظ الدارقطني وابن عمار بل قصدوا* 
*كل من يصح أن يطلق عليه أنه من الحفاظ "(140) .*
*والجواب أن عدم انتقاد الدارقطني وغيره هذا الحديث على مسلم ليس لأنه فاتهم وغفلوا عنه ؛ وإنما لأنه ليس له علة يعلونه بها ، كما تبين فيما سبق . وأما عدم ثبوت سماع عبدالله بن معبد من أبي قتادة فليست علة عند مسلم ومن على مذهبه ممن لا يشترط ثبوت اللقاء بين المتعاصرين في السند المعنعن .*
*قال المزي : "قال البخاري : لا يعرف لجابان سماع من عبد الله ، ولا لسالم من جابان ، ولا لنبيط . ثم قال المزي منتقدا : وهذه طريقة قد سلكها البخاري في مواضع كثيرة ، وعلل بها كثيرا من الأحاديث الصحيحة وليست هذه علة قادحة . وقد أحسن مسلم وأجاد في الرد على من ذهب هذا المذهب في مقدمة كتابه بما فيه كفاية " (141) . وبمثل هذا أجاب شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية في موضع آخر(142) .*
*ولهذا لم ينتقد الدارقطني وغيره مسلما في إخراجه هذا الحديث وأمثاله مماهو على شرطه في الاكتفاء بإمكان اللقاء بين المتعاصرين في السند المعنعن بضوابطه ، وعدم اشتراط ثبوت اللقاء في صحة السند ؛ إذ لا وجه لانتقاده في تصحيح أحاديث ينطبق عليها شرطه الذي نافح عنه واجتهد في إثبات صحته في مقدمة صحيحه إن كان سبب انتقادها هو هذا الشرط . وإنما يصح انتقاد مسلم إذا خرج أحاديث لها علة ، يسلم مسلم نفسه بأنها علة ، وهذا ما فعله الدارقطني في غالب انتقاداته . ولم ينتقد الدارقطني مسلما في سند معنعن لم يثبت فيه لقاء المعنعِن بمن عنعن عنه إلا إذا كانت هناك قرينة تدل على عدم سماعه . ومسلم يعمل بتلك القرائن ، ولا ينازع فيها ، وقد بين ذلك في مقدمة صحيحه بقوله : "إلا أن يكون هناك دلالة بينة أن هذا الراوي لم يلق من روى عنه أو لم يسمع منه شيئا . فأما والأمر مبهم على الإمكان الذي فسرنا فالرواية على السماع أبدا حتى تكون الدلالة التي بينا"(143) . وبتأمل الأحاديث التي انتقدها الدارقطني على مسلم فيما يتعلق بهذه المسألة يظهر أن الدراقطني كان يعتمد في نقده ذلك على القرينة(144) .*

*المبحث الثالث : 
رد إعلال الحديث بدعوى ركاكة ألفاظه*
*قال المعترض في وجوه ضعف الحديث : " الوجه الثاني بأنه معلول بركاكة الألفاظ التي يجزم بأنها ليست من ألفاظ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم الذي أتي(145) فصاحة الألفاظ وحسنها " (146) .*
*وقال المعترض أيضا : " وفي هذا الحديث أيضا من الألفاظ الركيكة والمضطربة التي يجزم بأنها ليست من ألفاظ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم الذي أوتي جوامع الكلم وحسن الألفاظ ، فتذكر هذه السؤالات بهذه الطريقة ، والنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يجيب عليها ويتردد فيها ، ويتردد عن الصوم كلفظ " فسئل عن صيام الدهر ، فقال : " لا صام ولا أفطر" أو " ما صام وما أفطر " قال : فسئل عن صوم يومين وإفطار يوم ، قال : " ومن يطيق ذلك ؟! " قال : وسئل عن صوم يوم وإفطار يومين ، قال : " ليت أن الله قوانا لذلك " . قال المعترض : والنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قواه الله تعالى على الصوم كما ثبت ذلك عنه في الأحاديث الصحيحة على ذلك وحتى الوصال ، وهذا يرجح شذوذ هذه الألفاظ "(147) .*
*فالمعترض يزعم أن هذا الحديث الصحيح الذي رواه مسلم في صحيحه ركيك الألفاظ ويجزم بأنها ليست ألفاظ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم . يقول هذا وكتابه مليء بالأخطاء النحوية والإملائية والإنشائية على نحو ينفر القارىء ويزعجه(148) ، فهل يستطيع باحث على هذه الحال أن يحكم على حديث بركاكة ألفاظه ؟! فكيف إذا حكم على حديث في صحيح مسلم بركاكة ألفاظه وجزم بأنها ليست ألفاظ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وضعف الحديث بذلك ، فهل يقبل حكمه ، وهو لم يسبقه إلى القول به أحد من العلماء(149) ؟ ! .* 
*قال السخاوي : "اتفقوا على الرجوع في كل فن إلى أهله . ومن تعاطى تحرير فن غير فنه فهو متعني(150) ، فالله تعالى بلطيف عنايته أقام لعلم الحديث رجالا نقادا تفرغوا له وأفنوا أعمارهم في تحصيله والبحث عن غوامضه وعلله ورجاله ومعرفة مراتبهم في القوة واللين ، فتقليدهم والمشي وراءهم وإمعان النظر في تواليفهم وكثرة مجالسة حفاظ الوقت مع الفهم وجودة التصور ومداومة الاشتغال وملازمة التقوى والتواضع يوجب لك إن شاء الله معرفة السنن النبوية ولا قوة إلا بالله"(151).*
*وقال ابن حزم : "لا آفة على العلوم وأهلها أضر من الدخلاء فيها ، وهم من غير أهلها ، فإنهم يجهلون ويظنون أنهم يعلمون ، ويفسدون ويقدرون أنهم يصلحون " (152) .*
*وقد استغرب المعترض تردد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في الجواب حين سئل عن صيام الدهر ، فقال : " لا صام ولا أفطر " أو " ما صام وما أفطر " ، فظن المعترض أن الشك من النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وأنه قال ذلك كله ، وهذا غير صحيح ، فهذا الشك من الراوي لا من النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فقد شك أي اللفظين قاله النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم مع أن المعنى واحد لكنها أمانة الرواية . وهذا صريح في رواية مسلم الأولى ففيها قول عمر : يا رسول الله ، كيف بمن يصوم الدهر كله؟ قال : " لا صام ولا أفطر " ، أو قال : " لم يصم ولم يفطر " .*
*وأما استغراب المعترض من قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم :" ليت أن الله قوانا لذلك " ، والنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قد قواه الله تعالى على الصوم والوصال فيه ، فقد أجاب العلماء عن ذلك قديما .* 
*قال القاضي عياض في قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم :" وددت أني طوقت ذلك " : " قيل : وجهه في حق غيره لا لعجز نفسه ؛ فقد كان صلى الله عليه وسلم يواصل ، ويقول :" إني أبيت يطعمني ربي ويسقيني " ، لكن قال هذا لما يلزمه من حقوق نسائه ، أو يكون هذا التمني لغيره من أمته" .* 
*قال النووي : "ويؤيد هذا التأويل قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم في الرواية الثانية : " ليت أن الله قوانا لذلك " أو يقال : إنما قاله لحقوق نسائه وغيرهن من المسلمين المتعلقين به والقاصدين إليه"(153) .*
*وقال القرطبي : " قوله "ليت أن الله قوانا لذلك" يشكل مع وصاله ، وقوله "إني أبيت أطعم وأسقى" ويرتفع الإشكال بأن هذا كان منه صلى الله عليه وسلم في أوقات مختلفة ، ففي وقت يواصل الأيام بحكم القوة الإلهية وفي آخر يضعف فيقول هذا بحكم الطباع البشرية . ويمكن أن يقال : تمنى ذلك دائما ، بحيث لا يخل بحق من الحقوق التي يخل بها من أدام صومه من القيام بحقوق الزوجات ، واستبقاء القوة على الجهاد ، وأعمال الطاعات " (154) .*
*ويؤيد الوجه الأول الذي ذكره القرطبي حديث عائشة رضي الله عنها : كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يصوم حتى نقول : لا يفطر ، ويفطر حتى نقول : لا يصوم . متفق عليه(155) .*
*ويمكن أن يقال : إن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال ذلك تواضعا . ولهذا نظائر كثيرة ، كحديث أنس رضي الله عنه قال : جاء رجل إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فقال : يا خير البرية ! . فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم " ذاك إبراهيم عليه السلام " رواه مسلم(156) . قال النووي : "قال العلماء : إنما قال صلى الله عليه وسلم هذا تواضعا واحتراما لإبراهيم صلى الله عليه وسلم لخلته وأبوته وإلا فنبينا صلى الله عليه وسلم أفضل"(157) . وكحديث أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : " نحن أحق بالشك من إبراهيم ؛ إذ قال {رب أرني كيف تحيي الموتى قال أو لم تؤمن قال بلى ولكن ليطمئن قلبي }(158) ويرحم الله لوطا لقد كان يأوي إلى ركن شديد ، ولو لبثت في السجن طول ما لبث يوسف لأجبت الداعي " متفق عليه(159) . قال النووي : "وإنما رجح إبراهيمَ على نفسه صلى الله عليه وسلم تواضعا وأدبا . وقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عن نفسه ما قاله تواضعا وإيثارا للإبلاغ في بيان كمال فضيلة يوسف صلى الله عليه وسلم "(160). وكحديث أبي موسى الأشعري رضي الله عنه عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه كان يدعو بهذا الدعاء : " اللهم اغفر لي خطيئتي وجهلي وإسرافي في أمري وما أنت أعلم به مني اللهم اغفر لي جدي وهزلي وخطئي وعمدي وكل ذلك عندي " متفق عليه(161) .*
*قال النووي : "قوله "وكل ذلك عندي" أي : أنا متصف بهذه الأشياء اغفرها لي . قيل قاله تواضعا وعد على نفسه فوات الكمال ذنوبا . وقيل : أراد ما كان عن سهو . وقيل ما كان قبل النبوة . وعلى كل حال فهو صلى الله عليه وسلم مغفور له ما تقدم من ذنبه وما تأخر ، فدعا بهذا وغيره تواضعا ؛ لأن الدعاء عبادة"(162) .*
*ولو سلمنا للمعترض بأن ألفاظ الحديث فيها ركاكة فهذا لا يكفي للجزم بعدم ثبوت الحديث عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لاحتمال أن يكون قد روي بالمعنى . قال ابن حجر :" أما ركاكة اللفظ فقط فلا تدل على ذلك[يعني الوضع] لاحتمال أن يكون رواه بالمعنى فغير ألفاظه بغير فصحيح . نعم إن صرح بأنه من لفظ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فكاذب "(163) .*
*وأنبه هنا على ما نبهت عليه في المقدمة من أن استعمال المعترض لمقياس الركاكة الذي يذكره العلماء في القرائن التي يعرف بها أن الحديث موضوع(164) يدل على أن المعترض يعتقد أن حديث أبي قتادة موضوع لا ضعيف فحسب ، مما يعني أن صحيح مسلم فيه أحاديث موضوعة !* 

*المبحث الرابع : 
رد إعلال الحديث بدعوى اضطراب متنه*
*قال المعترض في وجوه ضعف الحديث : " الوجه الثالث : بأنه معلول باضطراب متنه كما قال الحافظ الدارقطني وغيره من المحدثين"(165) .* 
*وقال المعترض أيضا : "ولعل أيضا نذكر ألفاظ الحديث واضطرابها ليتبين ضعف الحديث أيضا بهذه العلة كذلك "(166) . ثم ذكر أن في بعض ألفاظ الحديث أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم سأله رجل فأجاب ، وفي بعضها ذكر الحديث مباشرة بدون ذكر السؤال ، وأشار إلى أنه أحيانا يروى مطولا ، وأحيانا يروى مختصرا فجعل ذلك اضطرابا في المتن(167) .*
*والجواب أنني لم أجد أحدا من المحدثين لا الدراقطني ولا غيره ذكر أن الحديث مضطرب المتن ، ولم يذكر المعترض معتمده في ذلك .* 
*ثم إن ما ذكره المعترض لا يعد اضطرابا ، وإلا لحكم على كثير من أحاديث الصحيحين بالاضطراب ، فكل من يقرأ في الصحيحين يجد كثيرا من الأحاديث لها عدة ألفاظ يرويها صاحب الصحيح ، ويكون بين بعض روايات الحديث الواحد تفاوت في الطول والاختصار . وهذا عبد الحق الإشبيلي يشرح خطة عمله في الجمع بين الصحيحين فيقول : "وما كتبت من حديث كامل لمسلم ثم أخذت زيادة زادها في تكرار الأسانيد أو لخصتها من حديث تكرر ، أو كان حديثا مختلف الألفاظ قلت : وفي رواية كذا ، وفي طريق آخر كذا ، أو في لفظ آخر كذا ، هذا إذا كان عن ذلك عن صاحب واحد ، وإن كانت الطرق إليه مختلفة .... وما تفرد به مسلم أيضا من حديث بينته ، ونبهت عليه بعد استقصائه ، وإخراج ما كان كثير الاختلاف من ألفاظه ، حتى يتبين ما زاده كل واحد منهما على صاحبه ، وما انفرد به دونه . إلى أن قال : وإذا اختلفت ألفاظ حديث البخاري مع حديث مسلم اختلافا كثيرا ، وخفت أن يستقرأ منه حكم أثبته ، ولم أبين مابينهما من الاختلاف ؛ إذ ذلك يستبين لقارئه والناظر فيه . وربما بينته في بعض المواضع . وإن كان حديث فيه زيادات كثيرة ، وكان كتبه بجملته أسهل من استخراجها وأبين لقارئها كتبته . وإن كان أيضا أغرب ألفاظا أو أحسن مساقا ، ربما كتبته وبينت الوجه الذي كتبته له"(168).* 
*وهذا صالح الشامي يقول في خطة عمله في الجامع بين الصحيحين : "وإن كان لديه (يعني البخاري) أكثر من رواية وبألفاظ مختلفة فإني أختار الرواية الأعم والأشمل ، وأكتفي بها إن كان نصها يستوعب نصوص بقية الروايات ، وإن لم تكن كذلك فإني أضعها ، وأشير إلى الفروق والزيادات في الروايات الأخرى . وإن كان الخلاف كبيرا بينها فإني أذكرها جميعا"(169) .*
*وقد ذكر ابن حجر أن أكثر العلماء على جواز الرواية بالمعنى ، وجواز اختصار الحديث بضوابط معروفة في مظانها (170) .* 
*وأما الاضطراب في المتن فيكون إذا روي الحديث بألفاظ مختلفة ، بينها تعارض أو تناقض فإذا لم يمكن الجمع ولا الترجيح حكم على الحديث بأنه مضطرب في متنه .* 
*قال العراقي : " ومثال الاضطراب في المتن حديث فاطمة بنت قيس ، قالت : سألت ، أو سئل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عن الزكاة ، فقال : " إن في المال لحقا سوى الزكاة " . فهذا حديث قد اضطرب لفظه ومعناه ، فرواه الترمذي(171) هكذا من رواية شريك عن أبي حمزة عن الشعبي عن فاطمة . ورواه ابن ماجه(172) من هذا الوجه بلفظ :"ليس في المال حق سوى الزكاة " فهذا اضطراب لا يحتمل التأويل "(173) .*
*ومثل بعضهم لمضطرب المتن بحديث القلتين ؛ إذ روي بلفظ " إذا كان الماء قلتين لم يحمل الخبث " ، وبلفظ " قلتين أو ثلاثا " ، وبلفظ " أربعين قلة " ، فحكم عليه بعضهم باضطراب المتن لاختلاف هذه الألفاظ وتعارضها على وجه لا يمكن معه الجمع . لكن أجيب بأن تلك الروايات ليست على درجة واحدة من القوة وإنما الرواية الراجحة هي باللفظ الأول(174) .*
*والمقصود أن ما عده المعترض اضطرابا في متن الحديث لا ينطبق عليه مفهوم الاضطراب في المتن ، المعروف عند أهل العلم ، وإنما هو ناتج عن تصرف الرواة ، فبعضهم يرويه مختصرا ، وبعضهم يرويه مطولا ، وبعضهم يرويه بالمعنى ، وليس بين ذلك كله تناقض أو تعارض .* 
*وهذا جائز في الرواية عند جماهير أهل العلم ، ولا يقدح في صحة الحديث .*
*واستدل المعترض على اضطراب متن الحديث بقوله : " وفي رواية لمسلم في صحيحه :* 
*" وسئل عن صوم يوم الاثنين والخميس " . قال : وهذه اللفظة "والخميس" وهم ، وهي غير محفوظة"(175) . وقال المعترض أيضا : " وهذا يدل على أن الحديث فيه ألفاظ شاذة كذلك "(176) .*
*والجواب أن وجود كلمة غير محفوظة في بعض طرق الحديث لا يعل أصل الحديث كما هو مقرر في علوم الحديث ، وكما تقدم توضيحه قريبا . ومسلم لم يرو تلك اللفظة كما ذكر المعترض ، وإنما نبه على أنها وهم فقال بعد أن روى الحديث من غير تلك اللفظة : " وفي هذا الحديث من رواية شعبة قال : وسئل عن صوم يوم الاثنين والخميس ، فسكتنا عن ذكر الخميس ؛ لما نراه وهما"(177) .* 

*المبحث الخامس : 
رد إعلال الحديث بدعوى اضطراب إسناده*
*قال المعترض في وجوه ضعف الحديث : " الوجه الرابع بأنه معلول باضطراب إسناده كما قال الحافظ الدارقطني وغيره من المحدثين "(178) .* 
*وقال المعترض أيضا : "فالحديث كذلك فيه اضطراب في الإسناد ذكره الحافظ الدارقطني وغيره من الحفاظ"(179) . فقد سئل الدارقطني عن هذا الحديث ، فقال :* 
*"يرويه غيلان بن جرير عن عبد الله بن معبد الزماني ، واختلف عنه فرواه قتادة ، واختلف عنه ، فقال سعيد بن أبي عروبة وحماد بن سلمة ، وقيل عن شعبة عن قتادة عن غيلان عن عبد الله بن معبد عن أبي قتادة . ورواه منصور بن زاذان والحكم بن هشام عن قتادة عن عبد الله بن معبد عن أبي قتادة ، لم يذكر بينهما غيلان . وقيل : عن الحكم عن أيوب عن عبد الله بن معبد ، ولا يصح ذكر أيوب فيه ورواه شعبة ابن الحجاج ومهدي بن ميمون وأبان العطار وأبو هلال الراسبي وحماد بن زيد عن غيلان عن عبد الله بن معبد عن أبي قتادة إلا أن أبا هلال من بينهم جعله عن أبي قتادة عن عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه . والصحيح عن أبي قتادة أنه سمع رجلا سأل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عن الصيام فقال عمر بن الخطاب : يا رسول الله ، كيف من يصوم الدهر ؟ .* 
*ورواه حجاج بن الحجاج عن غيلان واختلف عنه ، فرواه إبراهيم بن طهمان عن حجاج عن غيلان عن عبد الله بن معبد عن أبي قتادة . وخالفه هارون بن مسلم العجلي - وكان ضعيفا - رواه عن حجاج عن غيلان عن عبد الله بن معبد عن عبد الله بن أبي قتادة ، ووهم في ذكر عبد الله بن أبي قتادة . والصواب قول قتادة وشعبة ومن وافقهما"(180) .*
*وقال في موضع آخر : "هو حديث يرويه أبو هلال الراسبي محمد بن سليم عن غيلان بن جرير عن عبد الله بن معبد الزماني عن أبي قتادة الأنصاري عن عمر عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم . وغير أبي هلال يرويه عن غيلان بن جرير عن عبد الله بن معبد عن أبي قتادة أن عمر سأل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم .كذلك قال شعبة وأبان العطار ، وهو الصحيح"(181) .*
*والجواب عما ادعاه المعترض من اضطراب إسناد هذا الحديث أن الاضطراب لا يكون مؤثرا إلا إذا تساوت وجوه الاضطراب .*
*قال ابن الصلاح : "المضطرب من الحديث هو الذي تختلف الرواية فيه ، فيرويه بعضهم على وجه ، وبعضهم على وجه آخر مخالف له . وإنما نسميه مضطربا إذا تساوت الروايتان ، أما إذا ترجحت إحداهما بحيث لا تقاومها الأخرى ، بأن يكون راويها أحفظ ، أو أكثر صحبة للمروي عنه ، أو غير ذلك من وجوه الترجيحات المعتمدة ؛ فالحكم للراجحة ، ولا يطلق عليه حينئذ وصف المضطرب ، ولا له حكمه"(182) .*
*وقال ابن حجر : " الاختلاف على الحفاظ في الحديث لا يوجب أن يكون مضطربا إلا بشرطين : أحدهما استواء وجوه الاختلاف ، فمتى رجح أحد الأقوال قدم ولا يعل الصحيح بالمرجوح . ثانيهما مع الاستواء أن يتعذر الجمع على قواعد المحدثين ، ويغلب على الظن أن ذلك الحافظ لم يضبط ذلك الحديث بعينه فحينئذ يحكم على تلك الرواية وحدها بالاضطراب ، ويتوقف عن الحكم بصحة ذلك الحديث لذلك"(183)* 
*والدراقطني حين ذكر وجوه الاختلاف في إسناد هذا الحديث لم يحكم عليه بالاضطراب ، وإنما رجح أحد الوجوه فقال : "والصواب قول قتادة وشعبة ومن وافقهما . وفي الموضع الآخر قال : كذلك قال شعبة وأبان العطار ، وهو الصحيح " ، فعلى هذا لا يكون الحديث مضطربا .*
*وحين سئل عن طريق أخرى لهذا الحديث ، وهي طريق حرملة بن إياس الشيباني عن أبي قتادة عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ذكر وجوه اختلاف الرواة في هذه الطريق وأطال حتى بلغ نحو ثلاث صفحات ثم قال : "هو مضطرب لا أحكم فيه بشيء"(184) ، فهو هنا يريد هذه الطريق بعينها طريق حرملة ، لا أصل الحديث فقد سبق أن ذكر الراجح فيه . ووقوع اضطراب في إحدى طرق الحديث لا يعني الحكم على بقية طرقه بالاضطراب .* 
*قال ابن الجوزي : "اضطراب بعض الرواة لا يؤثر في ضبط غيره ، ثم استشهد ابن الجوزي بأن الأثرم ذكر للإمام أحمد أن الرواة اضطربوا في حديث ثوبان في وضوء النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من القيء ، فقال الإمام أحمد : حسين المعلم يجوده"(185) .*

*ومع أن الدراقطني حكم على طريق حرملة بالاضطراب إلا أنه عاد فاستكمل ذكر وجوه الاختلاف في هذه الطريق ثم قال : "وأحسنها إسنادا قول من قال : عن أبي الخليل عن حرملة بن إياس عن أبي قتادة"(186)* 
*وقد استدل المعترض على اضطراب سند هذا الحديث بأن أبا حاتم الرازي ذكر حديثا رواه قبيصة عن الثوري عن منصور عن مجاهد عن حرملة بن إياس عن أبي الخليل عن مولى أبي قتادة عن أبي قتادة عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في صوم يوم عاشوراء أنه كفارة سنة ، فقال أبوحاتم : "هذا خطأ ، إنما هو : منصور عن أبي الخليل عن حرملة بن إياس " (187) .*
*والجواب أن هذا لا يدل على اضطراب الحديث ، فقد بين أبو حاتم الخطأ والصواب في رواية هذه الطريق ، فيعتمد الصواب ويترك الخطأ .*
*واستدل المعترض أيضا على اضطراب سند هذا الحديث بأن أبا زرعة الرازي سئل عن حديث اختلف فيه سليمان بن حرب وشيبان بن فروخ ، فروى سليمان بن حرب عن أبي هلال عن غيلان بن جرير عن عبد الله بن معبد الزماني عن أبي قتادة أن عمر سأل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عن صوم يوم الاثنين ، فقال :* 
*" ذاك يوم ولدت فيه ، ويوم أنزلت علي النبوة " . ورواه شيبان فقال : عن أبي هلال عن غيلان عن عبد الله بن معبد عن عمر بن الخطاب ، فقال أبو زرعة : "حديث سليمان أصح"(188) .*
*والجواب أن أبا زرعة رجح أحد الوجهين ، فلا يكون مع هذا اضطراب كما سبق توضيحه.*

*المبحث السادس : 
رد إعلال الحديث بدعوى مخالفته كون يوم عرفة عيدا فلا يصام*
*قال المعترض في وجوه ضعف الحديث : " الوجه الخامس بأنه معلول بالضعف ؛ لأن يوم عرفة يعتبر عيدا من أعياد المسلمين فلا يصومه العبد كما بين أهل العلم "(189) .*
*واستدل على ذلك بحديث موسى بن عُلَي بن رباح عن أبيه أنه سمع عقبة بن عامر رضي الله عنه يقول : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم " يوم عرفة ويوم النحر وأيام التشريق عيدنا أهلَ الإسلام ، وهي أيام أكل وشرب " رواه أبو داود(190) ، والترمذي ، وقال : حسن صحيح (191) .*
*قال المعترض : " فالحديث يدل على أن هذه الأيام الخمسة - بما فيها يوم عرفة - أيام أكل وشرب للحاج ولغير الحاج " (192) .*
*والجواب من ثلاثة أوجه :*
*الوجه الأول : أنه لا يصح الاستدلال بهذا الحديث على عدم مشروعية صيام يوم عرفة ؛ لأن ذكر "يوم عرفة" في هذا الحديث غير محفوظ .*
*قال الأثرم تلميذ الإمام أحمد : "وأما حديث عقبة بن عامر فإنه حديث تفرد به موسى بن عُلي . وروى الناس هذا الحديث من وجوه كثيرة ، فلم يدخلوا فيه "صوم عرفة" غيره . فالأحاديث إذا تظاهرت فكثرت كانت أثبت من الواحد الشاذ " (193) .* 
*وقال ابن عبد البر : "هذا حديث انفرد به موسى بن علي عن أبيه ، وما انفرد به فليس بالقوي . وذكر يوم عرفة في هذا الحديث غير محفوظ ، وإنما المحفوظ عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من وجوه " يوم الفطر ، ويوم النحر ، وأيام التشريق أيام أكل وشرب "(194) .*

*وقال ابن عبد البر أيضا : "هذا حديث في جمع يوم عرفة مع أيام التشريق في النهي عن صيامها لا يأتي إلا بهذا الإسناد"(195) .*
*وقال ابن عبد البر أيضا : "لا يوجد ذكر يوم عرفة في غير هذا الحديث"(196) .*
*وهذا قول جمع من العلماء المصنفين في علوم الحديث ، فإنهم حين يتكلمون عن الحديث الشاذ يذكرون هذا الحديث مثالا على الشذوذ في المتن ، ومنهم الزركشي (197) والسخاوي(198) ، وزكريا الأنصاري(199) ، وعلي القاري(200) .*
*قال السخاوي : "ومثاله في المتن زيادة "يوم عرفة" في حديث " أيام التشريق أيام أكل وشرب" ؛ فإن الحديث من جميع طرقه بدونها ، وإنما جاء بها موسى بن علي بن رباح عن أبيه عن عقبة بن عامر كما أشار إليه ابن عبد البر"(201) .*
*وقد روى حديث " أيام التشريق أيام أكل وشرب " جمع من الصحابة ، منهم نبيشة ، وكعب بن مالك ، وعقبة بن عامر ، وبشر بن سحيم ، وأبو هريرة ، وعبد الله بن حذافة ، وعلي بن أبي طالب ، وقد خرجها جماعة مع كثرة طرقها كما قال المنذري(202) .* 
*وعد السيوطي هذا الحديث في الأحاديث المتواترة ، وذكر ستة عشر صحابيا ممن رواه(203) ، ولم يذكر في هذه الأحاديث "يوم عرفة" مع أيام التشريق إلا ما وقع في رواية موسى بن علي بن رباح عن أبيه عن عقبة ابن عامر .*
*ويؤيد شذوذ هذه اللفظة من حيث المعنى أمران :*
*1- أن الأيام التي يصدق وصفها بأنها أيام أكل هي أيام التشريق ، وليس يوم عرفة ؛ فإن الأكل هنا مرتبط بالهدايا والضحايا التي لا تذبح إلا في يوم النحر وأيام التشريق ، ولاتذبح يوم عرفة .*
*2- ماذكره علي القاري من أن كراهة صوم يوم عرفة تنزيهية بالاتفاق ، والصوم أيام التشريق حرام بالإجماع ، فلامناسبة لذكره معها(204) .*
*الوجه الثاني : أن وصف يوم عرفة بأنه عيد لا يدل على عدم مشروعية صيام يوم عرفة لغير الحجاج ؛ لأن المقصود به أن عرفة عيد لأهل عرفة من الحجاج ؛ لاجتماعهم فيه ، فلايشرع لهم صيامه بخلاف سائر المسلمين غير الحجاج فإنه يشرع لهم صيامه .* 
*قال الطحاوي : "فكان في هذا الحديث إدخال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يوم عرفة في أيام أعياد المسلمين ، وإعلامه إياهم أنه يوم طعم وشرب ، كما أعلمهم في بقيتها أنها أيام طعم وشرب . فتأملنا ذلك فوجدنا سائر الأيام المذكورة في هذا الحديث سوى يوم عرفة مخصوصة بمعنى يتقرب إلى الله عز وجل به فيها من صلاة ومن نحر ومن تكبير يعقب الصلوات الفرائض اللاتي يصلى فيها ، فكانت بذلك أعيادا للمسلمين ، ولم يجز صومها لذلك . ووجدنا يوم عرفة ، فيه أيضا سبب مما يتقرب به إلى الله عز وجل ليس في غيره من الأيام ، وهو الوقوف بعرفة للحج ، وكان ذلك مما ليس في سائر البلدان سوى عرفة ، وكان ما خصت به الأيام المذكورة في حديث عقبة سواه يستوي حكمها في البلدان كلها ، فعقلنا بذلك أنها أعياد في البلدان كلها ، فلم يصلح صومها في شيء منها ، وكان يوم عرفة عيدا في موضع خاص دونما سواه من المواضع ، فلم يصلح صومه هنالك ، وصلح صومه فيما سواه من المواضع ..... ولما كان يوم عرفة ليس بعيد فيما سوى عرفة كان صومه فيما سوى عرفة طلقا ، وكان من صامه فيما سوى عرفة ممن قد دخل فيمن وعده رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بالثواب على صومه المذكور في حديث أبي قتادة .*
*فإن قال قائل : فقد رأينا من صام يوم عرفة بعرفة عن واجب عليه أجزأه صومه منه ، ولم يكن كمن صام يوما من تلك الأيام الأخر عن واجب عليه لا يجزئه صومه عنه ، فكيف افترقت أحكامها ، وهي مجموعة بمعنى واحد في حديث واحد ؟ .* 
*فكان جوابنا له في ذلك بتوفيق الله عز وجل وعونه أن الأشياء قد تجمع في شيء واحد ، وأحكامها في أنفسها مختلفة . من ذلك قول الله :{ فَلاَ رَفَثَ وَلاَ فُسُوقَ وَلاَ جِدَالَ فِي الْحَجِّ}(205) ، فجمع الله عز وجل هذه الأشياء في آية واحدة ، ونهى عنها نهيا واحدا ، وكانت مختلفة في أحكام ما نهى عنها فيه ؛ لأن الرفث هو الجماع ، وهو يفسد الحج ، وما سوى الرفث من الفسوق*
*والجدال لا يفسد الحج . فمثل ذلك ما جمعه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بالنهي عن صومه من الأيام المذكورة في حديث عقبة جميعها بنهي واحد ، وخالف بين أحكامها فيما قد ذكرت"(206) .*
*ويؤيد ما ذكره الطحاوي من أن يوم عرفة إنما هو عيد في موضع خاص دونما سواه من المواضع أن جماعة من السلف أنكروا التعريف في الأمصار عشية عرفة ، وهو أن يجتمع الناس في المساجد عشية عرفة يدعون ويذكرون ، منهم نافع مولى ابن عمر ، فقد اجتمع الناس يوم عرفة في مسجد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يدعون بعد العصر فخرج نافع فقال : " أيها الناس ، إن الذي أنتم عليه بدعة ، وليست بسنة ، إنا أدركنا الناس ، ولا يصنعون مثل هذا "(207) .*
*وقال سفيان الثوري : "ليست عرفة إلا بمكة ، ليس في هذه الأمصار عرفة "(208) .*
*ونقل ابن القيم عن شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية قوله : "إنما يكون يوم عرفة عيدا في حق أهل عرفة ؛ لاجتماعهم فيه ، بخلاف أهل الأمصار ، فإنهم إنما يجتمعون يوم النحر ، فكان هو العيد في حقهم"(209)* 
*وقال ابن حجر : "وقيل إنما كره صوم يوم عرفة ؛ لأنه يوم عيد لأهل الموقف ، لاجتماعهم فيه . ويؤيده ما رواه أصحاب السنن عن عقبة بن عامر مرفوعا " يوم عرفة ويوم النحر وأيام منى عيدنا أهل الإسلام"(210) .*
*الوجه الثالث : أن وصف يوم عرفة بالعيد لا يقتضي تحريم صومه ما لم يثبت نهي عن صيامه .*
*قال الطبري : " وليس في قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم :" يوم عرفة ويوم النحر وأيام التشريق عيدنا أهل الإسلام ، هن أيام أكل وشرب " دلالة على نهيه عن صوم شيء من ذلك ، وإن كان صوم يوم النحر غير جائز عندنا ؛ لنهي النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عن صومه نصا ، ولإجماع الأمة نقلا عن نبيها صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه لا يجوز صومه . وإنما قلنا : لا دلالة له في ذلك من قوله على نهيه صلى الله عليه وسلم عن صوم شيء من ذلك ؛ لصحة الخبر عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بإطلاقه لأمته صوم يوم الجمعة إذا صاموا يوما قبله أو يوما بعده ، وهو لهم عيد ، فلم يحرم صومه عليهم من أجل أنه عيد لهم بل وعدهم من الله على صومه على ما أطلقه لهم الجزيل من الثواب ، فكذلك يوم عرفة لا يمنع كونه عيدا من أن يصومه بغير عرفة من أراد صومه ، بل له على ذلك الثواب الجزيل والأجر العظيم "(211) .* 
*ويؤيد هذا ما مضى ذكره في أول البحث من أن بعض الصحابة شكوا يوم عرفة في كون النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم صائما ، وقال بعضهم : هو صائم . فلو كان يوم عرفة عيدا يحرم الصوم فيه مطلقا لما شك الصحابة ذلك الشك .*

*المبحث السابع : 
رد إعلال الحديث بعدم عمل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم به*
*قال المعترض في وجوه ضعف الحديث : " الوجه السادس بأنه معلول بالضعف ؛ لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لم يصم يوم عرفة ، ولا صحابته رضي الله عنهم "(212) .*
*وقال المعترض أيضا في وجوه ضعف الحديث :" الوجه العاشر بأنه معلول بالضعف ؛ لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لم يصم العشر من ذي الحجة ، ومنه يوم عرفة" (213)*
*و الجواب أن الحديث الصحيح لا يعل بعدم عمل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم به ، وإلا لردت أحاديث صحيحة كثيرة .* 
*قال ابن حزم رادا على من احتج بهذه الحجة : " وأما أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لم يصمه فلا حجة لكم في ذلك ؛ لأنه صلى الله عليه وسلم قد حض على صيامه أعظم حض ، وأخبر أنه يكفر ذنوب سنتين ، وما علينا أن ننتظر بعد هذا أيصومه صلى الله عليه وسلم أم لا ؟ "(214) . ثم روى ابن حزم حديث عائشة أم المؤمنين أنها قالت : إن كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ليدع العمل ، وهو يحب أن يعمل به خشية أن يعمل به الناس فيفرض عليهم . وما سبح رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم سبحة الضحى قط ، وإني لأسبحها . متفق عليه (215) .*
*وقد تقرر في علم أصول الفقه أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قد يترك الفعل المستحب لأسباب ، منها خشية أن يفرض على الأمة ، ومنها خشية أن يظن أنه واجب ، ومنها خشية المشقة التي تلحق الأمة في الاقتداء بالفعل ومنها خشية حدوث مفسدة أعظم من مصلحة الفعل ، ومنها إرادة العقوبة إلى آخر ما ذكره العلماء في هذه المسألة ، وفصلوا فيه القول(216) .*
*والنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كان له مع يوم عرفة حالان : حال الحج ، وحال عدم الحج . ففي حال حجه كان في يوم عرفة مفطرا . دل على هذا حديث أم الفضل بنت الحارث رضي الله عنها أن ناسا تماروا عندها يوم عرفة في صوم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فقال بعضهم : هو صائم ، وقال بعضهم ليس بصائم ، فأرسلت إليه بقدح لبن ، وهو واقف على بعيره ، فشربه . متفق عليه(217) .*
*وحديث ميمونة رضي الله عنها أن الناس شكوا في صيام النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يوم عرفة ، فأرسلت إليه بحلاب ، وهو واقف في الموقف ، فشرب منه ، والناس ينظرون . متفق عليه(218) .*
*وأما في غير حجه فروي أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يصوم يوم عرفة . فقد روى أبوداود في سننه(219) قال:* 
*حدثنا مسدد حدثنا أبو عوانة عن الحر بن الصباح عن هنيدة بن خالد عن امرأته عن بعض أزواج النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قالت : كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يصوم تسع ذي الحجة ، ويوم عاشوراء وثلاثة أيام من كل شهر : أول اثنين من الشهر والخميس . قال الألباني : إسناده صحيح(220) .*
*والراجح أنه حديث ضعيف ؛ لاضطرابه . وممن ذكر وجوه الاختلاف فيه الدارقطني في علله(221) . وممن ضعفه وأشار إلى اضطرابه الزيلعي(222) . ويؤيد ضعفه أنه ثبت في صحيح مسلم(223) عن عائشة رضي الله عنها أنها قالت : " ما رأيت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم صائما في العشر قط" . وقد حاول بعض العلماء الجمع بين الحديثين فقال : "نفي عائشة صومه العشر لا يلزم منه عدم صيامه ؛ فإنه كان يقسم لتسع ، فلم يصمه عندها ، وصامه عند غيرها . قال المناوي : كذا ذكره جمع ، وأقول : ولا يخفى ما فيه ؛ إذ يبعد كل البعد أن يلازم في عدة سنين عدم صومه في نوبتها دون غيرها ، فالجواب الحاسم لعرق الشبهة أن يقال : المثبت مقدم على النافي على القاعدة المقررة عندهم "(224) .*
*وعلى كل حال فعدم صومه صلى الله عليه وسلم يوم عرفة في غير الحج لا يعل به حديث أبي قتادة في الحث على صومه ، لما تقدم ذكره من أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قد يترك العمل المستحب لأسباب .* 
*ولهذا فإن ابن خزيمة بعد أن روى حديث عائشة السابق عقد بابا موضحا فقال :* 
*"باب ذكر علة قد كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يترك لها بعض أعمال التطوع ، وإن كان يحث عليها ، وهي خشية أن يفرض عليهم ذلك الفعل مع استحبابه صلى الله عليه وسلم ما خفف على الناس من الفرائض"(225) .*
*وقال الطحاوي ردا على من تساءل عن سبب تخلف النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عن الصوم في هذه الأيام مع ما فيها من الفضل : "يجوز أن يكون صلى الله عليه وسلم لم يكن يصوم فيها على ما قالت عائشة رضي الله عنها ؛ لأنه كان إذا صام ضعف عن أن يعمل فيها ما هو أعظم منزلة من الصوم ، وأفضل منه من الصلاة ومن ذكر الله عز وجل وقراءة القرآن ، كما روي عن عبد الله بن مسعود في ذلك مما كان يختاره لنفسه . ثم روى بإسناده عن عبد الله بن مسعود أنه كان لا يكاد يصوم ، فإذا صام صام ثلاثة أيام من كل شهر ، ويقول : "إني إذا صمت ضعفت عن الصلاة ، والصلاة أحب إلي من الصوم" . فيكون ما قد ذكرته عائشة رضي الله عنها عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم من تركه الصوم في تلك الأيام ؛ ليتشاغل فيها بما هو أفضل منه ، وإن كان الصوم فيها له من الفضل ما له مما قد ذكر في هذه الآثار التي قد ذكرناها فيه . وليس ذلك بمانع أحدا من الميل إلى الصوم فيها ، لاسيما من قدر على جمع الصوم مع غيره من الأعمال التي يتقرب بها إلى الله"(226) .* 
*وقد كرر المعترض إعلال الحديث بعدم عمل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم به فقال في وجوه ضعف الحديث :"الوجه السابع : بأنه معلول بالضعف ؛ لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لم يتحرى(227) في السنة إلا صوم يوم عاشوراء فقط"(228)* 
*واستدل المعترض بحديث ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما قال : ما رأيت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يتحرى صيام يوم فضله على غيره إلا هذا اليوم : يوم عاشوراء ، وهذا الشهر ، يعني شهر رمضان متفق عليه(229) .* 
*قال المعترض : " وهذا الحديث يدل على أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لم يكن يتحرى فضل صوم يوم عرفة ، بل كان يطلب فضل صوم يوم عاشوراء على غيره من الأيام ، وهذا نص صريح ، ولا اجتهاد مع وجود نص"(230) .*
*والجواب عما ذكره بالإضافة إلى ما سبق ما أجاب به ابن حجر عن ذلك فقال : " قوله : ما رأيت إلخ ، هذا يقتضي أن يوم عاشوراء أفضل الأيام للصائم بعد رمضان ، لكن ابن عباس أسند ذلك إلى علمه فليس فيه ما يرد علم غيره . وقد روى مسلم من حديث أبي قتادة مرفوعا أن صوم عاشوراء يكفر سنة ، وأن صيام يوم عرفة يكفر سنتين ، وظاهره أن صيام يوم عرفة أفضل من صيام يوم عاشوراء . وقد قيل في الحكمة في ذلك : إن يوم عاشوراء منسوب إلى موسى عليه السلام ، ويوم عرفة منسوب إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فلذلك كان أفضل "(231) .*
*وقال الألباني : " التعارض بين نفي ابن عباس فضل يوم غير عاشوراء ، وإثبات غيره كأبي قتادة الأمر فيه هين ؛ لما تقرر في الأصول أن المثبت مقدم على النافي"(232) .*
*ويؤيد هذا أن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما لم يذكر صوم شعبان ، وقد ثبت عن عائشة رضي الله عنها أنها قالت :"لم يكن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يصوم شهرا أكثر من شعبان ؛ فإنه كان يصوم شعبان كله" . متفق عليه(233) . فاقتصار ابن عباس على ذكر يوم عاشوراء لا يستلزم ضعف الأحاديث التي ذكرت غيره .*

*المبحث الثامن :
رد إعلال الحديث بعدم عمل الصحابة به .*
*قال المعترض في وجوه ضعف الحديث : "الوجه السادس بأنه معلول بالضعف ؛ لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لم يصم يوم عرفة ، ولا صحابته رضي الله عنهم "(234) .*
*وقال أيضا :" الوجه التاسع : بأنه معلول ؛ لإجماع الصحابة رضي الله عنهم على عدم سنية صوم يوم عرفة "(235) .*
*أما استدلال المعترض على ضعف الحديث بأن الصحابة لم يصوموه فمردود بما يلي :*
*1- أن عدم عمل الصحابة بالحديث لا يستلزم عدم ثبوته ؛ فقد يكون عدم عملهم لأسباب لا علاقة لها بضعف الحديث كما تقدم في الكلام عن أسباب ترك النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم العمل المستحب .* 
*قال ابن كثير : "وأما إعراض العالم عن الحديث المعين بعد العلم به فليس قادحا في الحديث باتفاق ؛ لأنه قد يعدل عنه لمعارض أرجح عنده مع اعتقاد صحته"(236) .*
*2- أنه ثبت عن جمع من الصحابة أنهم صاموا يوم عرفة ، وهم عائشة ، والزبير بن العوام ، وعثمان ابن أبي العاص ، وعبد الله بن الزبير ، فكيف يدعي المعترض إجماع الصحابة على خلافه ؟!*
*أما أثر عائشة رضي الله عنها فأخرجه ابن أبي شيبة في مصنفه(237) في كتاب الصيام - باب ما قالوا في صوم يوم عرفة بغير عرفة :*
*قال : حدثنا وكيع عن شعبة عن أبي قيس عن هزيل عن مسروق عن عائشة أنها كانت تصوم عرفة .*
*حدثنا غندر عن شعبة عن أبي قيس عن هزيل عن مسروق عن عائشة قالت : ما من السنة يوم أحب إلي أن أصومه من يوم عرفة .*
*وهذا سند صحيح عن عائشة ، رجاله كلهم ثقات . وأبو قيس هو عبد الرحمن بن ثروان الأودي الكوفي .*
*ولم يصب المعترض حين ضعف هذا الأثر فقال : "وهذا سند لين ، فيه عبد الرحمن بن ثروان الأودي ، وهو لين الحديث ، ويخالف في أحاديث فلا يحتج به إذا تفرد " ، وأحال على تهذيب الكمال ، ثم ذكر أن هذا الأثر مخالف لما روت عائشة رضي الله عنها في صحيح مسلم (238) .*
*والجواب أن عبد الرحمن بن ثروان وثقه ابن معين ، والعجلي ، وابن نمير ، والنسائي ، والدارقطني ، والذهبي بل وصفه العجلي بأنه ثقة ثبت ، وقال ابن حجر : "صدوق ربما خالف" (239) . ولم يتكلم فيه سوى أحمد وأبي حاتم الرازي . أما أحمد فاختلفت الرواية عنه فنقل عنه تضعيفه إياه ، ونقل عنه قوله فيه : "ليس به بأس" . والذي يظهر أن تضعيفه إياه كان متجها إلى حديث معين رواه وأخطأ فيه(240) . وأما أبو حاتم الرازي فقال : "ليس بقوي هو قليل الحديث ، وليس بحافظ . قيل له : كيف حديثه ؟ . قال : صالح هو لين الحديث"(241) . وأبو حاتم متشدد ، ويظهر أنه يريد بما قاله الخطأ الذي وقع فيه في بعض حديثه . وليس من شرط الثقة ألا يغلط مطلقا .*
*وهذا الراوي من رجال البخاري ، روى له حديثين في صحيحه(242) .*
*ولهذا الأثر طريق أخرى صحيحة أخرجها الطبري قال : حدثنا ابن بشار حدثنا أبوداود حدثنا شعبة عن يحيى بن سعيد عن القاسم قال : "كانت عائشة تصوم يوم عرفة"(243) .*
*وهذا سند صحيح عن عائشة رضي الله عنها .*
*وأما ما ذكره المعترض من أن هذا الأثر يخالف حديث عائشة في صحيح مسلم ، ويعني به قولها : "ما رأيت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم صائما في العشر قط" ؛ فلا يسلم له ، فأثر ابن أبي شيبة تخبر فيه عائشة عن نفسها ، وحديث مسلم تخبر فيه عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فكيف يكونان متعارضين؟! .*
*وصيام عائشة يوم عرفة الذي في هذا الأثر عام يشمل حال الحج وغيره . ولهذا ذكر ابن أبي شيبة هذا الأثر في باب ما قالوا في صوم يوم عرفة بغير عرفة ؛ لأنه يدل على ذلك .*
*وقد ثبت عن عائشة رضي الله عنها أنها كانت تصوم يوم عرفة بعرفة ، فقد روى مالك في الموطأ(244) عن يحيى بن سعيد عن القاسم بن محمد أن عائشة أم المؤمنين كانت تصوم يوم عرفة . قال القاسم : "ولقد رأيتها عشية عرفة يدفع الإمام ، ثم تقف حتى يبيض ما بينها وبين الناس من الأرض ، ثم تدعو بشراب فتفطر" .*
*وهذا سند صحيح عن عائشة رضي الله عنها ، رجاله كلهم ثقات .*
*وأما أثر الزبير بن العوام رضي الله عنه فأخرجه الطبري قال : حدثنا محمد بن المثنى حدثنا عبدالرحمن ابن مهدي حدثنا شعبة . وحدثنا عثام بن علي عن هشام بن عروة عن أبيه قال : "ما شهد أبي عرفة قط إلا وهو صائم"(245) .*
*وهذا سند صحيح عن الزبير ، رجاله كلهم ثقات .*
*وأما أثر عثمان بن أبي العاص رضي الله عنه فأخرجه ابن أبي شيبة قال :* 
*حدثنا يزيد بن هارون قال : حدثنا حميد الطويل قال : ذكر عند الحسن أن صيام عرفة يعدل صيام سنة ، فقال الحسن : "ما أعلم ليوم فضلا على يوم ، ولا لليلة على ليلة إلا ليلة القدر ؛ فإنها خير من ألف شهر ، ولقد رأيت عثمان بن أبي العاص صام يوم عرفة يرش عليه الماء من إداوة معه يتبرد به"(246).* 
*وهذا سند صحيح عن عثمان بن أبي العاص ، رجاله كلهم ثقات ، وله طرق أخرى خرجها الطبري(247) وغيره(248) .*
*قال ابن عبدالبر معلقا على هذا الأثر : "وهذا يحتمل أن يكون بغير عرفة أيضا"(249) . ولهذا ذكره ابن أبي شيبة في باب ما قالوا في صوم يوم عرفة بغير عرفة(250) .*
*وأما أثر عبد الله بن الزبير فأخرجه ابن أبي شيبة في كتاب الحج - من كان يفطر بعرفة قبل أن يفيض(251) قال : حدثنا عبد الصمد بن عبد الوارث عن حماد بن سلمة عن هشام بن عروة عن أبيه عن ابن الزبير أنه كان إذا أراد أن يفيض دعا بإناء ثم شرب فأفاض .*
*وهذا سند صحيح عن ابن الزبير(252) رضي الله عنه ، رجاله كلهم ثقات .*
*فهؤلاء أربعة من الصحابة ثبت عنهم صوم يوم عرفة(253) فكيف يعل المعترض الحديث بأن الصحابة لم يصوموا يوم عرفة ؟* 
*والعجيب أن المعترض ذكر الآثار الثلاثة الأولى لكنه حملها على صوم يوم عرفة بعرفة وقال : "وأما في غير عرفة فلم يثبت لأحدهم بأنه صامه . فالخلاف الذي وقع بين الصحابة في صوم يوم عرفة بعرفة ، وأما في غير عرفة فلم يختلف الصحابة في عدم صوم يوم عرفة"(254) .*
*والجواب أن ما ذكره غير مسلم له ، فالوارد عن عائشة رضي الله عنها أنه كانت تصومه في عرفة وفي غيره كما تقدم قريبا ، وكذلك ما ورد عن عثمان بن أبي العاص . ولو لم يرد إلا أنهم كانوا يصومون يوم عرفة بعرفة لغلب على الظن أنهم كانوا يصومونه في غير الحج أيضا ، فما كانوا ليصوموه وهم حجاج مسافرون ، ويتركون صيامه وهم مقيمون في بلادهم .*
*والآثار التي ذكرها المعترض ، واستدل بها على أن الصحابة لم يكونوا يصومون يوم عرفة مطلقا لا في الحج ولا في غير الحج لم يصرَّح في شيء منها أن إفطارهم يوم عرفة كان في غير الحج . وأكثرها صرح فيها أن ذلك كان في الحج ، والباقي اقترن به ما يدل على ذلك ، والمستحب للحاج أن يكون مفطرا يوم عرفة كما تقدم تقريره في أول البحث .* 

*ولا يفوتني أن أنبه على أن المعترض صحح آثارا ، وهي ضعيفة في الواقع .*
*وفيما يلي ذكر الآثار التي استدل بها ، ومناقشتها :*
*الأثر الأول :* 
*نقله المعترض من تهذيب الآثار للطبري(255) من طريق محمد بن شريك أبي عثمان المكي عن سليمان الأحول قال : " ذكرنا لطاوس صوم يوم عرفة ، وأنه كان يقال : " كفارة سنتين " ، فقال طاوس : فأين كان أبو بكر وعمر عن ذلك ؟ ، يعني أنهما كانا لا يصومانه " .*
*قال المعترض : "وهذا سنده صحيح ، رجاله كلهم ثقات"(256) . ثم قال : "فهذا أبو بكر الصديق , وعمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنهما كانا لا يصومان يوم عرفة ؛ لأنه ليس من السنة صيامه ، وحسبك بهما شيخا . ويوضح لك أن ذلك كان في غير الحج"(257) .*
*أقول : كيف يكون السند صحيحا ، وهو منقطع ظاهر الانقطاع . فطاوس هو ابن كيسان توفي سنة ست ومائة عن بضع وسبعين سنة(258) ، وهذا يعني أن مولده كان في سنة سبع وعشرين أو ما بعدها من السنوات . فكيف يروي عن أبي بكر وعمر وقد توفيا قبل ولادته ؟* وقد قال أبوزرعة الرازي : "طاوس عن عمر مرسل"(259) .*
*ومع هذا الانقطاع الظاهر جزم المعترض بصحة الإسناد ، وصحة الأثر ، وصدر بهذا الأثر كتابه في أولى صفحاته تحت عنوان : ديباجة نادرة(260) . بعد أن ذكر على غلاف الكتاب تضعيفه حديث مسلم ، فيضعف الحديث الذي رواه مسلم في صحيحه بانقطاع إسناده على نحو خفي لم يسلَّم له ، ويصحح إسنادا منقطعا ظاهر الانقطاع لا يختلف على انقطاعه ! .*
*والجواب عن استدلال المعترض بهذا الأثر من وجوه ، وهي :*
*1- أن الأثر لا يصح ؛ لانقطاع إسناده .*
*2- أن المراد به أنهما كانا لا يصومانه في الحج . ودليل هذا ما يلي :*
*أ - أنه جاء التصريح بذلك في رواية الفاكهي هذا الأثر فقد روى الأثر من طريق مروان عن محمد بن شريك عن سليمان الأحول عن طاوس في صوم يوم عرفة قال : "إن كان أبو بكر وعمر رضي الله تعالى عنهما سنة فما صاماه يعني يوم عرفة في الحج"(261) . فقد ذكر الراوي ما يوضح المراد من الأثر . والعجيب أن المعترض ذكر أن هذا التوضيح من محقق الكتاب(262) ، ولم يأت على ذلك بدليل . ومن المعلوم في أصول البحث أن توضيح المحقق لا يجعل في صلب المتن ، وإنما يجعل في الهامش .*
*ب - أن ابن أبي شيبة روى هذا الأثر تحت باب صوم يوم عرفة بمكة(263) ، فهذا معنى الأثر عنده . وفي هذا رد على المعترض الذي زعم أن هذه الآثار التي ذكرت عن الصحابة وغيرهم ذكرها أهل العلم في صوم يوم عرفة لغير الحاج(264) .*
*جـ - أن أبا بكر رضي الله عنه كان يحج في أيام خلافته(265) ، وعمر رضي الله عنه كان يحج كل عام من أيام حجته(266) ، فلم يصادف عرفة ، إلا وهو حاج في عرفات .*
*وقد استدل المعترض بذكر جملة " كفارة سنتين " في الأثر على أن المراد بالأثر غير حال الحج فقال : "وهذه الكفارة كما هو معلوم لغير الحاج ، وهذا يدل على أن أبا بكر الصديق رضي الله عنه وعمر ابن الخطاب رضي الله عنه لا يصومانه في الحضر فتنبه"(267) .*
*أقول : ليس في الأثر دلالة على ما ذكره ، وإنما غايته أنهم سألوا طاوس بن كيسان عن صوم يوم عرفة وأنه كفارة سنتين فذكر أن الشيخين لم يكونا يصومانه ، يعني أنه وإن كان صوم عرفة يكفر سنتين إلا أن الشيخين لم يكونا يصومانه ؛ لأنهما في الحج ، فدل ذلك على أن الحاج لا يصوم يوم عرفة ، وأن كونه كفارة سنتين وارد في غير الحاج .* 


*الأثر الثاني :* 
*أثر عمر رضي الله عنه ، وأخرجه النسائي في السنن الكبرى(268) قال : أخبرنا عمرو بن علي قال : حدثنا عبد الرحمن قال : حدثنا سفيان وشعبة عن عمرو بن دينار عن عطاء عن عبيد بن عمير أن عمر كان ينهى عن صوم يوم عرفة .*
*قال المعترض بعد أن صحح الأثر : "وهذا يدل على أن عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه يحرم صوم يوم عرفة لغير الحاج ، وذلك لنهيه عن صومه ، وحسبك به شيخا"(269) .*
*أقول : أثر عمر المذكور صحيح الإسناد ، لكن المراد منه صوم يوم عرفة للحجاج ، ولهذا بوب عليه النسائي فقال : "إفطار يوم عرفة بعرفة" . وروى الأثر نفسه في باب آخر بعنوان : النهي عن صوم يوم عرفة بعرفة(270) .* 
*ويؤيد هذا ما يلي:*
*1- أن هذا الأثر مداره على عطاء ، فرواه عنه عمرو بن دينار باللفظ السابق . وله لفظ آخر ليس فيه نهي رواه الفاكهي(271) قال : حدثنا محمد بن يحيى ويعقوب بن حميد قالا : حدثنا سفيان عن عمرو ابن دينار قال ابن أبي عمر : عن عطاء عن عبيد بن عمير قال : "إن عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه لم يصم يوم عرفة" .*
*ورواه ابن جريج بلفظ آخر ليس فيه نهي فقال : أخبرني عطاء أنه سمع عبيد بن عمير يقول : "طاف عمر يوم عرفة في منازل الحاج حتى أداه الحر إلى خباء قوم فسقي سويقا فشرب" . رواه عبدالرزاق في مصنفه(272) عن ابن جريج به . وهذا سند صحيح . وهو يدل بوضوح أن المقصود يوم عرفة في عرفة ورواه ابن أبي شيبة(273) عن حفص بن غياث عن ابن جريج عن عطاء عن عبيد بن عمير قال : "رأيت عمر شرب يوم عرفة" . وجعله ابن أبي شيبة في باب صوم يوم عرفة بمكة ، مما يؤيد أن الأثر لايفهم منه سوى ذلك .*
*2- أنه روي عن عمر ما يوضح أن نهيه عن صوم يوم عرفة كان في الحج ، وأنه كان يريد به الحجاج* 
*قال يعقوب بن سفيان : حدثنا أبو نعيم حدثنا عمر بن الوليد الشني وهو لا بأس به حدثني شهاب بن عباد العصري أن أباه حدثه أن عمر بن الخطاب وقف عليهم بعرفات فقال : " لمن هذه الأخبية؟ . فقالوا : لعبد القيس . فدعاهم واستغفر لهم ثم قال : إن هذا يوم الحج الأكبر فلا يصومنه منكم أحد"(274) .*
*وهذا سند لا بأس به في المتابعات ، فأبونعيم هو الفضل بن دكين ثقة ثبت(275) ، وعمر بن الوليد الشني صدوق(276) ، وشهاب بن عباد العصري صدوق كما قال الدارقطني(277) ، ووالده عباد العصري ذكره البخاري وابن أبي حاتم ولم يذكرا فيه جرحا ولا تعديلا ، وذكر ابن حجر أنه له إدراكا(278) .*
*ورواه مسدد(279) من طريق هود بن شهاب بن عباد عن أبيه عن جده قال : " مر عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه على أبيات بعرفات ، فقال : لمن هذا ؟ . قلت : لعبد القيس . فقال لهم خيرا ونهاهم عن صوم يوم عرفة ".*
*3- أن عمر رضي الله عنه كان يحج كل عام من أيام حجته(280) ، فلم يصادف عرفة ، إلا وهو حاج في عرفات .*
*الأثر الثالث : أثر ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما في النهي عن صيام يوم عرفة ، وقد أخرجه النسائي في السنن الكبرى قال : أخبرنا إسحاق بن منصور الكوسج قال : أخبرنا عبد الرحمن عن شعبة عن عمرو بن دينار عن أبي [السوار](281) قال : " سألت ابن عمر عن صوم يوم عرفة ، فنهاني"(282) .*
*وقد خطأ جمع من الأئمة شعبة في تسميته الراوي عن ابن عمر بأبي السوار ، وذكروا أن الصواب : أبو الثورين . ومنهم يحيى بن معين ، وأحمد ، والبخاري ، وأبو حاتم الرازي (283).*
*وهذا السند فيه ضعف لأجل أبي الثورين فهو محمد بن عبد الرحمن الجمحي قال فيه ابن حجر : "مقبول"(284) أي عند المتابعة ، فلا يوافق المعترض على تحسينه هذا السند(285) .*
*ومما يؤيد ضعف هذا الأثر مخالفته ما هو أصح منه عن ابن عمر ، وهو ما رواه ابن أبي نجيح عن أبيه قال : سئل ابن عمر عن صوم يوم عرفة بعرفة ، فقال : "حججت مع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فلم يصمه ، ومع أبي بكر فلم يصمه ، ومع عمر فلم يصمه ، ومع عثمان فلم يصمه ، وأنا لا أصومه ولا آمر به ولا أنهى عنه" .*
*وهذا الحديث مداره على ابن أبي نجيح ، وقد اختلف الرواة عليه ، فرووه عنه على وجهين :*
*الوجه الأول : عن ابن أبي نجيح عن أبيه عن ابن عمر ، وممن رواه كذلك :*
*1- إسماعيل بن إبراهيم المعروف بابن علية , وأخرج حديثه الترمذي (286) باللفظ السابق .*
*وممن رواه عنه بهذا اللفظ أبو عبيد(287) ، وابن أبي شيبة(288) ، وأحمد في مسنده(289) ، والدارمي(290) ، وابن حبان في صحيحه (291) .*
*2- إبراهيم بن طهمان ، وأخرج حديثه الطبري في تهذيب الآثار(292) ، والخطيب البغدادي في موضح أوهام الجمع والتفريق (293) بنحو اللفظ السابق .*
*3- عمران القصير ، وأخرج حديثه أبو نعيم في تاريخ أصبهان(294) ، ولفظه : حججت مع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وأبي بكر وعمر فلم يصوموه ، وأنا لا آمر ولا أنهى عنه .*
*الوجه الثاني : عن ابن أبي نجيح عن أبيه عن رجل عن ابن عمر . ورواه كذلك شعبة بن الحجاج . وأخرج حديثه أحمد في مسنده قال : حدثنا عفان حدثنا شعبة قال : ابن أبي نجيح أنبأني قال : سمعت أبي يحدث عن رجل عن ابن عمر أنه سأله عن صوم يوم عرفة قال : "خرجنا مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فلم يصمه ، ومع أبي بكر فلم يصمه ، ومع عمر فلم يصمه ومع عثمان فلم يصمه ، وأنا لا أصومه ولا آمرك ولا أنهاك ، إن شئت فصمه وإن شئت فلا تصمه ".*
*وأخرجه النسائي في السنن الكبرى(295)من طريق خالد ، والطبري(296) من طريق محمد بن جعفر ، والطحاوي(297) من طريق روح وأبي داود الطيالسي ، كلهم ( خالد ومحمد وروح والطيالسي) عن شعبة به* 
*وأما سفيان بن عيينة فاختلف الرواة عنه ، فرواه جماعة عنه على الوجه الأول ، ومنهم :*
*هارون بن معروف ، وأخرج حديث أبو يعلى الموصلي في مسنده(298) قال :* 
*حدثنا هارون بن معروف حدثنا سفيان عن ابن أبي نجيح عن أبيه قال : " سئل ابن عمر عن صوم يوم عرفة قال : حججت مع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فلم يصم ، وحججت مع أبي بكر ، وعمر فلم يصمه وحججت مع عثمان فلم يصمه ، وأنا لا أصومه ولا آمر به ، ولا أنهى عنه" .*
*وممن أخرجه كذلك :*
*أحمد بن حنبل وأخرج حديثه في مسنده(299) .*
*وأحمد بن منيع وعلي بن حجر ، وأخرج حديثهما الترمذي في سننه (300) .*
*وعلي بن حرب ، وأخرج حديثه ابن عبد البر في التمهيد(301) ، و الاستذكار(302) .*
*وعبدالله بن يزيد المقرىء ، وأخرج حديثه الخطيب البغدادي(303) .*
*ومحمد بن يحيى ، وأخرج حديث الفاكهي(304) .*
*ستتهم ( أحمد وابن منيع وعلي وابن حرب والمقرىء ومحمد) عن سفيان به .*
*وخالفهم آخرون فرووا الحديث على الوجه الثاني أي : عن سفيان عن ابن أبي نجيح عن أبيه عن رجل عن ابن عمر .*
*ومنهم عبدالرزاق في مصنفه(305) رواه عن سفيان بن عيينة عن ابن أبي نجيح عن أبيه عن رجل عن ابن عمر قال : "حججت مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فلم يصم يوم عرفة وحججت مع أبي بكر فلم يصمه ، وحججت مع عمر فلم يصمه ، وحججت مع عثمان فلم يصمه ، وأنا لا أصومه ولا آمر به ولا أنهى عنه ".*
*ورواه كذلك عن سفيان الحميدي في مسنده(306) ، ومحمد بن هارون القطان ، وأخرج حديثه الطبري في تهذيب الآثار(307) ،كلاهما ( الحميدي ومحمد) عن سفيان به .*
*والراجح من الوجهين عن سفيان بن عيينة هو الأول أي عن ابن أبي نجيح عن أبيه عن ابن عمر ، لأن من رواه كذلك أكثر عددا ، وفيهم من هو أحفظ ممن روى الوجه الآخر ، ولأن الذي يظهر أن سفيان كان يروي الوجه الأول في أكثر أحيانه ، وأما الوجه الآخر فرواه مرة ، ولعل ذلك عن شك منه . دليل هذا أن الإمام أحمد بعد أن روى الحديث عن سفيان على الوجه الأول قال : وقال سفيان مرة : عمن سأل ابن عمر(308) . يعني الوجه الآخر .*
*وبعد هذا يترجح الوجه الأول الذي اتفق عليه أربعة من الثقات وهم : ابن علية ، وإبراهيم بن طهمان ، وعمران بن مسلم القصير(309) ، وسفيان بن عيينة يترجح على الوجه الذي رواه شعبة ، فيكون الحديث صحيحا لاتصال سنده وثقة رجاله . وبهذا يتضح أن المعترض جانبه الصواب حين ضعف هذا الحديث ؛ لأنه يخالف ما يريد الاستدلال به من أن ابن عمر كان ينهى عن صيام يوم عرفة ، وأن الخلفاء الراشدين لم يكونوا يصومونه في الحضر . ولهذا ضعفه فقال : "والحديث بهذا اللفظ ضعيف غير محفوظ ، وزيادة " وأنا لا أصومه ولا آمر به ولا أنهى عنه" غير محفوظة ، وكذلك "حججت مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم .." والمحفوظ عن ابن عمر لا يأمر به ولا يصومه ، وينهى عنه . فالحديث بهذا(310) الألفاظ غير محفوظ ؛ لاضطراب متنه وسنده . إلى أن قال : والإسناد فيه واسطة بين أبي نجيح وبين ابن عمر ، وهو الصواب . فهذا الحديث معلول لا يصح بهذا اللفظ ، قد سمعه أبو نجيح من رجل لم يسمه عن ابن عمر ، وهو ما بينه سفيان بن عيينة وشعبة بن الحجاج . ورواية سفيان الثوري المتقدمة هي الصحيحة في عدم ذكر الحج "(311) .*
*والجواب أن الحديث صحيح ، وليس فيه اضطراب لا في سنده ولا في متنه ، والوجه الذي فيه الواسطة مرجوح فلا يعل به الوجه الصحيح كما سبق توضيحه .*
*وإذا كان المعترض يعتقد أن زيادة " وأنا لا أصومه ولا آمر به ولا أنهى عنه" غير محفوظة ، وأن المحفوظ عن ابن عمر أنه لا يأمر به ولا يصومه ، وينهى عنه ، فلماذا حسن الأثر الذي يعارض ما يعتقد أنه محفوظ عن ابن عمر من النهي عن صيام يوم عرفة ؟ وهذا الأثر أخرجه يعقوب بن سفيان قال : حدثنا أبو اليمان أخبرني شعيب عن الزهري أخبرني ابن أبي عطاء مولى لبني زهرة أنه صاحب عبد الله بن عمر في الحج ، فلما كان يوم عرفة أصبح ابن أبي عطاء صائما ، وأصبح عبد الله بن عمر مفطرا فقال له عبد الله بن عمر : ترى مالك عن الغداء ؟ . قال : إني صائم . فسكت عبد الله بن عمر فقال ابن أبي عطاء : كيف ترى يا أبا عبد الرحمن في صيام هذا اليوم ؟ فقال له عبد الله بن عمر : أما أنا فلا أصومه . فقال له ابن أبي عطاء : فأفطر؟ فقال له عبد الله بن عمر : أتريد أن تقول إن ابن عمر أمرني بالفطر؟ . قال ابن أبي عطاء : فأفطرت فلم ينهني ، ولم يعب ذلك علي(312) .*
*قال المعترض : "أثر حسن . وهذا سند حسن"(313) .*
*ولا يوافق على تحسينه ؛ فإن جرير بن أبي عطاء مجهول . قال الدوري : سمعت يحيى بن معين يقول : قد روى الزهري عن شيخ يقال له : جرير بن أبي عطاء . قيل ليحيى : من جرير هذا؟ . قال : لا أدري(314) . وقال ابن عدي : "وجرير بن أبي عطاء هذا الذي يروي عنه الزهري ليس بمعروف ، ولا يروي عنه حديثا مسندا ، ولعله حدث عنه بمقطوع أو مقطوعين"(315) .*
*والمقصود أن المعترض حسن هذا الأثر ، واستدل به على أن ابن عمر ما كان يصوم يوم عرفة في الحج فيلزمه الاستدلال ببقيته التي فيها أن ابن عمر لم ينهه عن الصيام ، بل تحرج من أن ينسب إليه أنه أمره بالفطر ، وهذا يعارض ما يعتقد المعترض أنه محفوظ عن ابن عمر من أنه كان ينهى عن صيام ذلك اليوم .*
*وقد روى الأثر عبد الرزاق بأوضح من هذا فقال : أخبرنا معمر عن الزهري عن مولى لابن عباس سماه قال : دخلت على ابن عمر ، وهو يأكل يوم عرفة . قال : ادن . قال : قلت إني صائم . قال : ادن قلت : إن شئت فعلت . قال : وتخبر الناس أني أمرتك أن تفطر؟ قال : نعم . قال : فسكت عني فلم يأمرني ، ولم ينهني(316) .* 
*الأثر الرابع :* 
*أثر ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما أنه كان يكره صيام يوم عرفة(317) .* 
*قال المعترض : "أثر حسن ، أخرجه عبد الرزاق في المصنف(318) عن عبد الله بن عمر عن نافع به"(319)* 
*أقول :لم يصب المعترض في تحسين هذا الأثر بهذا السند ، فعبد الله بن عمر هو أبوعبد الرحمن العمري ضعيف (320) ، ومع ذلك حسن المعترض الأثر .*
*الأثر الخامس ، وهو حديث أوله مرفوع : حديث ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما ، وقد أخرجه الطحاوي قال : حدثنا ابن مرزوق قال : حدثنا أبو حذيفة قال : حدثنا سفيان عن إسماعيل بن أمية عن نافع عن ابن عمر قال :"لم يصم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، ولا أبو بكر ، ولا عمر ، ولا عثمان ، ولا علي رضي الله عنهم يوم عرفة"(321) . قال المعترض : "وهذا سند صحيح رجاله كلهم ثقات"(322) .*
*أقول : كيف يكون هذا ، وفي الإسناد أبو حذيفة موسى بن مسعود النهدي ، وقد ضعفه غير واحد من الأئمة في حديثه عن سفيان ؟*
*ذكر يحيى بن معين أن أبا حذيفة ليس بحجة في سفيان(323) .* 
*وذكر الإمام أحمد قبيصة وأبا حذيفة فقال :"قبيصة أثبت منه جدا ، يعني في حديث سفيان أبو حذيفة شبه لا شيء ، وقد كتبت عنهما جميعا"(324).*
*وقال الإمام أحمد أيضا : "كأن سفيان الذي يحدث عنه أبو حذيفة ليس هو سفيان الثوري الذي يحدث عنه الناس "(325).*
*وقال العقيلي : "جاء عن سفيان بأحاديث بواطيل ،لم يحدث بها عن سفيان غيره"(326).*
*وقال ابن حجر : "قال ابن خزيمة لا يحتج به . وقال أبو أحمد الحاكم : ليس بالقوي عندهم ، وقال ابن قانع : فيه ضعف . وقال الحاكم أبو عبد الله : كثير الوهم سيء الحفظ . وقال الساجي :كان يصحف وهو لين وقال الدارقطني : قد أخرج له البخاري وهو كثير الوهم تكلموا فيه . قلت : ما له عند البخاري عن سفيان سوى ثلاثة أحاديث متابعة ، وله عنده آخر عن زائدة متابعة أيضا"(327).*
*ومن ضعفه روى الحديث هنا على غير وجهه الصحيح الذي رواه من هو أوثق منه ، فقد أخرج الحديث أحمد قال : حدثنا وكيع عن سفيان عن إسماعيل بن أمية عن رجل عن ابن عمر قال : "لم يصمه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، ولا أبو بكر ، ولا عمر ، ولا عثمان يعني يوم عرفة"(328) .*
*وهذا سند ضعيف لأجل الرجل المبهم . ووكيع ثقة حافظ من أثبت الناس في سفيان الثوري(329) ، فروايته بإثبات الرجل المبهم في السند هي المعروفة ، ورواية أبي حذيفة بحذفه هي المنكرة ، وإن وافقه عليه مؤمل بن إسماعيل عند أحمد(330) ، لضعف مؤمل(331) .* 
*والحاصل أن تصحيح المعترض الحديث قد جانب فيه الصواب . ولا يتم له الاستدلال به على أن الخلفاء الراشدين لم يكونوا يصومون يوم عرفة في الحضر ؛ لأن اللفظ الصحيح مقيد بالحج كما تقدم توضيحه في الكلام على الأثر الثالث .*

*الأثر السادس :* 
*أثر ابن عمر ، وأخرجه الطبري في تهذيب الآثار(332) قال : حدثني يعقوب بن إبراهيم حدثنا ابن علية عن يحيى ين أبي إسحاق قال : "سألت سعيد بن المسيب عن صوم يوم عرفة ، فقال : كان ابن عمر لا يصومه . فقلت : هل ترفع ذلك إلى غيره ؟ . فقال : حسبك به شيخا" .*
*وسند هذا الأثر صحيح ، والمقصود به صوم يوم عرفة في الحج كما ذكر ذلك ابن عبدالبر فقال : "محمل هذا عندي بعرفة خاصة ، والله أعلم . والآثار تدل على ذلك "(333) .*
*واستدل على هذا بما رواه من طريق هود بن شهاب بن عباد العصري عن أبيه عن جده قال : مر عمر بن الخطاب بأبيات بعرفات ، فقال : ما هذه الأبيات ؟ . قلنا : لعبد القيس فقال لهم خيرا ، ودعا لهم ، ونهاهم عن صوم يوم عرفة . قال : وحج أبي وطليق بن محمد الخزاعي فاختلفا في صوم يوم عرفة ، فقال أبي : بيني وبينك سعيد بن المسيب ، فأتيناه فقلت له : يا أبا محمد ، إنا اختلفنا في صوم يوم عرفة ، فجعلناك بيننا . فقال : أنا أخبركم عمن هو خير مني : عبد الله بن عمر كان لا يصومه وقال : حججت مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ومع أبي بكر ، ومع عمر ، ومع عثمان فكلهم كان لا يصومه وأنا لا أصومه. (334) .* 
*وقد تقدم في الكلام على الأثر الثالث ذكر ما ثبت عن ابن عمر أنه سئل عن صوم يوم عرفة بعرفة ، فقال : "حججت مع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فلم يصمه ، ومع أبي بكر فلم يصمه ، ومع عمر فلم يصمه ، ومع عثمان فلم يصمه ، وأنا لا أصومه ولا آمر به ولا أنهى عنه" .* 
*قال ابن عبد البر : "وهذا يبين أن ذلك في أيام الحج ، وأنه لا يصح النهي عن صوم يوم عرفة إلا بعرفة في أيام الحج"(335) .*
*وهذا يؤيد المعروف في سيرة ابن عمر أنه كان يحج كل عام ، ففطره يوم عرفة كان بسبب حجه . قال نافع : "كان ابن عمر وابن عباس يجلسان للناس عند مقدم الحاج ، فكنت أجلس إلى هذا يوما ، وإلى هذا يوما فكان ابن عباس يجيب ويفتي في كل ما سئل عنه ، وكان ابن عمر يرد أكثر مما يفتي"(336) .*

*الأثر السابع :* 
*أثر عمر وابن عمر ، وقد أخرجه الطبري في تهذيب الآثار(337) فقال : حدثنا محمد بن العلاء حدثنا وكيع . وحدثنا ابن وكيع حدثنا أبي عن العمري حدثنا نافع عن ابن عمر وعمر أنهما كانا لا يصومان يوم عرفة . قال المعترض : أخرجه الطبري من طريق عبيدالله العمري قال حدثنا نافع به . وهذا سنده صحيح رجاله كلهم ثقات(338) .*
*وقد وهم المعترض فظن العمري عبيد الله الثقة تبعا لكلام محقق الكتاب في الحاشية ، والصواب أن العمري هو عبد الله بن عمر بن حفص الضعيف(339) ، فالغالب أن المحدثين إذا أطلقوا العمري أرادوا به الضعيف . ووكيع بن الجراح راوي هذا الأثر عن العمري لم يرو إلا عن الكبير الضعيف ، ولم تذكر له رواية عن عبيدالله الثقة(340) .* 
*والحاصل أن الأثر بهذا السند ضعيف ؛ لضعف العمري ، ولانقطاع السند بين نافع وعمر(341) . وعلى فرض ثبوته فقد تقدم أن المقصود بهذه الآثار حال الحج .*
*الأثر الثامن :* 
*أثر عمر ، وقد أخرجه الطبري في تهذيب الآثار(342) قال : حدثنا أبوكريب حدثنا وكيع وحدثنا ابن وكيع حدثنا أبي عن عمارة بن زاذان قال : "سألت سالم بن عبدالله عن صوم يوم عرفة فقال : لم يصمه عمر ، ولا أحد من آل عمر ، يابني ".*
*قال المعترض : "أثر حسن ، وهذا سند حسن"(343) .*
*أقول : الصواب أن هذا السند ضعيف ؛ لضعف عمارة بن زاذان(344) ، ولانقطاع السند بين سالم وجده عمر .* 

*قال أبو زرعة : "سالم عن جده عمر مرسل"(345) . وعلى فرض ثبوته فقد تقدم أن المقصود بهذه الآثار حال الحج .*
*الأثر التاسع :* 
*أثر عمر الذي رواه عبيد بن عمير عنه أنه لم يصم يوم عرفة . وهذا أحد ألفاظ الأثر الثاني ، وقد تقدم الكلام عليه بالتفصيل هناك .*
*الأثر العاشر :* 
*أثر الحسين بن علي رضي الله عنهما ، وقد أخرجه الطبري في تهذيب الآثار(346) قال : حدثنا أبو كريب حدثنا وكيع . وحدثنا ابن وكيع حدثنا أبي عن شريك عن السدي عن بشر القرشي قال : دخلت على الحسين بن علي يوم عرفة ، وهو يأكل .*
*قال المعترض : "أثر حسن . وهذا سند حسن ، وشريك هو ابن عبد الله النخعي صدوق يخطىء ، ولا أظن أنه أخطأ في هذا الأثر ، فافطن لهذا . وهو حسن في الشواهد . فهذا الحسين بن علي رضي الله عنه كان مفطرا في يوم عرفة ، ولم يكن حاجا . وهذا يدل على أنه لا يرى صيام يوم عرفة ، وحسبك به شيخا"(347)* 
*والجواب أن سند هذا الأثر ضعيف ؛ لأمرين :*
*1- أن فيه شريك بن عبد الله النخعي ، وهو ضعيف لسوء حفظه في قول جماهير النقاد( 348) قال ابن رجب : "وبكل حال فهو سيىء الحفظ كثير الوهم"(349).*
*وما ذكره المعترض من أنه لا يظن أن شريكا أخطأ في هذا الأثر لم يأت عليه بدليل . ويبدو أن دليله على ذلك هو أن الأثر يوافق رأي المعترض في عدم صيام يوم عرفة .* 
*ويؤيد هذا أن المعترض نفسه ذكر حديثا رواه شريك عن عبد الله بن شريك قال : "رأيت ابن عمر عشية عرفة صائما فأفطر قبل أن يفيض الناس" . ثم قال المعترض : "أثر ضعيف سنده ضعيف ، فيه شريك بن عبد الله النخعي ، وهو سيء الحفظ ، ولذلك يخطىء كثيرا"(350) . وهذا تصرف عجيب من المعترض فحين يروي شريك ما يوافق رأيه يكون ضابطا حسن الحديث ، وحين يروي ما يخالف رأيه يكون ضعيفا سيء الحفظ !* 
*2- أن بشرا القرشي راوي الأثر عن الحسين ، مجهول لم يرو عنه سوى السدي(351) .* 
*وقد جزم المعترض بأن الحسين لم يكن حاجا ، وليس في الأثر ما يدل على ذلك ، فجزم المعترض بذلك تحكم بلا دليل . وقد روى عبد الرزاق في مصنفه(352) عن ابن عيينة عن جعفر بن محمد عن أبيه أن رجلا أتى حسنا وحسينا يوم عرفة ، فوجد أحدهما صائما والآخر مفطرا ، قال : "لقد جئت أسألكما عن أمر اختلفتما فيه ، فقالا : ما اختلفنا . من صام فحسن ، ومن لم يصم فلا بأس" .*
*وهذا سند رجاله ثقات لكنه منقطع ، فمحمد الباقر بن علي بن الحسين روايته عن الحسن والحسين مرسلة(353) . فهذا الأثر يرد به على استدلال المعترض بالأثر السابق على أن الحسين لا يرى صيام يوم عرفة* 
*الأثر الحادي عشر :* 
*أثر ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما ، وقد أخرجه ابن الجعد عن شعبة عن محمد بن مرة عن محمد بن سعيد قال : رأيت ابن عمر يوم عرفة ، وهو يأكل(354) .*
*قال المعترض : "هذا سند حسن"(355) .*
*أقول : لم أجد أحدا ترجم لمحمد بن سعيد الراوي عن ابن عمر غير أن المزي ذكر في ترجمة محمد بن مرة أن ممن روى عنه محمد بن سعيد صاحب ابن عمر(356) . لكنني وجدت عددا من العلماء يذكرونه باسم محمد بن عبد الله :*
*قال البخاري : "محمد بن مرة عن محمد بن عبد الله ، روى عنه شعبة" (357) .*
*وقال أبو حاتم الرازي : "محمد بن عبد الله رأى ابن عمر يأكل بعرفة ، روى عنه محمد بن مرة الكوفي هو مجهول لا يدرى من هو"(358) .*
*وقال ابن حبان : "محمد بن عبد الله شيخ يروي عن ابن عمر . روى شعبة عن محمد بن مرة عنه"(359)* 
*وقال الذهبي : "محمد بن عبد الله عن ابن عمر ، وعنه محمد بن مرة : مجهول"(360) .*
*فالحاصل أن راوي هذا الأثر عن ابن عمر مجهول كما قال أبو حاتم ، والذهبي ، فالسند ضعيف ، ومع ذلك حسنه المعترض .*
*وقد استدل به المعترض على أن ابن عمر كان مفطرا في يوم عرفة في غير الحج ، وليس في الأثر ما يدل على ذلك ، بل جاء ما يدل على أن ذلك كان في الحج ، فقد أخرج الأثر أبو نعيم من طريق عاصم ابن علي عن شعبة عن محمد بن مرة عن محمد بن سعد بن أبي وقاص(361) قال : "دخلت على ابن عمر بعرفات وهو يأكل"(362) .*
*فهذا جميع ما ذكره المعترض من الآثار التي استدل بها وقال : "قد بينت هذه الآثار التي ذكرناها عن السلف رضي الله عنهم إفطارهم يوم عرفة بلا شك في غير الحج"(363) .*
*أقول : قد تمت مناقشة كل أثر منها ، وتبين أنه ليس في شيء ثابت منها ما يدل على أن ذلك كان في غير الحج .* 
*والعجيب قول المعترض في بيان وجوه ضعف حديث أبي قتادة :" الوجه الثاني عشر : بأنه معلول بالضعف لنهي الصحابة رضي الله عنهم عن صوم يوم عرفة للحاج ولغير الحاج "(364) .*
*فنسب النهي عن صوم يوم عرفة إلى الصحابة بإطلاق ، وهو لم يذكر من روي عنه ذلك النهي سوى عمر وابن عمر رضي الله عنهما !*
*وقد استدل المعترض بأثر عن ابن مسعود فقال : "وثبت عن ابن مسعود رضي الله عنه أنه لم يصوم(365) يوم عرفة مع ما فيه من الأجر العظيم . عن عبد الرحمن بن يزيد أن عبد الله لا يكاد يصوم ، فإذا صام صام ثلاثة أيام من كل شهر ، ويقول : إني إذا صمت ضعفت عن الصلاة ، والصلاة أحب إلي من الصوم . فكيف يكون صوم يوم عرفة مستحبا ، ويكفر السنة الماضية والباقية ، ولم يصومه(366) ابن مسعود رضي الله عنه ؟"(367) .*
*والجواب عما ذكره يكون بثلاثة أمور ، وهي :*
*1- أن ابن مسعود رضي الله عنه لم يتعمد تخصيص يوم عرفة بترك الصيام ، وإنما كان يقل من الصوم التطوعي بعمومه ، ولم يعلل ترك صيامه الأيام التي لم يكن يصومها بأنه لم يثبت في صيامها فضل ، وإنما علل ذلك بتعارض الصوم التطوعي والصلاة التطوعية عنده فهو لا يقدر إلا على واحد منهما ، فآثر فعل الأفضل وترك المفضول كما هو مقرر في القواعد الشرعية . وممن نبه على هذا الطبري في تهذيب الآثار(368) .*
*2- أنه يلزم المعترض حين استدل بأثر ابن مسعود على ما ذكره أن ينفي استحباب صيام الست من شوال وصيام الاثنين ، وصيام عاشوراء ، وغيرها مما دل الدليل على استحباب صيامه ، بحجة أن ابن مسعود لم يصمها . وقد روى عبد الرزاق في مصنفه(369) عن الثوري عن عبد الكريم الجزري عن أبي عبيدة عن أمه قالت : "ما رأيت عبد الله بن مسعود صائما قط غير يومين إلا رمضان . قالت : لا أدري ما كان شأن ذلك اليومين ؟" .*
*وهذا سند صحيح عن ابن مسعود رجاله كلهم ثقات ، وأم أبي عبيدة هي زينب بنت معاوية صحابية(370) .*
*3- أن عدم عمل بعض الصحابة بحديث لا يستلزم عدم ثبوته كما تقدم توضيحه في أول الكلام في هذا الوجه .*
*وقد رد ابن حزم على من احتج بترك بعض الصحابة صيام يوم عرفة بأنه قد صامه غيرهم وقال : "فإذا اختلفوا فالمرجوع إليه سنة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم .* 
*ثم روى حديث مورق العجلي أنه قال : قلت لابن عمر : أتصلي الضحى ؟ . قال : لا . قلت : فعمر ؟ . قال : لا . قلت : فأبو بكر ؟ . قال : لا . قلت : فرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم . قال : لا إخاله . قال ابن حزم : فمن كره صوم يوم عرفة لقول ابن عمر : إن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لم يصمه ولا أبو بكر ولا عمر ، فليكره صلاة الضحى لقوله فيها مثل ذلك ، والطريقان صحيحان ، وإلا فهو متلاعب بالدين . وقد صح أن أبا بكر وعمر لم يكونا يضحيان فليكرهوا الأضحية أيضا لذلك "(371) .*

*المبحث التاسع :
رد إعلال الحديث بدعوى مخالفته أصلا من أصول الدين*
*قال المعترض في وجوه ضعف الحديث :" الوجه الثامن بأنه معلول بالضعف ؛ لأنه مخالف لأصل من أصول الدين ، وهو ذكر أجر صومه بأنه يكفر السنة الماضية والباقية . وهذا الحكم للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لا يشاركه أحد بنص القرآن والسنة النبوية وأقوال أهل العلم"(372) .*
*وقال المعترض أيضا : "وذكر في حديث الباب زيادة شاذة ، وهي صيام يوم عرفة يكفر ذنوب سنتين : سنة ماضية ، وسنة آتية ، فيكون للعبد الصائم ليوم عرفة يكفر ما تقدم من ذنبه وما تأخر . وهذا الحكم خاص بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، لا يشاركه أحد من بني آدم لا جزئيا ولا كليا ، فافطن لهذا ترشد"(373) .* 
*وقد أجاب العلماء عن شبهة المعترض بعدة أجوبة :*
*قال الماوردي : "فيه تأويلان ، أحدهما أن الله تعالى يغفر له ذنوب سنتين . والثاني أن الله تعالى يعصمه في هاتين السنتين فلا يعصي فيهما"(374) .* 
*وقال النووي : " قال السرخسي : أما السنة الأولى فتكفر ما جرى فيها . واختلف العلماء في معنى تكفير السنة الباقية المستقبلة ، فقال بعضهم : معناه إذا ارتكب فيها معصية جعل الله تعالى صوم يوم عرفة الماضي كفارة لها كما جعله مكفرا لما في السنة الماضية .* 
*وقال بعضهم : معناه أن الله تعالى يعصمه في السنة المستقبلة عن ارتكاب ما يحتاج فيه إلى كفارة . وقال صاحب العدة : في تكفير السنة الأخرى يحتمل معنيين : أحدهما المراد السنة التي قبل هذه ، فيكون معناه أن يكفر سنتين ماضيتين . والثاني أنه أراد سنة ماضية وسنة مستقبلة "(375) .*
*وقيل : " معناه أن يعطيه من الرحمة والثواب قدرا يكون كفارة للسنة الماضية ، والسنة القابلة إذا جاءت واتفقت له ذنوب "(376) .*
*وقال الشوكاني : "وقد استشكل تكفيره السنة الآتية ؛ لأن التكفير التغطية ، ولا تكون إلا لشيء قد وقع . وأجيب بأن المراد يكفره بعد وقوعه ، أو المراد أنه يلطف به فلا يأتي بذنب فيها بسبب صيامه ذلك اليوم"(377) .*
*وما في حديث أبي قتادة الذي ذكر المعترض أنه يخالف أصلا من أصول الدين له نظائر في الأحاديث الصحيحة ، منها حديث أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " من اغتسل ثم أتى الجمعة ، فصلى ما قدر له ثم أنصت حتى يفرغ من خطبته ثم يصلي معه غفر له ما بينه وبين الجمعة الأخرى وفضل ثلاثة أيام " رواه مسلم(378) .* 
*قال النووي : "قال بعض أصحابنا : والمراد بما بين الجمعتين من صلاة الجمعة وخطبتها إلى مثل الوقت من الجمعة الثانية حتى تكون سبعة أيام بلا زيادة ولا نقصان ، ويضم إليها ثلاثة فتصير عشرة "(379).*
*يؤيد هذا ماجاء في حديث سلمان رضي الله عنه عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال :" لا يتطهر الرجل فيحسن طهوره ثم يأتي الجمعة فينصت حتى يقضي الإمام صلاته إلا كان كفارة له ما بينه وبين الجمعة المقبلة ما اجتنبت المقتلة " رواه أحمد(380) ، ورواه البخاري(381) بلفظ آخر .*
*وقال العيني : " فإن قلت : فكيف يعقل تكفير الذنب قبل وقوعه ؟ ؛ قلت : المراد عدم المؤاخذة به إذا وقع . ومنه ما ورد في مغفرة ما تقدم من الذنب وما تأخر ، ومنه حديث أبي قتادة في صحيح مسلم :" صيام يوم عرفة أحتسب على الله أن يكفر السنة التي قبله والسنة التي بعده " (382) .*
*ومنه حديث علي رضي الله عنه أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : " لعل الله أن يكون قد اطلع على أهل بدر فقال : اعملوا ما شئتم فقد غفرت لكم " متفق عليه(383) .*
*قال ابن حجر (384): "قيل إن صيغة الأمر في قوله اعملوا للتشريف والتكريم ، والمراد عدم المؤاخذة بما يصدر منهم بعد ذلك ، وأنهم خصوا بذلك لما حصل لهم من الحال العظيمة التي اقتضت محو ذنوبهم السابقة وتأهلوا لأن يغفر الله لهم الذنوب اللاحقة إن وقعت . أي كل ما عملتموه بعد هذه الواقعة من أي عمل كان فهو مغفور" .* 
*وللحافظ ابن حجر كتاب اسمه : الخصال المكفرة للذنوب المقدمة والمؤخرة جمع فيه الأحاديث التي ورد فيها الوعد بغفران ما تقدم من الذنوب وما تأخر ، بين في مقدمته أن هذا جائز وواقع وقال : "وإذا علم أن الله تعالى مالك كل شيء ، له ما في السماوات وما في الأرض ، وما بينهما وما تحت الثرى لم يمتنع أن يعطي من شاء ما شاء . وقد ثبت أن ليلة القدر خير من ألف شهر . وقد يقع العمل في بعض ليالي السنة من بعض الناس أكثر مما يعمل فيها ، ومع ذلك فالعمل فيها أفضل من غيرها"(385)* 
*وبهذا يتبين أن المعترض جازف حين قال : "وكل ما يرد في الأخبار من تكفير الذنوب المستقبلة فهي ضعيفة لتخصيص ذلك بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وحده"(386) .* 
*وأنبه هنا على ما نبهت عليه في المقدمة من أن المعترض يذكر هنا أحد المقاييس التي يستدل بها على وضع الحديث ، فقد ذكر علماء الاصطلاح أن من جملة دلائل وضع الحديث أن يكون منافيا لدلالة الكتاب القطعية أو السنة المتواترة أو الإجماع القطعي(387) ، وهذا ما استعمله المعترض في رد حديث مسلم ، وهذا يدل على أنه يعتقد أنه حديث موضوع لا أنه ضعيف فحسب مما يعني أن صحيح مسلم فيه أحاديث موضوعة !* 

*المبحث العاشر : 
رد إعلال الحديث بدعوى إنكار أهل العلم إياه*
*قال المعترض في بيان وجوه ضعف الحديث : "الوجه الحادي عشر : بأنه معلول بالضعف ؛ لإنكار أهل العلم الحديث"(388) .*
*والجواب أن ما ذكره المعترض فيه مجازفة شديدة ، والواقع بخلاف ما ذكره ؛ فإن أكثر أهل العلم بل عامتهم لا ينكرون الحديث وإنما يعتقدون ثبوته ، ويقولون بمقتضاه فيستحبون صيام يوم عرفة لغير الحجاج .*
*روى ابن أبي شيبة عن يزيد بن هارون عن عبد الله بن عون عن إبراهيم النخعي أنه قال : "كانوا لا يرون بصوم عرفة بأسا إلا أن يتخوفوا أن يكون يوم الذبح"(389) .*
*وهذا سند صحيح عن إبراهيم النخعي . وقد أدرك النخعي جماعة من أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لكنه لم يحدث عنهم ، وحدث عن جمع من كبار التابعين(390) .*
*وقال الترمذي بعد أن روى حديث أبي قتادة في فضل صوم يوم عرفة : "وقد استحب أهل العلم صيام يوم عرفة إلا بعرفة"(391) . فهو هنا نسب القول بالاستحباب إلى أهل العلم ، وليس أكثر أهل العلم ، أو بعض أهل العلم كما يعبر به في بعض المسائل .*
*وقال القرطبي : "استحب أهل العلم صوم يوم عرفة إلا بعرفة"(392) .*
*ونقل ابن عبد البر الإجماع على جواز صيام يوم عرفة لغير الحجاج ، فقال :*
*"وقد أجمع العلماء على أن يوم عرفة جائز صيامه للمتمتع إذا لم يجد هديا ، وأنه جائز صيامه بغير مكة ومن كره صومه بعرفة فإنما كرهه من أجل الضعف عن الدعاء والعمل في ذلك الموقف ، والنصب لله فيه . فإن صيامه قادرا على الإتيان بما كلف من العمل بعرفة بغير حرج ولا إثم"(393) .*
*وقال الطبري في صوم يوم عرفة : "وقد اختار صومه على إفطاره جماعة من الصحابة والتابعين ، حتى لقد صامه جماعة منهم بعرفة . ثم قال مبوبا : ذكر من كان يؤثر صوم يوم عرفة على الإفطار فيه ، ومن كان يأمر بذلك من الصحابة والتابعين ، ثم روى ذلك بأسانيده عن عائشة ، والزبير بن العوام ، وعثمان بن أبي العاص ، والحسن ، وسعيد بن جبير" (394).*
*واتفقت المذاهب الأربعة على استحباب صوم يوم عرفة .*
*وممن نقل الاتفاق ابن هبيرة فقال : "واتفقوا على أن صوم يوم عرفة مستحب لمن لم يكن بعرفة"(395)* 
*وقال الطحاوي الحنفي : "فثبت بهذا الأثر عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم الترغيب في صوم يوم عرفة . وهذا قول أبى حنيفة وأبي يوسف ومحمد رحمهم الله تعالى "(396) .*
*وقال الكاساني الحنفي : "وأما صوم يوم عرفة ففي حق غير الحاج مستحب ؛ لكثرة الأحاديث الواردة بالندب إلى صومه ، ولأن له فضيلة على غيره من الأيام"(397) .*
*وقال الحطاب المالكي : " يستحب صوم يوم عرفة لغير الحاج لقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم "(398)، وذكر الحديث .*
*وقال النفراوي المالكي : "ومن المرغب في صيامه أكثر من غيره صوم يوم عرفة ، وهو تاسع الحجة ، وهو يكفر السنة التي قبله والسنة التي بعده"(399) .*
*وقال النووي الشافعي : "قال الشافعي والأصحاب : يستحب صوم يوم عرفة لغير من هو بعرفة"(400)* 
*وقال البغوي الشافعي : "وصوم يوم عرفة مستحب لغير الحاج . وذكر الحديث "(401) .*
*وقال الخرقي الحنبلي : "وصيام عاشوراء كفارة سنة ، ويوم عرفة كفارة سنتين" . فقال ابن قدامة الحنبلي شارحا : "وجملته أن صيام هذين اليومين مستحب لما روى أبو قتادة ، وذكر الحديث"(402) .*
*وقال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية : "ويستحب صيام ثلاثة أيام من كل شهر ... وصيام يوم عرفة كفارة سنتين"(403) .*
*وقال ابن القيم : "صح عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم أن صيامه يكفر سنتين ، فالصواب أن الأفضل لأهل الآفاق صومه"(404) .*
*وأفتى باستحباب صوم يوم عرفة لغير الحجاج عامة علماء وفقهاء هذا العصر .*
*قالت اللجنة الدائمة للإفتاء في المملكة العربية السعودية برئاسة الشيخ ابن باز :* 
*"يوم عرفة هو اليوم الذي يقف الناس فيه بعرفة ، وصومه مشروع لغير من تلبس بالحج .*
*ويشرع صوم يوم عرفة إذا صادف يوم جمعة ، ولو بدون صوم يوم قبله ؛ لما ثبت عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من الحث على صومه وبيان فضله وعظيم ثوابه"(405) .*
*وقال الشيخ ابن باز : " أما غير الحجاج فيستحب لهم صيام يوم عرفة فهو يوم فضيل ، صيامه يكفر السنة التي قبله والتي بعده ، وفيه خير عظيم"(406) .*
*وقال الشيخ ابن عثيمين : "صيام يوم عرفة لغير الحاج سنة مؤكدة . وذكر الحديث"(407) .*
*وقال الشيخ ابن جبرين : "غير الحجاج يشرع لهم صومه تقربا إلى الله لفضله . وفضل صيام عرفة أنه يكفر سنتين "(408) .*
*وممن أفتى باستحباب صوم يوم عرفة لغير الحجاج ، واستدل بالحديث الشيخ محمد بن إبراهيم آل الشيخ مفتي السعودية الأسبق(409) ، والشيخ محمد ناصر الدين الألباني(410) ، والشيخ صالح الفوزان(411)* 
*ولا أعلم أحدا من علماء هذا الزمان يفتي بعدم استحباب صوم يوم عرفة لغير الحجاج .*
*وبهذا يتبين لك قدر مجازفة المعترض حين قال : "فإن البعض -كالمتعالمين والقصاصين والحزبيين ممن تشبهوا بشيوخ الدين وليسوا منهم في العلم ، بل هؤلاء من المتخبطين والآثمين في الدين ، وهؤلاء وإن درسوا وخطبوا وحاضروا فهم جهال في الدين - الذين قالوا بصوم يوم عرفة لشهرته بين الناس ، دون بحث في تخريجه وعلله وطرقه ، وبدون اجتهاد في الأدلة ومعرفة الحق في هذه المسألة . والمفتي المقلد إذا أفتى الناس بدون اجتهاد في الأدلة ومعرفة الحق فهو آثم وإن أصاب الحق "(412) .*

*خاتمة**يتلخص من هذا البحث أن حديث أبي قتادة رضي الله عنه الذي رواه مسلم في صحيحه حديث صحيح ، لا علة في سنده ، ولا علة في متنه ، وأنه يستحب صيام يوم عرفة لغير الحجاج كما هو قول عامة العلماء قديما وحديثا ، وأن العلل التي ذكرها المعترض وضعف بها الحديث لم يسبق إليها ، ولم يصب في شيء منها على الإطلاق ، وأن المعترض اختلطت عليه الأمور فعمد إلى الآثار التي تدل على عدم استحباب صيام يوم عرفة للحجاج فاستدل بها على عدم مشروعية صيام يوم عرفة لغير الحجاج ، والمسألتان مختلفتان . وأختم هذا البحث حامدا الله تعالى على ما وفقني إليه من بيان الحق ، ومصليا ومسلما على رسوله الأمين وآله وصحبه أجمعين .*

*ـــ*
*(1) مقدمة صحيح مسلم 1/28 .*
*(2) سورة التوبة : 122 .*
*(3) الجمع بين الصحيحين للحميدي 1/73-77 .*
*(4) الجمع بين الصحيحين للإشبيلي 1/6 .*
*(5) صيانة صحيح مسلم /85 .*
*(6)شرح النووي على صحيح مسلم 1/14 .*
*(7) تهذيب الأسماء 1/91 .*
*(8) مجموع الفتاوى 20/321 .*
*(9) عمدة القاري 1/5 .*
*(10) الحطة في ذكر الصحاح الستة /225 .*
*(11) كذا في جزئه ، وصوابه : مسلما .*
*(12) الجزء 10-11 .*
*(13) الجزء /20 .*
*(14) هو أحد المعاصرين يعمل في وظيفة باحث أول في دار البحوث للدراسات الإسلامية في دبي ، له كتب في الرد على الشيخ الألباني ، منها كتاب تنبيه المسلم إلى تعدي الألباني على صحيح مسلم ، والتعريف بأوهام من قسم السنن إلى صحيح وضعيف في ستة مجلدات زعم فيه أن أكثر من 85% من أحاديث ربع العبادات من السنن الأربعة التي ضعفها الألباني هي أحاديث ثابتة ! وقد رد عليه عدد من طلبة العلم وأهل الحديث .*
*(15) الجزء /47-48 .*
*(16) الجزء /54 .*
*(17) هدي الساري /346 .*
*(18) هدي الساري /349 .*
*(19) انظر مكانة الصحيحين /318 .*
*(20) مكانة الصحيحين /325 .*
*(21) الموقظة /46 .*
*(22) انظر البحر الذي زخر 2/608 .*
*(23) مطبوع بتحقيق إبراهيم الكليب .*
*(24) مطبوع عدة طبعات ، أجودها التي حققها صلاح الأمين ، والتي حققها سعد الحميد .*
*(25) انظر شرح التبصرة والتذكرة للعراقي 1/137 ، البحر الذي زخر 2/612 .*
*(26) هدي الساري /346 .*
*(27) هدي الساري /383 .*
*(28) النكت على ابن الصلاح 1/383 .*
*(29) صحيح مسلم /865 ح 2746 - 2749 .*
*(30) كتاب الصيام - باب في صوم الدهر تطوعا /1403 ح 2425 .*
*(31) كتاب الصوم - باب ما جاء في فضل الصوم يوم عرفة /1721 ح 749 .*
*(32) كتاب الصيام - باب صيام يوم عرفة /2580 ح 1730 .*
*(33) المسند 37/224 ح 22537 .*
*(34) انظر الجزء /16 .*
*(35) انظر تهذيب الكمال 23/131 .*
*(36) انظر تهذيب الكمال مع حاشية تحقيقه 16/168 ، سير أعلام النبلاء 4/206 ، تقريب التهذيب/548 .* 
*(37) انظر الإصابة 7/327 .*
*(38)انظر صحيح ابن خزيمة3/288 ح 2087 ، 3/296 ح 2111 ، 3/298 ح 2117 ، 3/301 ح 2126* 
*(39) انظر الإحسان 8/394 ح 3631 ، 8/395 ح 3632 .*
*(40) انظر شرح معاني الآثار 2/72 .*
*(41) انظر المستدرك 2/658 .*
*(42) التمهيد 21/162 .*
*(43) انظر المحلى 7/18 .*
*(44) انظر شرح السنة 6/343 .*
*(45) انظر المغني 4/443 .*
*(46) انظر شرح النووي على مسلم 2/85 .*
*(47) انظر سير أعلام النبلاء 10/684 .*
*(48) انظر تهذيب سنن أبي داود لابن القيم 7/77 .*
*(49) انظر مجلس في فضل يوم عرفة لابن ناصر الدين /153 .*
*(50) انظر الخصال المكفرة للذنوب المقدمة والمؤخرة /51 ، فتح الباري 4/237 .*
*(51) السنن الكبرى للنسائي 3/224 .*
*(52) تهذيب الآثار - مسند عمر 1/290 .*
*(53) الضعفاء الكبير 1/298 .*
*(54) مختصر فتاوى ابن تيمية للبعلي /290 .*
*(55) تهذيب السنن 7/77 .*
*(56) 37/221 ح 22535 .*
*(57) تقريب التهذيب /229 .*
*(58) إرواء الغليل 4/109 ، وانظر تهذيب التهذيب 2/200 .*
*(59) التمهيد 21/162 .*
*(60) انظر العلل للدارقطني 6/148 .*
*(61) انظر العلل طبعة الحميد /612 المسألة 702 .*
*(62) صحيح البخاري - كتاب الصوم - باب صوم يوم عرفة /155 ح 1988 ، وصحيح مسلم - كتاب الصيام باب استحباب الفطر للحاج بعرفات يوم عرفة /858 ح 2632 .*
*(63)صحيح مسلم - كتاب الصيام باب استحباب الفطر للحاج بعرفات يوم عرفة /858 ح 2635 .*
*(64) الحلاب : اللبن أو الإناء الذي يحلب فيه . انظر النهاية /224 .*
*(65)صحيح البخاري - كتاب الصوم - باب صوم يوم عرفة /155 ح 1989 ، وصحيح مسلم - كتاب الصيام باب استحباب الفطر للحاج بعرفات يوم عرفة /858 ح 2636 .*
*(66) فتح الباري 4/237 .*
*(67) كتاب العيدين - باب فضل العمل في أيام التشريق /76 ح 969 .*
*(68) انظر شرح مشكل الآثار 7/419 .*
*(69) شرح النووي على صحيح مسلم 8/71 .*
*(70) انظر قطف الأزهار المتناثرة /135 .*
*(71) المصنف 4/156 ح 9805 .*
*(72) 13/542 ح 7548 .*
*(73) انظر تحرير تقريب التهذيب 3/396 .*
*(74) تاريخ الدوري 2/364 .*
*(75) تقريب التهذيب /399 .*
*(76) 3/228 ح 2841 .*
*(77) 10/17 ح 5648 .*
*(78) تقريب التهذيب /500 .*
*(79) الأمالي المطلقة /141 .*
*(80) 41/438 ح 24970 .*
*(81) أطراف المسند 9/188 .*
*(82)7/44 .*
*(83) أخبار مكة /28 ح 2766 .*
*(84) الأمالي المطلقة لابن حجر /141 .*
*(85) الجزء /29 .*
*(86) انظر المجموع 6/380 .*
*(87) فتح الباري 4/238 ، وانظر تهذيب الآثار - مسند عمر 1/352 .*
*(88) المجموع 6/381 .*
*(89) رواه البخاري في كتاب الصوم - باب قول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لمن ظلل عليه /152 ح 1946 ، ومسلم في كتاب الصيام - باب جواز الصوم والفطر للمسافر /856 ح 2612 .*
*(90) سير أعلام النبلاء 10/684 .*
*(91) كتاب الصيام - باب في صوم يوم عرفة بعرفة /1404 ح 2440 .*
*(92) صحيح ابن خزيمة 3/292 ح 2101 .*
*(93) المحلى 7/18، التلخيص الحبير 2/213 .*
*(94) الضعفاء الكبير 1/298 .*
*(95) إكمال المعلم 4/75 .*
*(96) سير أعلام النبلاء 10/683 .*
*(97) الجزء /167 .*
*(98) كذا في المطبوع ، وصوابه : 38 ؛ كما في مصدره الذي نقله المعترض منه ولم يشر إليه ، وهوكتاب موقف الإمامين البخاري ومسلم من اشتراط اللقيا والسماع في السند المعنعن بين المتعاصرين لخالد الدريس /228 .* 
*(99) هاتان المعقوفتان وضعتهما لأبين أن مابينهما نقله المعترض من كتاب موقف الإمامين للدريس /228 ، ولم يشر إلى ذلك أدنى إشارة* 
*(100) الجزء /18-19 .*
*(101) المراسيل لابن أبي حاتم /7 .*
*(102) صحيح مسلم /680 .*
*(103) التاريخ الأوسط 3/135 .*
*(104) التاريخ الكبير 3/67 .*
*(105) التاريخ الكبير 5/198 .*
*(106) انظر نقد بيان الوهم والإيهام للذهبي /83 ، موقف الإمامين /252 .*
*(107) انظر الاتصال والانقطاع للاحم /143 .*
*(108) انظر بيان الوهم والإيهام 1/576 .*
*(109) انظر موقف الإمامين /253 ، 498 .*
*(110) انظر اختصار علوم الحديث /44 .*
*(111) انظر محاسن الاصطلاح /158 .*
*(112) انظر تتماته على الموقظة للذهبي /137 .*
*(113) انظر النصيحة للألباني /20 ، سلسلة الأحاديث الضعيفة 14/1/115 .*
*(114) انظر كتابه : الحديث الصحيح/140 .*
*(115) انظر كتابه منهج الإمام البخاري /188 .*
*(116) انظر كتابه : إجماع المحدثين على عدم اشتراط العلم بالسماع /77 .* 
*(117) انظر كتابه : علوم الحديث /45 .*
*(118) انظر موقف الإمامين /432 .*
*(119) تدريب الراوي 1/159 ، وانظر البحر الذي زخر 3/927 .*
*(120) انظر صحيح مسلم /679 .*
*(121) الاتصال والانقطاع للاحم /150 .*
*(122) المحلى 7/19 .*
*(123) تقريب التهذيب /1192 .*
*(124) التاريخ الأوسط 1/682 .*
*(125) تهذيب التهذيب 12/224 .*
*(126) سير أعلام النبلاء 4/207 .*
*(127) الجرح والتعديل 5/173 .*
*(128)2/377 .*
*(129) انظر الإصابة 7/445 .*
*(130) الجزء /21 .*
*(130) العلل للدراقطني 2/106 .*
*(132) العلل 6/146 .*
*(133) صحيح مسلم /679- 681 .*
*(134) شرح علل الترمذي 2/588 .*
*(135)موقف الإمامين /462-469 .*
*(136) سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة 6/1192 .*
*(137) انظر في هذه المسألة كتاب موقف الإمامين للدريس /355 ، إجماع المحدثين للعوني /148 .*
*(138) انظر تتمات أبي غدة على الموقظة /137 ، التدليس في الحديث للدميني /28 .*
*(139) النصيحة للألباني /26 .*
*(140) الجزء /87-89 . والعبارة الأخيرة نقلها عن طارق عوض الله في كتابه ردع الجاني /77 ، ولم يشر إليه .*
*ويظهر أن المعترض يرى نفسه من الحفاظ الذين يحق لهم انتقاد أحاديث الصحيحين .*
*(141) تهذيب الكمال 4/433 .*
*(142) انظر شرح العمدة - كتاب الطهارة لابن تيمية /171 .*
*(143) صحيح مسلم /679 .*
*(144) انظر أمثلة على ذلك في كتاب : بين الإمامين مسلم والدارقطني / 60 ، 93 ، 97 ، 322 ، 388 ، 392 .*
*(145) كذا ، وصوابها : أوتي .*
*(146) الجزء /167 .*
*(147) الجزء /32 .*
*(148) قد نبهت على عدد من هذه الأخطاء فيما أنقله من أقواله في هذا البحث . وإليك بعض أخطائه النحوية :*
*في ص 15 : ولم يتحرى صلى الله عليه وسلم . وفي ص 69 : والمفتي كالحزبي المتعالم إن لم يكن عالم بالحق . وفي ص 89 : وليس هذا مقصور على الحافظ وفي ص 139 : وثبت عن ابن مسعود أنه لم يصوم يوم عرفة . وفيها أيضا : ولم يصومه ابن مسعود . وفيها أيضا : ولم يصومه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم . وفي ص 160 : النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لم يتحرى . وفي ص 165 : إن الله تعالى يعصمه في هاتين السنتين فلايعص فيهما .*
*(149) وصف الذهبي الحارث بن أبي أسامة في ترجمته بالحافظ الصدوق العالم مسند العراق صاحب المسند المشهور . ثم قال : وقال أبو الفتح الأزدي : هو ضعيف ،لم أر في شيوخنا من يحدث عنه. فقال الذهبي معلقا : هذه مجازفة . ليت الأزدي عرف ضعف نفسه . سير أعلام النبلاء 13/389 .*
*(150) تعنى الرجل : نصب . وتعنى الأمر : تكلفه على مشقة . المعجم الوسيط /633 .*
*(151) فتح المغيث 1/274 .*
*(152) الأخلاق والسير في مداواة النفوس لابن حزم /24 .*
*(153) شرح النووي على صحيح مسلم 8/50 .*
*(154) المفهم 3/186 .*
*(155) صحيح البخاري - كتاب الصوم - باب صوم شعبان /154 ح 1969 ، وصحيح مسلم - كتاب الصيام - باب صيام النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في غير رمضان /863 ح 2721 .* 
*(156) كتاب الفضائل - باب من فضائل إبراهيم الخليل/1094 ح 6138 .*
*(157) شرح النووي على صحيح مسلم 15/121 .*
*(158) سورة البقرة : 260 .*
*(159) صحيح البخاري - كتاب أحاديث الأنبياء - باب قوله :{ ونبئهم عن ضيف إبراهيم } /274 ح 3372 ، وصحيح مسلم - كتاب الإيمان - باب زيادة طمأنينة القلب بتظاهر الأدلة /703 ح 382 .*
*(160) شرح النووي على صحيح مسلم 2/183 ، 185 .*
*(161) صحيح البخاري - كتاب الدعوات - باب قول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم :"اللهم اغفرلي ماقدمت وماأخرت" /538 ح 6398 ، وصحيح مسلم - كتاب الذكر والدعاء - باب في الأدعية /1150 ح 6901 .*
*(162) شرح النووي على صحيح مسلم 17/40 .*
*(163) تدريب الراوي 1/276.*
*(164) تدريب الراوي 1/275.*
*(165) الجزء /167 .*
*(166) الجزء /41 .*
*(167) انظر الجزء /41-43 .*
*(168) الجمع بين الصحيحين 1/ 2-3 .*
*(169) الجامع بين الصحيحين 1/28 .*
*(170) انظر نزهة النظر /119 ، قتح المغيث 3/137 .*
*(171) سنن الترمذي - كتاب الزكاة باب ماجاء أن في المال حقا سوى الزكاة /1711 ح 659 .*
*(172) سنن ابن ماجه - كتاب الزكاة - باب ما أدى زكاته ليس بكنز /2583 ح 1789 .*
*(173) شرح التبصرة والتذكرة 1/293 .*
*(174) انظر تحفة الأحوذي 1/183 ، أثر علل الحديث في اختلاف الفقهاء /249 .*
*(175) الجزء /44 .*
*(176) الجزء /32 .*
*(177) صحيح مسلم /865 .*
*(178) الجزء/167 .*
*(179) الجزء /34 .*
*(180) العلل 6/145 .*
*(181) العلل 2/106 .*
*(182) معرفة أنواع علم الحديث /192 .*
*(183) هدي الساري /348 .*
*(184) العلل 6/148- 152 .*
*(185) التحقيق في أحاديث الخلاف 1/188 .*
*(186) العلل6/152 .*
*(187)علل الحديث 1/544 .*
*(188) علل الحديث 1/571 .*
*(189) الجزء /167 .*
*(190) كتاب الصيام - باب صيام أيام التشريق /1402 ح 2419 .*
*(191) كتاب الصوم - باب ما جاء في كراهية صوم أيام التشريق /1723 ح 773 .*
*(192) الجزء /97 .*
*(193) ناسخ الحديث ومنسوخه للأثرم /151 .*
*(194) التمهيد 21/163 .*
*(195)التمهيد 12/126 .*
*(196) التمهيد لابن عبد البر 23/70 .*
*(197) انظر النكت على مقدمة ابن الصلاح للزركشي 2/136 .*
*(198) انظر فتح المغيث 1/231 .*
*(199) انظر فتح الباقي/172 .*
*(200) انظر شرح شرح النخبة /334 .*
*(201) فتح المغيث 1/231 .*
*(202) انظر نصب الراية 2/485 .*
*(203) انظر قطف الأزهار المتناثرة /140 .*
*(204) شرح شرح النخبة /335 .*
*(205) سورة البقرة : 197 .*
*(206) شرح مشكل الآثار 7/411-414 .*
*(207) البدع لابن وضاح /93 .*
*(208) البدع لابن وضاح /94 .*
*(209) زاد المعاد 1/62 .*
*(210) فتح الباري 4/238 .*
*(211) تهذيب الآثار - مسند عمر 1/351 .*
*(212) الجزء /167 .*
*(213) الجزء/168 .*
*(214) المحلى 7/18 .*
*(215) صحيح البخاري - كتاب التهجد - باب تحريض النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم على قيام الليل والنوافل /88 ح 1128 ، وصحيح مسلم - كتاب صلاة المسافرين - باب استحباب صلاة الضحى /790 ح 1662 .*
*(216) انظر أفعال الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ودلالتها على الأحكام الشرعية 2/58 .*
*(217) صحيح البخاري - كتاب الصوم - باب صوم يوم عرفة /155 ح 1988 ، وصحيح مسلم - كتاب الصيام باب استحباب الفطر للحاج بعرفات/858 ح 2632 .*
*(218) أخرجاه عقب الحديث السابق .*
*(219) كتاب الصيام - باب في صوم العشر /1404 ح 2437 .*
*(220) صحيح سنن أبي داود (الكبير) 7/196 ح 2106 .*
*(221) انظر العلل المخطوط 5/167 ، وانظر حاشية تحقيق المسند 37/24 .*
*(222) انظر نصب الراية 2/157 .*
*(223) كتاب الاعتكاف - باب صوم عشر ذي الحجة /868 ح 2789 .*
*(224) فيض القدير 5/474 .*
*(225) صحيح ابن خزيمة 3/293 .*
*(226) شرح مشكل الآثار 7/418 .*
*(227) كذا ، والصواب : لم يتحر .*
*(228) الجزء / 168 .*
*(229) صحيح البخاري - كتاب الصوم - باب صوم يوم عاشوراء /156 ح 2006 ، وصحيح مسلم – كتاب الصيام - باب صوم يوم عاشوراء /859 ح 2662 .*
*(23) الجزء / 162 .*
*(231) فتح الباري 4/249 .*
*(232) سلسلة الأحاديث الضعيفة 1/454 .*
*(233) صحيح البخاري - كتاب الصوم - باب صوم شعبان /154 ح 1970 ، وصحيح مسلم - كتاب الصيام - باب صيام النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم /863 ح 2722 .*
*(234) الجزء /167 .*
*(235) الجزء / 168 .*
*(246) اختصار علوم الحديث مع شرحه الباعث الحثيث /73 .*
*(237) المصنف بتحقيق الجمعة و اللحيدان 4/155 ح 9803، 9804 .*
*(238) الجزء /138 .*
*(239) انظر تهذيب الكمال 17/21 ، سؤالات الحاكم للدارقطني /239 ، الكاشف 1/623 ، تقريب التهذيب /573 .*
*(240) انظر موسوعة أقوال الإمام أحمد 2/321 .*
*(241) الجرح والتعديل 5/218 .*
*(242) انظر هدي الساري /417 .*
*(243) تهذيب الآثار - مسند عمر 1/367 .*
*(244) 1/375 .*
*(245) تهذيب الآثار - مسند عمر 1/367 .*
*(246) المصنف 4/156 ح 9810 .*
*(247) انظر تهذيب الآثار - مسند عمر 1/366 .*
*(248) انظر اخبار مكة للفاكهي 5/28 .*
*(249) التمهيد لابن عبد البر 21/158 .*
*(250) المصنف 4/156 ح 9810 .*
*(251) المصنف 5/248 ح 13553 .*
*(252) وقد ذكر ابن حزم في المحلى 7/19، و ابن حجر في الفتح 4/238 أن ممن كان يصوم عرفة عبدالله بن الزبير .*
*(253) وذكر ابن حجر في الفتح 4/238 أن ممن كان يصومه من الصحابة أسامة ابن زيد . وذكر ابن عبدالبر في التمهيد 21/158 ، والشوكاني في نيل الأوطار4/325 منهم عمر .*
*(254) الجزء / 110 .*
*(255) مسند عمر 1/364 ح 599 .*
*(256) الجزء /141 .*
*(257) الجزء /142 .*
*(258) انظر تهذيب الكمال 13/374 ، سير أعلام النبلاء 5/49 .*
*(259) المراسيل/100 .*
*(260) الجزء /3 .*
*(261) أخبار مكة للفاكهي 5/33ح2783 .*
*(262) الجزء /141 .*
*(263) المصنف 5/245 .*
*(264) انظر الجزء /141 .*
*(265) انظر البداية والنهاية 9/537 .*
*(266) انظر إتحاف الورى بأخبار أم القرى لابن فهد 2/4-17 .*
*(267) الجزء / 141 .*
*(268) طبعة الرسالة 3/227 ح 2837 .*
*(269) الجزء /143 .*
*(270) السنن الكبرى 3/229 .*
*(271) أخبار مكة 5/31 .*
*(272)4/283 ح 7818 .*
*(273) المصنف 5/247 ح 13544 .*
*(274) المعرفة والتاريخ 2/116 .*
*(275) تقريب التهذيب /782 .*
*(276) انظر تعجيل المنفعة 2/51 .*
*(277) انظر سؤالات الحاكم للدارقطني /225 ، إكمال تهذيب الكمال 6/299 .*
*(278) انظر التاريخ الكبير 6/34 ، الجرح والتعديل6/88 ، الإصابة 5/80 .*
*(279) كما في التاريخ الكبير 6/34 .*
*(280) انظر إتحاف الورى بأخبار أم القرى لابن فهد 2/4-17 .*
*(281) في المطبوع : السوداء . والصواب ما أثبته . انظر تعليق محقق كتاب الصيام من شرح العمدة لشيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية 2/566 .*
*(282) السنن الكبرى3/227 ح 2836 .*
*(283) انظر تاريخ الدوري 2/239 ، العلل لأحمد 2/181 ، التاريخ الكبير 1/150 ، العلل للرازي/583 .*
*(284) تقريب التهذيب /868 .*
*(285) انظر الجزء /143 .*
*(286)كتاب الصوم - باب ماجاء في كراهية صوم يوم عرفة بعرفة /1721 ح 751 .*
*(287) غريب الحديث - طبعة مجمع اللغة العربية 2/208 .*
*(288) المصنف 5/245 ح 13534 .*
*(289) 9/100ح 8080 .*
*(290) فتح المنان 7/407 ح 1893 .*
*(291) الإحسان 8/369 ح 3604 .*
*(292) مسند عمر 1/355 .*
*(293)1/455 .*
*(294)2/229 .*
*(295) 3/228 ح 2840 .*
*(296) تهذيب الآثار - مسند عمر 1/356 .*
*(297) شرح معاني الآثار 2/72 .*
*(298) 6/445 ح 5595 .*
*(299) 9/100 ح 5080 .*
*(300)كتاب الصوم - باب ماجاء في كراهية صوم يوم عرفة بعرفة /1721 ح 751 .*
*(301) 21/159 .*
*(302) 4/234 .*
*(303) تاريخ بغداد 13/209 .*
*(304) أخبار مكة 5/30 .*
*(305) 4/285 ح7829 .*
*(306) طبعة حسين أسد 1/549 ح 398 .*
*(307) مسند عمر 1/355 ح 580 .*
*(308) المسند 9/100 .*
*(309) وهو ثقة . انظر تحرير تقريب التهذيب 3/116 .*
*(310) كذا ، والصواب : بهذه .*
*(311) الجزء 148- 152 .*
*(312) المعرفة والتاريخ 1/421 .*
*(313) الجزء /167 .*
*(314) تاريخ الدوري 2/83 .*
*(315) الكامل لابن عدي 2/124 .*
*(316) المصنف 4/283 ح 7819 .*
*(317) انظر الجزء /146 .*
*(318)4/ 284 .*
*(319) الجزء /146 .*
*(320) تقريب التهذيب /528 .*
*(321) شرح معاني الآثار 2/72 .*
*(322) الجزء / 147 .*
*(323) سؤالات ابن محرز 1/114 .*
*(324) العلل ومعرفة الرجال 1/386 .*
*(325) الضعفاء الكبير للعقيلي 4/167 .*
*(325) شرح علل الترمذي 2/726 .*
*(327) تهذيب التهذيب 10/330 .*
*(328) المسند 9/303 ح 5411 م .*
*(329) انظر تهذيب الكمال 30/476 .*
*(330) المسند 9/302 ح 5411 .*
*(331) انظر تهذيب التهذيب 10/339 .*
*(332) مسند عمر 1/360ح 591 .*
*(333)التمهيد 21/160 .*
*(334) التمهيد ضمن موسوعة شروح الموطأ 11/117.*
*(335) التمهيد ضمن موسوعة شروح الموطأ 11/117.*
*(336) سير أعلام النبلاء 3/222 .*
*(337) مسند عمر 1/362 ح 595 .*
*(338) الجزء /154 .*
*(339) تقريب التهذيب/ 528 .*
*(340) انظر تهذيب الكمال 30/465 .*
*(341) انظر سنن الترمذي /1656 .*
*(342) مسند عمر 1/358 ح 586 .*
*(343) الجزء /154 .*
*(344) انظر تهذيب الكمال 21/246 ، تحرير تقريب التهذيب 3/63 .*
*(345) المراسيل لابن أبي حاتم /81 .*
*(346) مسند عمر 1/363ح597 .*
*(347) الجزء / 155 .*
*(348) انظر تهذيب الكمال 12/462-475 .*
*(349) شرح علل الترمذي 2/761 .*
*(350) الجزء /166 .*
*(351) انظر التاريخ الكبير 2/80 ، الجرح والتعديل 2/371 .*
*(352) 4/285 ح 7830 .*
*(353) انظر جامع التحصيل /266 .*
*(354) مسند ابن الجعد 1/471 .*
*(355) الجزء /156 .*
*(356) انظر تهذيب الكمال 26/387 .*
*(357) التاريخ الكبير 1/235 .*
*(358) الجرح والتعديل 7/308 .*
*(359) الثقات 5/364 .*
*(360) المغني في الضعفاء 2/600 .*
*(361) كذا في المطبوع ، ولعل الصواب : محمد بن سعيد .*
*(362)حلية الأولياء 7/164 .*
*(363) الجزء /156 .*
*(364) الجزء /168 .*
*(362) كذا ، والصواب : لم يصم .*
*(366) كذا ، والصواب : ولم يصمه .*
*(367) الجزء /139 .*
*(368) مسند عمر 1/364 .*
*(369)4/310 .*
*(370) انظر الإصابة 7/680 ، تقريب التهذيب /1356 .*
*(371) المحلى 7/19 .*
*(372) الجزء / 168 .*
*(373) الجزء / 163 .*
*(374) الحاوي الكبير 3/472 .*
*(375) المجموع 6/381 .*
*(376) انظر مرقاة المفاتيح 4/542 .*
*(377) نيل الأوطار 4/324 .*
*(378) كتاب الجمعة - باب فضل من استمع وأنصت في الخطبة /812 ح 1987 .*
*(379)شرح النووي على صحيح مسلم 6/147 .*
*(380) المسند 39/123 ح 21718 .*
*(381) كتاب الجمعة - باب الدهن للجمعة /69 ح 883 .*
*(382) عمدة القاري 6/176 .*
*(383) صحيح البخاري - كتاب الجهاد - باب الجاسوس / 241 ح 3007 ، وصحيح مسلم - كتاب فضائل الصحابة - باب من فضائل حاطب بن ابي بلتعة وأهل بدر /1116 ح 6401 .* 
*(384) فتح الباري 7/305 ، وانظر : الخصال المكفرة /15 .*
*(385) الخصال المكفرة /18 .*
*(386) الجزء / 165 .*
*(387) انظر تدريب الراوي 1/276 .*
*(388) الجزء / 168 .*
*(389) المصنف 4/156 ح 9808 .*
*(390) انظر تهذيب الكمال 2/237 .*
*(391) سنن الترمذي /1721 .*
*(392) الجامع لأحكام القرآن 2/420 .*
*(393) التمهيد 21/164 .*
*(394) تهذيب الآثار - مسند عمر 1/365 .*
*(395) الإفصاح 3/170 .*
*(396) شرح معاني الآثار 2/72 .*
*(397)بدائع الصنائع ج2/ص79.*
*(398) مواهب الجليل 2/401 .*
*(399) الفواكه الدواني 2/273 .*
*(400) المجموع 6/402 .*
*(401) التهذيب للبغوي 3/190 .*
*وبالغ بعض متأخري الشافعية في وصف شهرة صيام يوم عرفة حتى زعم أن الوحوش في البادية تصوم هذا اليوم وذكر أن بعض الناس أخذ لحما وذهب به إلى البادية ورماه لنحو الوحوش فأقبلت عليه ولم تأكل ، وصارت تنظر إلى الشمس وتنظر إلى اللحم حتى إذا غربت الشمس أقبلت إليه من كل ناحية . انظر إعانة الطالبين 2/265 .*
*(402) انظر المغني 4/440 .*
*(403) الأخبار العلمية من الاختيارات الفقهية /162 .*
*(404) تهذيب السنن 7/77 .*
*(405) فتاوى اللجنة الدائمة 10/393 ، 395 .*
*(406) مجموع فتاوى ومقالات متنوعة 15/406 .* 
*(407) مجموع فتاوى ابن عثيمين 20/46 .*
*(408) إبهاج المؤمنين 1/370 .*
*(409) انظر فتاوى ورسائل الشيخ محمد بن إبراهيم 4/204 .*
*(410) انظر سلسلة الأحاديث الضعيفة 1/454 .*
*(411) انظر دروس وفتاوى الحج 1/26 .*
*(412) الجزء /68 .*

----------


## أبوعلي العنزي

أبو قتادة هو تميم بن نذير العدوي وهو تابعي جاهلي

----------


## وطني الجميل

http://www.addyaiya.com/uin/arb/View...?ProductId=484

----------


## محمد بن عبدالله بن محمد

للإثراء
في ديوان الضعفاء للذهبي (229، رقم: 2319): (عبد الله بن معبد الزماني: عن أبي قتادة، قال البخاري: لا يعرف له سماع من أبي قتادة، قلت: لا يضره ذلك، م [مسلم]، عه [الأربعة]).

----------


## وطني الجميل

http://www.sheikfawzi.net/ar/book/check/arafaa.pdf
http://www.sheikfawzi.net/dim/dow/cat/1

----------


## احمد ابو انس

صحة حديث فضل صيام يوم عرفة والرد على من ضعفه




خالد الردادي



بسمِ اللهِ الرَّحمنِ الرَّحيمِ
الحمد لله وحده ،والصلاة والسلام على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه ومن اتبعه بإحسان.

وبعد:
فقد عرض علي بعض الإخوة ـ وفقه الله ـ بحثاً لبعض الناس زعم فيه ضعف حديث أبي قنادة في فضيلة صيام يوم عرفة لمن يكن بعرفة :

‏عن ‏ ‏أبي قتادة ‏ ‏قال :‏ ‏قال رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم: ‏‏ ((صيام يوم ‏‏ عرفة ‏ ‏إني ‏ ‏أحتسب ‏ ‏على الله أن يكفر السنة التي قبوالذي خرّجه الإمام مسلم

في "صحيحه" وغيره ،وقد استدل الكاتب على ماذهب إليه بما يلي:
1) أن إسناد الحديث مداره على :عبد الله بن مَعْبَد الزِّمَّاني عن أبي قَتَادَة به ، و لا يصح له سماع من أبي قَتَادَة .
2) إيراد بعض أئمة الحديث في عبد الله بن مَعْبَد الزِّمَّاني في كتب الضعفاء لعدم سماعه من أبي قَتَادَة ،جعله يدعي أنهم حكموا بضعف الحديث وإعلاله من أجل هذا !
3) تضعيفه لشواهد الحديث رغم صحة بعضها.
4) أن يوم عرفة يوم أكل وشرب لأنه يعتبر عيداً للمسلمين فلا يصومه المسلم!

هذه مجمل أدلة الكاتب ،ولاريب أن هذا الصنيع جرأة وتعدي من الكاتب ـ هداه الله ـ على مكانة الصحيح بدون حجة ولابرهان ،لم أر من سبقه لمثله!

وقبل مناقشته في شبهه التي زعم أنها حجج ، أذكر تخريج الحديث وطرقه إن شاء الله ثم أعود لمناقشته فيما ادعاه !

قال الإمام مسلم في "صحيحه"(1162):
حدثنا محمد بن المثنى ومحمد بن بشار، واللفظ لابن المثنى قالا :حدثنا محمد بن جعفر ،حدثنا شعبة ،عن غيلان بن جرير سمع عبد الله بن معبد الزماني ،عن أبي قتادة الأنصاري رضي الله عنه به مرفوعا.

وأخرجه عبد الرزاق (7826)و(7831)و(7865)،واب  ن أبي شيبة (3/78)،وأحمد(303،5/ 297،308،310_311)،وأبود  اد(2425)و(2426)،والتر  مذي(752) ،النسائي في "الكبرى"(2318)،وا  بن ماجه(1730)و(1738)،واب  ن خزيمة(2087)و(1713) و(1730)و(1738)،وابن حبان(3631)و(3632)،وال  طحاوي في"شرح معاني الآثار"(2/77)،وفي"مشكل الآثار"((2967)و(2968)،  وأبوعوانة(2545)،وا  لبيهقي في "السنن الكبرى"(4/286و300)،وفي "شعب الإيمان"(3761)،وفي"  فضائل الأوقات"(184)،وابن عبد البر في "التمهيد"(21/162)،والبغوي(1789)و(1  790)،والقاضي أبويعلى في"طبقات الحنابلة"(1/326)،وابن حزم في "المحلى"(7/17) من طرق عن غيلان بن جرير ،عن عبد الله بن معبد به.

درجة الحديث :

والحديث كما تقدم خرّجه الإمام مسلم في "صحيحه" .

قال الترمذي:"حديثُ أبي قَتَادَةَ حديثٌ (( حسنٌ.)) وقد اسْتَحَبَّ أهلُ العلمِ صِيَامَ يَوْمِ عَرَفَةَ إِلاَّ بِعَرَفَة"َ.

وقال النسائي في "الكبرى"(2/153):
((هذا أجود حديث في هذا الباب عندي)).

وصححه ابن خزيمة ،وابن حبان ،وابن ناصر الدمشقي في "مجلس في فضل يوم عرفة"(ص41)،وابن القيم في "حاشية سنن أبي داود"(7/76).

وقال ابن عبد البر في "التمهيد"(21/162):
((...ولكنه صحيح عن أبي قتادة من وجوه روى شعبة عن غيلان بن جرير المعولي عن عبد الله بن معبد الزماني عن أبي قتادة قال سئل رسول الله ص عن صوم عرفة فقال يكفر السنة الماضية والباقية ذكره أبو بكر بن أبي شيبة،عن شبابة عن شعبة وحدثنا عبد الوارث بن سفيان قال حدثنا قاسم بن أصبغ قال حدثنا محمد بن عبد السلام حدثنا محمد بن بشار حدثنا محمد بن جعفر حدثنا شعبة عن غيلان بن جرير سمع عبد الله بن معبد الزماني عن أبي قتادة الأنصاري :أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم سئل عن صوم يوم عرفة؟ فقال: يكفر السنة الماضية والباقية ،وسئل عن صوم يوم عاشوراء ؟فقال: يكفر السنة الماضية .وهذا إسناد حسن صحيح)).

وقال البغوي في "شرح السنة"(6/243):
((..هذا حديث صحيح أخرجه مسلم..)).

وقال ابن قدامة في"المغني":"وقد صح عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أن صيامه ـ يعني يوم عرفة ـ يكفر سنتين" .

وقال ابن حجر في"الفتح"(4/237):
((..وله باب صوم يوم عرفة أي ما حكمه وكأنه لم تثبت الأحاديث الواردة في الترغيب في صومه على شرطه واصحها حديث أبي قتادة أنه يكفر سنة آتية وسنة ماضية أخرجه مسلم وغيره)).

والحديث أورده عامة أهل العلم في كتب الأحكام والفضائل مقرين بصحته ،ولم يتعرض له أحد منهم بالإعلال خاصة الذين تعقبوا الشيخين أو أحدهما كالدارقطني وابن عمار وابن العطار . وقد ذكر جماعة من أهل العلم الإجماع على تلقي أحاديث الصحيحين بالقبول ما لم يكن منتقداً عليهما أو على أحدهما ، وحديثنا هذا من الأحاديث التي لم ينتقدها ويعلّها أحد منهم كما تقدم .

ونعود الآن لمناقشة الكاتب فيما ادعاه :

أولاـ عدم سماع عبد الله بن مَعْبَد الزِّمَّاني من أبي قَتَادَة.فالإسن  د منقطع!

وحجته في هذا قول الإمام البخاري ـ رحمه الله ـ :
"لانعرف سماعه ـ يعني عبد الله بن مَعْبَد ـ من أبي قَتَادَة".
[التاريخ الكبير3/67و5/198 التاريخ الصغير 1/266].

وكلام الإمام البخاري ـ رحمه الله ـ يمكن أن يجاب عنه بما يلي:

أـ قوله:( لانعرف سماعه من أبي قتادة) يعني به :
أنه لم يقف على التصريح بالسماع لا أنه حكم على عدم السماع ، وإلا لقال: لم يسمع منه ،أوقال: مرسل ،كما هي عادته ـ رحمه الله ـ.

ب ـ أن جماعة من الأئمة أثبتوا سماعه ولم يروا قول البخاري شيئاً، كما دل عليه صنيع من صحح حديثه: مسلم والنسائي وابن خزيمة وابن حبان وابن عبد البر وغيرهم ،والمثبت مقدم على النافي كما يعلم.

جـ ـ أن ابن أبي حاتم(1/260) والدارقطني ذكروا هذا الحديث في "العلل" مرجحين بين أوجه الاختلاف في أسانيده على غيلان بن جرير ولم يعلّوه بالانقطاع وعدم سماع عبد الله بن مَعْبَد من أبي قَتَادَة مطلقاً ،ولوكانت هذه علّة لديهم لصاحوا بها.

فقد سئل الدارقطني كما في "العلل"(6/152):
(( عن حديث عبد الله بن معبد الزماني عن أبي قتادة :أن رسول الله سئل عن رجل صام الدهر ؟فقال: لا صام ولا أفطر، وسئل عمن يصوم يومين ويفطر يوما ؟قال: وأيكم يطيق ذلك الحديث بطوله .

فقال: يرويه غيلان بن جرير عن عبد الله بن معبد الزماني .

واختلف عنه فرواه واختلف عنه فقال سعيد بن أبي عروبة وحماد بن سلمة .

وقيل :عن شعبة عن قتادة عن غيلان عن عبد الله بن معبد عن أبي قتادة ورواه منصور بن زاذان والحكم بن هشام عن قتادة عن عبد الله بن معبد عن أبي قتادة ،لم يذكر بينهما غيلان، وقيل: عن الحكم عن أيوب عن عبد الله بن معبد ولا يصح ذكر أيوب فيه .

ورواه شعبة بن الحجاج ومهدي بن ميمون وأبان العطار وأبو هلال الراسبي وحماد بن زيد :عن غيلان عن عبد الله بن معبد عن أبي قتادة .

إلا أن أبا هلال من بينهم جعله عن أبي قتادة عن عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه ،والصحيح عن أبي قتادة أنه سمع رجلا سأل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عن الصيام؟ فقال عمر بن الخطاب: يا رسول الله كيف من يصوم الدهر؟

ورواه حجاج بن الحجاج عن غيلان .

واختلف عنه فرواه إبراهيم بن طهمان عن حجاج عن غيلان عن عبد الله بن معبد عن أبي قتادة.

وخالفه هارون بن مسلم العجلي وكان ضعيفا رواه عن حجاج عن غيلان عن عبد الله بن معبد عن عبد الله بن أبي قتادة ،ووهم في ذكر عبد الله بن أبي قتادة .
والصواب قول قتادة وشعبة ومن وافقهما )).

دـ قال ابن حزم في "المحلى"(7/18) : "وقد تكلم في سماع عبد الله بن معبد الزماني من أبي قتادة".

ثم أجاب عن هذا فقال (7/19) : "وأما سماع عبد الله بن معبد من أبي قتادة فعبد الله ثقة والثقات مقبولون لا يحل رد رواياتهم بالظنون ".

هـ ـ الذي اعتمده ورجحه المزي في "التهذيب"(16/168)،والذهبي وابن حجر صحة سماعه من أبي قتادة .

قال ابن حجر في "التهذيب"(6/36):
"عبد الله بن معبد الزماني البصري روى عن أبي قتادة وأبي هريرة وعبد الله بن عتبة بن مسعود وأرسل عن عمر وعنه قتادة وغيلان بن جرير وثابت البناني والحجاج بن عتاب العبدي .

قال النسائي: ثقة ،وقال أبو زرعة: لم يدرك عمر ،قلت: وقال البخاري لا يعرف سماعه من أبي قتادة ..".

وقال الذهبي في"ديوان الضعفاء"(ص229):
"قال البخاري:لايعرف له سماع من أبي قتادة،قلت ـ الذهبي ـ:لايضره ذلك ".

ثانياً ـ أما عن إيراد بعض أئمة الحديث في عبد الله بن مَعْبَد الزِّمَّاني في كتب الضعفاء لعدم سماعه من أبي قَتَادَة.

فإن من المعلوم أن أئمة الجرح والتعديل يذكرون ويوردون في مصنفاتهم في "الضعفاء" كل من تكلم فيه سواء كان الكلام قادحا في عدالته أو غير قادح ،والشواهد على هذا كثيرة ،فهاهو الإمام العقيلي يورد الإمام الكبير علي بن المديني في كتابه في الضعفاء ، حتى قال الذهبي مستنكرا عليه صنيعه هذا : أما لك عقل يا عقيلي!.

وبالجملة فالأمر كما قال ابن حجر في"التهذيب"(6/36):
"وذكره بن عدي من أجل قول البخاري "!

وقد تقدم مناقشة كلام الإمام البخاري قريبا .

ثالثاً ـ وأما عن شواهد الحديث والتي زعم الكاتب أنها ضعيفة واهية لاتصلح لتقويته ! فإليك بيانها :
1) أخرج عبد بن حميد (194_منتخبه)،والحم  يدي (429)،وأحمد(5/296و304و307)،والنسائ  ي في "الكبرى"(2/10،151)،والبيهقي(4/283)،وفي"الشعب"(3762)  و(3781)،وابن عبدالبرفي "التمهيد"(21/162)من طرق عن إياس بن حرملة عن أبي قتادةعن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم:" صوم عاشوراء يكفر السنة الماضية وصوم عرفة يكفر السنتين الماضية والمستقبلة".
قال البخاري في"التاريخ الكبير"(3/67):" ..ولم يصح إسناده".
وقال ابن عبد البر:
"وهذا الحديث اختلف في إسناده اختلافا يطول ذكره، وأبو الخليل وأبو حرملة لا يحتج بهما وطائفة تقول :أبو حرملة؛ وطائفة تقول : حرملة بن إياس الشيباني، ولكنه صحيح عن أبي قتادة من وجوه .. " .

وقال الألباني في "الإرواء"(4/109):"وإسناده جيد في المتابعات ،وفي تسمية راويه عن أبي قتادة اختلاف ذكره الحافظ في ترجمة حرملة هذا من "التهذيب"،والصوا  ب كما قال أبو بكر بن زياد النيسابوري أنه حرملة المذكور،ورواه ابن أبي شيبة (2/165/2)فأسقطه من الإسناد ،أو هكذا وقعت الرواية له".

2) وأخرج عبد بن حميد(464_منتخبه)،و  ابن أبي شيبة(3/97)،وأبويعلى في"مسنده"(7510)،وال  طبراني في"الكبير"(6/220)عن سهل بن سعد قال
:قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم:
" من صام يوم عرفة غفر له سنتين متتابعين".

قال المنذري في"الترغيب"(2/68)،والهيثمي في"مجمع الزوائد"(3/189):
" ورجال أبي يعلى رجال الصحيح".

3) وأخرج ابن ماجه(1731)،وعبد بن حميد(967_منتخبه)من طريق إسحاق بن عبد الله عن عياض بن عبد الله عن أبي سعيد الخدري عن قتادة بن النعمان قال: سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول:" من صام يوم عرفة غفر له سنة أمامه وسنة بعده ".

قال البوصيري في "مصباح الزجاجة"(2/75):
"هذا إسناد ضعيف لضعف إسحاق بن عبد الله بن أبي فروة ،لكن لم ينفرد به إسحاق بن عبد الله عن عياض بن عبد الله فقد تابعه على ذلك زيد بن أسلم كما رواه البزار في "مسنده" (1053_كشف الأستار)عن محمد بن عمر بن هياج عن عبيد الله بن موسى عن عمر بن صهبان عن زيد بن أسلم عن عياض بن عبد الله بلفظ :"من صام يوم عرفة غفر له سنة أمامه وسنة خلفه "الحديث ،إلا أنه لم يذكر قتادة، وكذلك رواه الطبراني في "الأوسط"(1574_مجم  ع البحرين) عن أحمد بن زاهر عن يوسف بن موسى القطان عن سلمة بن الفضل عن حجاج بن أرطأة عن عطية عن أبي سعيد به .
وله شاهد في صحيح مسلم وغيره من حديث أبي قتادة "اهـ.

وانظر:"مجمع الزوائد"(3/189)،و"إرواء الغليل"(4/109_110).

4) وأخرج الطبراني في"الأوسط"(1573_مجم  ع البحرين)عن سعيد بن جبير قال سأل رجل عبد الله بن عمر عن صوم يوم عرفة فقال:" كنا ونحن مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يعدله بصوم سنتين"

قال الطبراني:له عند النسائي (2828_الكبرى):"نعدل   بصوم سنة" .

وقال المنذري في"الترغيب"(2/43):"رواه الطبراني في الأوسط بإسناد حسن".

والهيثمي في"المجمع"(3/190):"وهو حديث حسن".

5) وأخرج الطبراني في"الكبير"(،5/202ح:5089) عن زيد بن أرقم عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم:أنه سئل عن صيام عرفة قال :
" يكفر السنة التي أنت فيها ،والسنة التي بعدها".
قال الهيثمي في"المجمع"(3/190):"وفيه رشيدين بن سعد وفيه كلام وقد وثق".

قلت: بل هو ضعيف الحديث،قال الذهبي في"الميزان"(2/49):
" قال أحمد :لا يبالي عمن روى وليس به بأس في الرقاق ،وقال :أرجو أنه صالح الحديث ، وقال ابن معين: ليس بشيء ،وقال أبو زرعة: ضعيف ، وقال الجوزجاني :عنده مناكير كثيرة .

قلت ـ الذهبي ـ:كان صالحـاً عابداً سيء الحفظ غير معتمد، وقال أبو يوسف الرقي: إذا سمعت بقية يقول: حدثنا أبو الحجاج المهري فاعلم أنه رشدين بن سعد،وعن قتيبة قال :ما وضع في يد رشدين شيء إلا وقرأه ،وقال النسائي :متروك".

6) وأخرج الطبراني في"الأوسط"(1576_مجم  ع البحرين)،وفي"الص  غير"(964)من طريق الهيثم بن حبيب ،عن سلام الطويل ،عنحمزة الزيات ،عن ليث بن أبي سليم ،عن مجاهد،عن ابن عباس قال:قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم:
"من صام يوم عرفة كان له كفارة سنتين ومن صام يوما من المحرم فله بكل يوم ثلاثون يوم".
قال الهيثمي في "مجمع الزوائد"(3/190):"وفيه الهيثم بن حبيب عن سلام وعن سلام ضعيف وأما الهيثم بن حبيب فلم أر من تكلم الذهبي إتهمه بخبر رواه وقد وثقه ابن حبان".
وقال الألباني في "الضعيفة"(1/411حديث:412):

"وهذا ذهول عجيب،وإلا فكيف يسلم من البأس إذا كان فيه ذاك المتهم:الطويل! قال فيه ابن خراش:كذاب.وقال ابنحبان:يروي عن الثقات الموضوعات،كأنه كان المعتمدلها.وقال الحاكم:روى أحاديث موضوعة.

والحديث رواه الطبراني أيضاً في"الكبير"(1/109)من هذا الوجه بالشطر الأول فقط.وهذا القدر منه صحيح لأن له شواهد كثيرة منها حديثأبي قتادة مرفوعا...أخرجه مسلم وغيره.."اهـ.

وبالجملة فهذه شواهد الحديث وهي بمجموعها تدلل على صحة ثبوته .

رابعاً ـ أماعن زعمه أن يوم عرفة يوم أكل وشرب لأنه يعتبر عيداً للمسلمين وعليه فلاينبغي صيامه!
فالكاتب ـ هداه الله ـ يبدو أنه لايفرِّق بين جواز صيامه لمن لم يكن بعرفة ،وبين عدم جواز صيامه لمن كان بعرفة !
ويبدو كذلك أن الكاتب لاحظ له من النظر في أقوال العلماء في هذه المسألة ؛وإلا لما أتى بهذه الغرائب والعجائب!
فأني لم أر ـ حسب علمي ـ من قال بعدم جواز صوم يوم عرفة مطلقاً، وهو مااعاه الكاتب ـ هداه الله ـ!

قال الترمذي:
" وقد اسْتَحَبَّ أهلُ العلمِ صِيَامَ يَوْمِ عَرَفَةَ إِلاَّ بِعَرَفَةَ".
وقال ابن القيم في "حاشية سنن أبي داود"(7/76):
((.. فقد صح عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه أفطر بعرفة وصح عنه أن صيامه يكفر سنتين، فالصواب أن الأفضل لأهل الآفاق صومه ولأهل عرفة فطره لاختياره صلى الله عليه وسلم ذلك لنفسه وعمل خلفائه بعده بالفطر، وفيه قوة على الدعاء الذي هو أفضل دعاء العبد ،وفيه أن يوم عرفة عيد لأهل عرفة فلا يستحب لهم صيامه ..)).

وقال ابن قدامة في"المغني"(3/58):
"أكثر أهل العلم يستحبون الفطر يوم عرفة بعرفة ،وكانت عائشة وابن الزبير يصومانه، وقال قتادة : لا بأس به إذا لم يضعف عن الدعاء، وقال عطاء :أصوم في الشتاء ولا أصوم في الصيف، لأن كراهة صومه إنما هي معللة بالضعف عن الدعاء فإذا قوي عليه أو كان في الشتاء لم يضعف فتزول الكراهة ".

وجاء في"فتح الباري"(4/237):
"باب صوم يوم عرفة
*حدثنا مسدد حدثنا يحيى عن مالك قال : حدثني سالم قال : حدثني عمير مولى أم الفضل أن أم الفضل حدثته. ح . وحدثنا عبد الله بن يوسف أخبرنا مالك عن أبي النضر مولى عمر بن عبيد الله عن عمبر مولى عبد الله بن العباس عن أم الفضل بنت الحارث:
أن ناسا تماروا عندها يوم عرفة في بوم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فقال بعضهم : هو صائم ، وقال بعضهم : ليس بصائم . فأرسلت إليه بقدح لبن وهو واقف على بعيره فشربه .

*حدثنا يحيى بن سليمان حدثنا ابن وهب -أو قرىء عليه - قال : أخبرني عمرو عن بكير عن كريب عن ميمونة رضي الله عنها :
أن الناس شكوا في صيام النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يوم عرفة ، فأرسلت إليه بحلاب وهو واقف في الموقف ، فشرب منه والناس ينظرون .
قوله: (باب صوم يوم عرفة) أي ما حكمه ؟ وكأنه لم تثبت الأحاديث الواردة في الترغيب في صومه على شرطه وأصحها حديث أبي قتادة انه يكفر سنة آتية وسنة ماضية أخرجه مسلم وغيره ، والجمع بينه وبين حديثي الباب أن يحمل على غير الحاج أو على من لم يضعفه صيامه عن الذكر والدعاء المطلوب للحاج كما سيأتي تفصيل ذلك ....

(تنبيه ) : روى الإسماعيلي حديث ابن وهب بثلاثة أسانيد: أحدها عنه عن مالك بإسناده ، والثاني عنه عن عمرو بن الحارث عن سالم أبي النضر شيخ مالك فيه به ، والثالث عن عمرو عن بكير به ، واقتصر البخاري على أحد أسانيده اكتفاء برواية غيره كما سبق .

واستدل بهذين الحديثين على استحباب الفطر يوم عرفة بعرفة، وفيه نظر لأن فعله المجرد لا يدل على نفي الاستحباب إذ قد يترك الشيء المستحب لبيان الجواز ويكون في حقه أفضل لمصلحة التبليغ ، نعم روى أبو داود و النسائي وصححه ابن خزيمة و الحاكم من طريق عكرمة أن أبا هريرة حدثهم أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم نهى عن صوم يوم عرفة بعرفة وأخذ بظاهره بعض السلف فجاء عن يحيى بن سعيد الأنصاري قال : يجب فطر يوم عرفة للحاج ، وعن ابن الزبير وأسامة بن زيد وعائشة : أنهم كانوا يصومونه ، وكان ذلك يعجب الحم ت ويحكيه عن عثمان ، وعن قتادة مذهب آخر قال : لا باس به إذا لم يضعف عن الدعاء ، ونقله البيهقي في المعرفة عن الشافعي في القديم ، واختاره الخطابي والمتولي من الشافعية ، وقال الجمهور :

يستحب فطره ، حتى قال عطاء من أفطره ليتقوى به على الذكر كان له مثل أجر الصائم ، وقال الطبري إنما أفطر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بعرفة ليدل على الاختيار للحاج بمكة لكي لا يضعف عن الدعاء والذكر المطلوب يوم عرفة، وقيل إنما أفطر لموافقته يوم الجمعة وقد نهى عن إفراده بالصوم ، ويبعده سياق أول الحديث ، وقيل إنما كره صوم يوم عرفة لأنه يوم عيد لأهل الموقف لاجتماعهم فيه ، ويؤيده ما رواه أصحاب السنن عن عقبة بن عامر مرفوعا يوم عرفة ويوم النحر وأيام منى عيدنا أهل الإسلام ..."اهـ.

وقال النووي في"المجموع"(6/401):
"ويستحب لغير الحاج[صوم] يوم عرفة لما روى أبوقتادة قال:قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : "صوم يوم عاشوراء كفارة سنة ، وصوم يوم عرفة كفارة سنتين سنة قبلها ماضية وسنة بعدها مستقبلة" .

ولا يستحب ذلك للحاج لما روت أم الفضل بنت الحارث أن ناساً اختلفوا عندها في يوم عرفة في رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال بعضهم هو صائم ، وقال بعضهم ليس بصائم ، فأرسلت إليه بقدح من لبن وهو واقف على بعيره بعرفة فشرب منه ، ولأن الدعاء في هذا اليوم يعظم ثوابه ، والصوم يضعفه فكان الإفطار أفضل "اهـ.

وقال المنذري في"الترغيب"(2/69):
"اختلفوا في صوم يوم عرفة بعرفة ،فقال ابن عمر: لم يصمه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ولا أبو بكر ولا عمر ولا عثمان وأنا لا أصومه ،وكان مالك والثوري يختاران الفطر ،وكان ابن الزبير وعائشة يصومان يوم عرفة، وروي ذلك عن عثمان بن أبي العاصي ،وكان إسحاق يميل إلى الصوم، وكان عطاء يقول :أصوم في الشتاء ولا أصوم في الصيف ،وقال قتادة: لا بأس به إذا لم يضعف عن الدعاء ،وقال الشافعي: يستحب صوم يوم عرفة لغير الحاج فأما الحاج فأحب إلي أن يفطر لتقويته على الدعاء ، وقال أحمد بن حنبل :إن قدر على أن يصوم صام وإن أفطر فذلك يوم يحتاج فيه إلى القوة"اهـ.

وقال ابن رجب في"لطائف المعارف"(ص485_486):
"و لما كان عيد النحر أكبر العيدين و أفضلهما و يجتمع فيه شرف المكان و الزمان لأهل الموسم كانت لهم فيه معه أعياد قبله و بعده فقبله و بعده فقبله يوم عرفة و بعده أيام التشريق .

و كل هذه الأعياد أعياد لأهل الموسم ، كما في حديث عقبة بن عامر عن النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم قال : يوم عرفة و يوم النحر و أيام التشريق عيدنا أهل الإسلام و هي أيام أكل و شرب ، خرجه أهل السنن و صححه الترمذي.

و لهذا لا يشرع لأهل الموسم صوم يوم عرفة لأنه أول أعيادهم و أكبر مجامعهم و قد أفطره النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم بعرفة و الناس ينظرون إليه . و روي أنه نهي عن صوم يوم عرفة بعرفة ، و روي عن سفيان بن عيينة : أنه سئل عن النهي عن صيام يوم عرفة بعرفة ؟ فقال : لأنهم زوار الله و أضيافه و لا ينبغي للكريم أن يجوع أضيافه ".

وقال أيضاً:
"فمن طمع في العتق من النار و مغفرة ذنوبه في يوم عرفة فليحافظ على الأسباب التى يرجى بها العتق و المغفرة فمنها :

صيام ذلك اليوم ففي صحيح مسلم عن أبي قتادة عن النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم قال : "صيام يوم عرفة أحتسب على الله أن يكفر السنة التي قبله و التي بعده "...".

وبعد:
هذا ماتيسر جمعه على عجالة ،ولعل فيه كفاية وغنية لمن رام الحق والسداد،والله الموفق والمعين .

وكتب /
راجي رحمة ربه العلي
أبوياسر خالد الردادي .

----------

